#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-09
<Shambat> I'm purchasing a sheevaplug that is running an Ubuntu 8.04 ARM version ... I'm looking for a USB wifi adapter to use that is likely to work for this setup. Are there any brands that is especially linux friendly?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-10
<cwawak> gday armers.
<agracey> does anybody here know of a good IDE/debugger for ARM using OpenOCD?
<swmmrman> Any chance someone here has done ubuntu on a thecus n2100
<swmmrman> anyone talk in here ever?
<lool> We tried supporting the thecus last cycle
<lool> But the kernel didn't work in the end
<ogra> morning lool
<lool> There's an iop32x kernel in jaunty, but it doesn't boot
<lool> I recommend Debian's instead
<lool> swmmrman: Starting with karmic, N2100 can't be supported anymore anyway
<lool> morning ogra
<swmmrman> Darn.  I have been trying to used debians.  No luck
<lool> It works fine here
<swmmrman> Droping arm support?
<lool> No, raising the requirements to ARMv6 + VFP
<swmmrman> and its ARMv5 :/
<swmmrman> Any tips on getting a 2.6.27 or higher kernels into debian lenny?
<lool> swmmrman: There are backports of the squeeze or unstable kernel by tbm
<swmmrman> Ill have to try that.  Last time i tried the backports were down,  been down for a few days
<swmmrman> well i guess ill go bug the debian guys :)
<lool> swmmrman: http://people.debian.org/~tbm/armel/kernel/ snapshots by tbm
<lool> These are built from the sid tree AIUI
<ogra> lool, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/LucidSpecifications ?? your name is on it (if you like)
<swmmrman> Thanks Lool
<lool> ogra: Hmm ok thanks
 * ogra wonders what to do with his apex merge 
<ogra> hmm, i wonder if we should demote apex to universe
<NCommander> ogra, if we're not building NSLU2 images, I'd say so
<NCommander> nothing else uses it
<ogra> right
<ogra> seems to ftb´fs anyway with ARMv7/thumb2
<NCommander> lool, squashing the ppp filename bug is a necessity for us to properly support ARM alternates
<lool> Yes
<NCommander> So that's my top priority ATM
<lool> but it's not really related to switching to other fs for images
<NCommander> lool, well ... yes :-P
 * NCommander probably has a few hours to let this mirror finish
<Cooleo> Im thinking of buying a Nokia N810. Has anyone ported Ubuntu to it?
<amitk> Cooleo: look for Mer
<Cooleo> Thanks
 * NCommander notes that Lucid won't work ont eh N810 due to the minimal requirements being bumped
<Stskeeps> would work on a n900 though
<armin76> NCommander: what requirements are bumped on lucid?
<Stskeeps> armin76: built for armv7 instead
<armin76> i guessed so
<NCommander> yeah
<armin76> NCommander: gimme access!
<NCommander> armin76, hehe ;-)
 * NCommander waits for evolution to download
<NCommander> RX bytes:11235845050 (11.2 GB)  TX bytes:301323357 (301.3 MB) - my ISP going to be pissed
<armin76> NCommander: which is newer, Z or Y boards?
<GrueMaster> armin76: Y series.
<armin76> GrueMaster: ack
<armin76> saeedb: rabeeh: i'm happy with a Z0 board :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-11
<Martyn> Is there a channel dedicated to UDS?
<ojn> has the location for the next summit been decided yet? I saw some rumors of dallas but noone ever mentioned anything definite
<ojn> *shrug*
<Martyn> Yes!
<Martyn> It's at the marriaot
<Martyn> Marriot hotel, rather
<Martyn> the page is up, and people have signed on
<Martyn> I've got an arm blueprint up for lucid-server-arm
<ojn> location is not provided on the page I can find
<ojn> nor _which_ marriot in dallas
<ojn> etc
<ojn> oh, and it's next week. brilliant.
<ojn> well, screw that then.
<Martyn> Bit far?   The location has been announced for a while...
<Martyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L  (Most people attending have already edited themselves onto the wiki)
<Martyn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-arm
<ojn> Silly me, thinking that the information on summit.ubuntu.com or launchpad would be current.
<Martyn> so many blueprints
<Martyn> ojn : Oh, you KNOW the UDS is an expression of chaotic organization
<ojn> Ah, what a shame. Oh well.
<Martyn> Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking...
<ojn> Round Rock
<Martyn> Ah, so it's more a question of hotel for you
<Martyn> not one of driving :)
<Martyn> I'm driving up for a friends wedding this weekend (Fri/Sat) so I'll already be in Dallas
<Martyn> and my company has paid for a week's stay at the hotel
<ojn> it's more a matter of scheduling than anything else.
<Martyn> Cool, David Mandala signed off on the blueprint.  Excellent
<ojn> well, i guess i might drive up for a day or two if there's ever a schedule published
<Martyn> well, the schedule is also getting pretty firmed up .. it's on the wiki too
<ojn> haha, you mean the one that has all the sessions between 2pm and 3pm on one day?
<ojn> (for mobile)
<Martyn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/2009-11-18/
<Martyn> etc..e tc...
<ojn> oh, so the per-track view is broken
<ojn> brilliant
<Martyn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/
<ojn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/track/mobile/
<Martyn> Yeah ... I guess you haven't had much need to look at this schedule .. but I've been tracking it daily for the last week
<ojn> what does that look like to you?
<ojn> I haven't fscking _known_ there _was_ a schedule. Much less a summit. So no, I haven't tracked it.
<Martyn> I'm getting rendering errors trying to look at it in chromium
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-12
<jkridner|work> spoke to ogra, but he's not free.  anyone interested in giving a 5 minute talk on the status of Ubuntu on ARM at http://wiki.omap.com/index.php/ETechDays_Community_Lightning_Talks ?
<kblin> rats, bad timing :/
<kblin> jkridner|work: asked robert nelson yet? :)
<jkridner|work> robert nelson did a presentation last time and I was hoping to spread the wealth.
<jkridner|work> get a bit more perspective.
<kblin> jkridner|work: I'd have jumped, but I just had an examn cancelled, so I don't know my new exam date yet. and I expect that to be next week
<kblin> so as I said, bad timing
<kblin> I gave a talk about running an active directory domain controller on a beagle at the storage developer's conference last september
<kblin> not sure what robert uses his hardware for, mine are servers :)
<kblin> jkridner|work: how late can I volunteer? :)
<jkridner|work> up until all the slots fill in.
<kblin> I'll think about it, no promises though..
<jkridner|work> this is all I can ask. :)
<kblin> so, how does that stuff work? I see it's a presentation, how do I broadcast the talk?
<kblin> hm, I'll just read scrollback on #beagle
<jkridner|work> you just call in and do it over the phone...
<jkridner|work> slides are uploaded to the wiki or you can give a link where you share them.
<kblin> ok, sounds good. If I can make the time, I'd be happy to fill in. just no idea about that one yet
<kblin> and now I have to go hunt lunch :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-13
<glass-eye> does anyone know if there are datasheets available for the Marvell Dove processor?
<kblin> rcn-ee: morning :)
<rcn-ee> hey kblin, hows it going?
<kblin> fine, thanks.. busy as usual, but who isn't :)
<kblin> 2.6.31.5-x5.3 is working fine on both my B6 as well as on the C3
<rcn-ee> not me, well i haven't opened my work email yet...  that's good to hear, 2.6.31 has been solid on my builders.  For karmic i'm pushing it as recommended..
<rcn-ee> even got the sgx drivers working on it yesterday, xfce4 seems way faster then jaunty...
<kblin> hehe, wouldn't be able to tell. I don't think I've ever plugged anything in the graphics ports of my beagles
<rcn-ee> i usually do that atleast once a month, just to make sure it still works..  Otherwise all my systems are headless servers like yours...
<kblin> fair enough :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-15
<swmmrman> Anyone around?
<Meizirkki> morning swmmrman
<swmmrman> Any chance there is a list somewhere of hardware that ubuntu-arm will run on?
<Meizirkki> Tested are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/DeviceSupport
<Meizirkki> I should add Touch Book there
<swmmrman> Thanks Meizirkki
<kblin> Meizirkki: that's supported with a shipped kernel?
<Meizirkki> yup
<Meizirkki> not the ubuntu kernel
<Meizirkki> the AI one
<kblin> AI?
<Meizirkki> Always Innovating
<Omegamoon> Anyone tried to debootstrap lucid?
<Omegamoon> I'm doing a "debootstrap --foreign" on my host first and from qemu I try to chroot "debootstrap --second-stage"
<Omegamoon> only thing I see is "illegal instruction"
<Omegamoon> any ideas?
<Meizirkki> Omegamoon, karmic script with lucid repo?
<Omegamoon> Meizirkki: sorry about the delay, I used debootstrap_1.0.20_all.deb with lucid repo
<Meizirkki> ki
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-15
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: from what I saw, it seems that the one at the proposed was the linaro's one, not ubuntu
<rsalveti> the message from martin pit is from 10-26, but the proposed ubuntu kernel is from 11-05
<GrueMaster> I didn't think it would automatically install unless we had the linaro kernel on the original image.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ok, I was confused if the user actually tested with the ubuntu one
<rsalveti> as the linaro's kernel got the fix and released some days before the ubuntu one
<rsalveti> but if you say it was tested with the ubuntu kernel, please move it to verification-done and add an extra kernel
<GrueMaster> The test process he used was to image an SD card with our released image, update uImage per your instructions on the wiki, then after booting and running through oem-config, he enabled maverick-proposed per  the wiki instructions and ran an update.
<rsalveti> because the latest message said you were waiting the tester to confirm the kernel used
<rsalveti> ok then :-)
<rsalveti> should be the correct one
<rsalveti> sorry for the confusion, wasn't clear for me
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately I really have no way to test this (other than procedural) and my system is not setup at the moment (office restructuring and I lost a monitor).
<rsalveti> sure, np, you need a xm a3 to be able to test it
<GrueMaster> That's why I had someone on #beagle do it.
<rsalveti> np :-)
<rsalveti> I'll be out again, tomorrow is a national holiday here but will be on-line most of the day
<rsalveti> see ya
<GrueMaster> That a holiday, dude.  You work too hard.
<rsalveti> will be on-line most of the time because I'm going to plan the vacation properly :-)
<GrueMaster> I meant "take".
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<rsalveti> that will be the next week
<rsalveti> alright, wife is going to kill me, see ya
<GrueMaster> Later.
<hrw> morgen
<silverroots> Hi, i m newbie to this channel. Have a query regarding how can i compile a arm binary on maverick ?
<silverroots> i have installed arm-linux-gnueabi- package
<hrw> silverroots: how you would compile it for your machine?
<silverroots> hrw, thats actually my Q is..? Can i compile using cross tool chain available in maverick?
<hrw> yes, you can
<silverroots> is there any guide for that?
<silverroots> normally i m compiling for x86 is using ./autogen && make && make install..but i assume there should be pre things to be done to make it arm binary
<silverroots> hrw, thanks i guess i got a good link :)
<silverroots> nope..its not..it has how to for just kernel..not any regular module
<hrw> configure --target arm-linux-gnueabi
<silverroots> hrw, ok will try that now..
<sveinse> Are there anyone who happen to have Qt 4.7 embedded compiled against SGX for maverick?
<hrw> ogra_ac: bug 675542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675542 in x-loader-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Fails to apply patches (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675542
<ogra_ac> hrw, why isnt that properly triaged ?
<ogra_ac> please make sure to subscribe ubuntu-armel to bugs you want to be seen by us
<hrw> ogra_ac: I just filled it
<ogra_ac> ah, yeah, 50sec ago, sorry
<hrw> ogra_ac: and I prefer to not subscribe teams to bugs on packages/projects which have living maintainer
<hrw> ~curse LP for breaking formatting
<ogra_ac> hrw, works fine for me
<ogra_ac> (on maverick in a natty chroot)
<hrw> fun
<ogra_ac> and given that there was no change to the package since maverick release i would wonder why the patch cant apply
<hrw> let me check other arm
<hrw> crap. on efikasb it works
<hrw> ~curse pandaboard
<ogra_ac> works on panda too here
<hrw> marked invalid
<ogra_ac> thanks
<hrw> bad things happen in armel world ;(
<hrw> qt/kde ftfbs
<ogra_ac> blame gcc
<hrw> I know
<ogra_ac> but there are workarounds
<hrw> and nokia for ignoring thumb2
<ogra_ac> yeah
<lool> The qt FTBFS is actually a qt one, not a gcc bug
<lool> at least the thumb=it part of it
<ogra_ac> oh ?
<ogra_ac> i thought its gccs fault
<hrw> ogra_ac: gcc-4.5 dropped workaround
<ogra_ac> ah
<hrw> sth like that
<ogra_ac> well, changed defaults
<ogra_ac> but if the defaults carried a workaround, i agree
<hrw> qt is armv6 and is UP
<hrw> no thumb support, no smp
<ogra_ac> and still broken neon detection
<lool> It was a flag to assume that lack of specifier meant thumb specifier, which is ugly and not the upstream default
<ogra_ac> yeah
<hrw> I hope that one day "mem=1G" will work on my panda
<ogra_ac> fix the kernel ;)
<hrw> ;D
<simosx> Is there a guide where I can use Ubuntu, add some packages, and be able to cross compile to Arm? My current way is to download the CodeSourcery compiler .tar.gz file.
<hrw> simosx:  wanna cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U
<hrw> next thing to blog about... "how to use xdeb in cross builds"
<ScottK> ogra_ac: implicit-it=thumb wasn't just removed from defaults, it doesn't work at all currently (see  675240).  Not sure if that was on purpose or not.
<simosx> hrw: thanks :-). It's much easier this way. I need to upgrade to 10.10 to get the ARM GCC. I promise to blog about the proper way.
<ogra_ac> ScottK, ouch
<hrw> simosx: I have to blog about it too. will replace current link in /topic then
<hrw> shit... I forgot that natty+panda == kernel panic on boot
<ScottK> ogra_ac: Yes.  And give Thiago's comment in 673085, I suspect we are just about stuck between a rock and a hard place.
<hrw> bug 673085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673085 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Qt/KDE fails to build on ARM without implicit-it=thumb (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673085
<ogra_ac> ScottK, well, we can always carry a distro patch as workaround for now
<ScottK> ogra_ac: If we have one that works, yes, but I'd want to understand why upstream wouldn't accept it (I suspect it won't just be cosmetic reasons).
<ogra_ac> no, unlikely
<suihkulokki> lool, hrw, is the thumb2/multicore issue reported upstream? I didn't spot it in a quick search.
<hrw> suihkulokki: no idea, did not tracked
<hrw> suihkulokki: but I assume that it is not present in qt bugtracker
<hrw> or does nokia care at all
 * ogra_ac guesses nokia will also have to support A9 at some point ;)
<suihkulokki> Its hard to care about issues people dont report :)
<ScottK> hrw: Considering Thiago Maciera is commenting in 673085, I think not caring isn't it.
<hrw> shit. booted panda to 460+256MB setup, refetched xloader source and still fail
<hrw> now test in tmpfs
<ogra_ac> i dont think you have a ram issue there, loolks more liek filesystem corruption to me if a patch doesnt apply
<hrw> same
<hrw> fresh tmpfs fails
<hrw> md5sums of archive are correct
<ogra_ac> lool, do you plan to SRU your debootstrap workaround into maverick ? (would that make sense)
<ogra_ac> (for the dpkg segfault)
<lool> suihkulokki: Dunno
<lool> suihkulokki: I guess not
<lool> ogra_ac: Is it a problem under maverick?
<ogra_ac> lool, if you build natty, yes
<ogra_ac> its nattys dpkg that has the issue so building a natty chroot in maverick causes the same issue
<lool> ogra_ac: I wouldn't mind; but I'd rather get the fix merged in Debian first; you're welcome to SRU it too; I don't debootstrap natty from maverick myself these days, albeit I could have to in the future
<ogra_ac> but effectively its just a workaround
<lool> Ideally, we'd fix dpkg in natty and this would fix debootstrap from maverick as well
<ogra_ac> which i expect to be dropped as soon as dpkg is fixed
<ogra_ac> well, i think thats still the plan
<ogra_ac> so SRUing back and forth for the workaround probably doesnt make sense
<lool> ogra_ac: Would you have time to reduce the test case in dpkg?
<lool> I'm not sure James is looking at it and I certainly don't have the time to look into it this week
<ogra_ac> lool, i think james is supposed to do that
<ogra_ac> at leqast thats how i understood colin
<fagan> Quick question I want to get a toshiba ac100 and I know that most stuff works out of the box in 10.10, is there anything to stop me getting one and sticking ubuntu on it?
 * fagan is looking to get one 
<fagan> Last I heard sound and video werent working all that well
<ScottK> ogra_ac: I'm working on testing the IT patch from michaelh1 for qt4-x11.  My plan is to build a fixed Qt locally and then if I can build a package that currently FTBFS due to the lack of implicit-it=thumb, then I'll declare victory and upload it.
<ogra_ac> ScottK, awesome
<ScottK> It's a LOT easier to work on armel stuff once one has some hardware ...
<ogra_ac> heh, yeah
<hrw> ScottK: what HW you are using for builds?
<Martyn> Hey all.
<Martyn> anyone even vaguely awake?
<hrw> a bit
<ScottK> hrw: I've got three Efika MX smarttops (running Karmic) sharing the build using icecc.
<hrw> nice
<ScottK> The trickiest part was arranging to have icecc also distribute the compiler to use so they all build their bits using the same GCC version.
 * ScottK didn't figure out that part - was a team effort.
<Guest89205> Anyone awake?  I have a question about platform devices...
<Guest89205> specifically, initializing the data that goes into the pdev->dev.platform_device
<Guest89205> er dev.platform_data
<Martyn> 'ogra, you online?
<Sp0tter> I've been told that the pandaboard supports 1080p playback, but that xbmc and mythtv do not work with that yet, but "ubuntu does"..  could anyone clarify the usefulness of a pandaboard with ubuntu as a media front end?
<prpplague> Sp0tter: you may have to wait for a bit for someone to answer
<Sp0tter> alrighty
<prpplague> Sp0tter: the other person to as is robclark
<Sp0tter> prpplague: do you know where to purchase a case for the pandaboard?
<Sp0tter> or is it just make your own only
<prpplague> Sp0tter: no case is available currently
<prpplague> Sp0tter: pretty much
<Sp0tter> k
<prpplague> Sp0tter: there is plans for an accessory board plus case called the Bamboo
<prpplague> Sp0tter: http://www.elinux.org/Panda_Bamboo
<Sp0tter> yea it seems to be evolving quickly
<Sp0tter> thats the only reason i'm hesitant to order one
<Sp0tter> 1 month wait too
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-16
<lool> ogra_ac: poke
 * ogra_ac falls over
<ogra_ac> hey lool
<lool> ogra_ac: You wanted to merge back my x-loader changes which got dropped last cycle?
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> still busy with WI tracker stuff
<ogra_ac> its next on my list together with some leftover merges
<lool> will you upload a fix for the FTBFS?
<ogra_ac> is it urgent ?
<ogra_ac> yes, that too
<lool> I'd like to stop thinking about it, there were some build fixes in there
<ogra_ac> right, stop thinking about it and move it to my brain ;)
<ogra_ac> i havent forgotten it
<lool> Ok
<ogra_ac> lool, rsalveti takes over x-loader (FYI)
<Sp0tter> I've been told that the pandaboard supports 1080p playback,  but that xbmc and mythtv do not work with that yet, but  "ubuntu does"..  could anyone clarify the usefulness of a  pandaboard with ubuntu as a media front end?
 * ogra_ac hasnt tried mythbuntu yet
<lool> ogra_ac: What does that mean?
<lool> ogra_ac: Will he do the fishing?
<ogra_ac> it plays full HD videos with totem for me
<rsalveti> everything that uses gst will be able to do hd videos
<ogra_ac> lool, he takes over bugfixing and re-merging of your packaging changes
<Sp0tter> interesting, i'm thinkinga bout replacing my atom media computers with these
<Sp0tter> pandaboards
<rsalveti> Sp0tter: for natty we have a spec to propose a supported media center application to be used at arm
<rsalveti> but anything that uses gst should work fine
<ogra_ac> as long as you have all the TI addon packages ;)
<ogra_ac> which you get by clicking the TI icon on the desktop after install
<Sp0tter> ok so you would both recommend unbutu+pandaboard as a low power media frontend?
<ogra_ac> well, what would you expect us to answer in the #ubuntu-arm channel :D
<Sp0tter> i would expect knowledge and turth
<Sp0tter> truth :)
<ogra_ac> truth is that totem works fine and every other gst based frontend should too
<rsalveti> Sp0tter: I'm planning to use it as my main media center
<Sp0tter> the wiki says its a known bug that things don't work well if you are playing 1080p on a 1024 monitor, is this still an issue?
<Sp0tter> rsalveti: do you know offhand how many watts it uses idle/load ?
<rsalveti> easy to work with, small, doesn't consume much power and can decode in full hd without just fine
<ogra_ac> and right, given that we plan to implement a spec for media center on panda in 11.04 plenty of us will use it that way
<Sp0tter> my atom is eating up 32 idle / 39 load
<ogra_ac> oh, panda surely takes less
<rsalveti> Sp0tter: don't know offhand, but there was a discussion at the pandaboard m-l about how much power it consumes
<Sp0tter> are there any guides for good homemade cases that you know of?
<rsalveti> Sp0tter: there will be one, called bamboo
<rsalveti> let me find the link
<Sp0tter> i've seen the wiki for that, looks liek an expansion setup
<hrw> Sp0tter: count 10W for pandaboard
<ogra_ac> it has about the size of a CD cover you should be able to use something that size if you prefer custom made
<Sp0tter> thanks hrw
<rsalveti> http://elinux.org/Panda_Bamboo
 * hrw  wants Dave to release bamboo...
<ogra_ac> note that TI hasnt added any power management to the kernel yet
<rsalveti> true
<ogra_ac> the power consumption will drop drastically in 11.04
<Sp0tter> whats the eta on 11.04
<hrw> sure, but you can use board with 750mA so with 2A it should fly
<ogra_ac> 201104
<ogra_ac> ;)
<ogra_ac> april that means ;)
<hrw> I use 5V 3.5A psu with panda
<Sp0tter> i wish there were not a  1 month wait right now heh
<hrw> as smaller ones were 1A only
<Sp0tter> a lot can change in 1 month
<Sp0tter> to order a pandaboard i mean
<ogra_ac> indeed
<hrw> Sp0tter: sure, atom N550 will arrive in cheap miniitx boards
<hrw> and will replace d525 maybe
<Sp0tter> my two media computer have Atom 330's in them, they don't support speed stepping
<hrw> terrible...
<Sp0tter> yea they were about $230 each total too, i really wish i had held out for a pandaboard for at least one of them
<ogra_ac> they have a fan i bet
<Sp0tter> they dont have to, but i added one
<Sp0tter> they come passive cooled
<Sp0tter> but it makes me nervous
<ogra_ac> panda wont need any cooling
<Sp0tter> yea lack of noise in the bedroom is a nice feature
<ogra_ac> it doesnt go over 70°C
<Sp0tter> i think the atom was at 70c
<ogra_ac> even under the heaviest laod and without any PM
<Sp0tter> and the fan puts it clsoer to 40c
<ogra_ac> with PM i would expect it to stay aroud 50
<ogra_ac> or less
<Sp0tter> 42c
<Sp0tter> is what i'm at right now
 * rsalveti lunch
<Sp0tter> with 1 80mm case fan
<hrw> fans... radiators...
<hrw> I have 3x140mm fans in desktop case (one in psu) and nearly 1kg of al/cu on cpu
 * ogra_ac doesnt have any fans around him anymore
<ogra_ac> thats something i really love about the ac100
<hrw> I cant work with 10" screen and crappy keyboard
<hrw> I cant work with non-ergonomical keyboard basically
<ogra_ac> i really have a prob to adapt to my normal lappie since i use the ac100 constantly
<Sp0tter> no fans? that is nice
<Sp0tter> my desktop has 6 full size fans
<Sp0tter> 120 to 160mm
<Sp0tter> quite loud
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<GrueMaster> Looks like the Beagle XM DVI fix was reverted instead of being released.
<ogra_ac> ask the kernel team
<ogra_ac> i think they changed their bug policies
<GrueMaster> Looking at bjf's email.
<GrueMaster> It was reverted for "lack of verification".
<ogra_ac> yes, i get the bugmail too
<GrueMaster> Even though it was tested and verified.
<ogra_ac> right
<ogra_ac> the tag wasnt changed though
<rsalveti> it was
<rsalveti> I turned it back because I thought it was tested with linaro's kernel
<ogra_ac> you added verification-needed two days ago
<rsalveti> don't know if it really got reverted, but we need to ping the kernel team about it
<Neko> whats the beagle xm dvi bug?
<GrueMaster> sigh.  Now we get to go through the whole verification process again.
<aksh> hi all i have .c prgram which i compiled using arm tool chain now i like to emulate it on x86 system ,, can anyone tell how to emulate arm executable on x86
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: but before that it was already as verification-done
<Neko> 663642?
<GrueMaster> Neko: It fixes the A3 change that requires a gpio for dvi to work.
<rsalveti> and 2 days ago it was already in the limit, that was nov 11
<Neko> oh so just a change here.. ok
<GrueMaster> aksh: qemu
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: It was tested on Nov 8.
<aksh> GrueMaster, i have installed qemu but dont know exactly how to
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: on time
<aksh> i am newto arm
<rsalveti> so I don't know why it was automatically reverted
<Neko> UGHHH
<ogra_ac> how about we go over to #ubuntu-kernel and talk to brad instead ?
<Neko> is it so hard for the damn beagleboard guys to ship a PDF with an index
<Neko> anyone know what dvi transmitter they use on XM?
<ogra_ac> look into the TRM (and ask on #beagle for the url, i dont have it)
<Neko> I have the TRM
<Neko> but searching through the damn thing for real page numbers .. bah
<Neko> okay I got it, TFP410
<Neko> I'm wondering if there is a decent LVDS to HDMI bridge around somewhere
<Neko> I'm guessing that's kinda painful as most LVDS display buses only go up to 112MHz :(
<Neko> sigh sigh
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-17
<hrw> does someone here uses pandaboard with natty?
<ogra> only natty chroot
<hrw> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hrwandil/5183679493/
<ogra> and you dont see that on maverick ?
<hrw> panda connected by hdmi cable in hdmi socket of panda to hdmi->dvi-> monitor
<ogra> its a known issue with the framebuffer driver
<hrw> ogra: it is natty with maverick kernel
<ogra> (if you mean that everything is cyan)
<hrw> I mean "there is no red"
<ogra> yeah, maverick has it too, TI knows it
<ogra> or better rob knows it
<ogra> not sure he is planning to do something about it though
<hrw> one day I will may run x11 to check does it work
<ogra> X11 has no probs
<ogra> only the console does
<hrw> with my luck to panda?
<ogra> i assume the issue is in fbcon
<ogra> (vs the X11 fbdev driver)
<Sp0tter> is there any arm+ubuntu device that can stream 1080p movies over a network for under $100?   I'm thinking of getting this Western Digital HDTV+  thing, but I'd much rather get something more open that can be repurposed later
<Sp0tter> i wouldn't mind paying a little more, for something that is open
<Sp0tter> there are firmware hacks to unlock some linux stuff on the wdtv thingy buy its not the same as being able to run ubuntu
<Sp0tter> so far the only thing i've seen is the panda at $175 + case + psu, looking for somethign cheaper than that
<Sp0tter> and i dont want to wait a month to get it :)
<Sp0tter> i'm glad we could have this talk
<cwillu_at_work> Sp0tter, 5 minutes isn't very long in irc
<cwillu_at_work> I'm tempted to not respond for 12 hours just to teach you a lesson :p
<cwillu_at_work> that said, I don't know of any cheaper omap3/4 boards
<cwillu_at_work> and the panda is the only one I know of offhand that actually does hdmi on the hdmi connector, rather than just the dvi (video) signal
<Sp0tter> cwillu_at_work: I don't think you took what i said the way i meant it
<Sp0tter> i meant "i talk to much"
<Sp0tter> not "you need to hurry up and respond"
<Sp0tter> i can see how it was ambiguous though, my bad
<Sp0tter> dvi is fine, I'm actually going to use an hdmi to dvi anyways to go to a monitor
<hrw> Sp0tter: define "device that can stream 1080p movies over a network"
<Sp0tter> hrw: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136593
<Sp0tter> same features as that
<hrw> Sp0tter: is it "device which can decode and display 1080p stream" or "device which can stream 1080p data for other device to decode"
<Sp0tter> decode and display
<hrw> panda then
<Sp0tter> ok, i'll buy this one for now, and get a panda for the other tv when it is instock and mythtv works
<Sp0tter> thanks for the tip
<hrw> I did not yet tried 1080p on it but 720p over ethernet was fine
<Sp0tter> i've had some mixed results from people talking about 108-p on panda
<hrw> I did not yet tried
<hrw> and my panda has just 1680x1050 display connected
<ogra_ac> works fine
<cwillu_at_work> Sp0tter, it matters very much what sort of codec you're using as well
<ogra_ac> but i havent tried to stream it in a LAN
<cwillu_at_work> and if you actually care about 60fps
<hrw> cwillu_at_work: show me 60fps movie
<cwillu_at_work> exactly
<hrw> cwillu_at_work: most are 24fps
<hrw> ok /me -> sleep
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-18
<hrw> morning
<eballetbo> torez: I think there aren't a bug opened to fix the broken wifi on IGEP v2, you can open one ?
<torez> eballetbo, yes, it's probably better here than that long email string  :-)  so why CONFIG_REGULATOR_DUMMY ?
<torez> eballetbo, interesting that was not enabled for older linaro kernel yet wifi worked fine
<eballetbo> the problem is commit 00cd6e6ad383061b7111f7cff3d0f84b73d3c0c7 (igepv2: Remove VMMC2 regulator), the patch is ok but introduces a new feature.
<eballetbo> this patch removes an unused regulator entry, but left the second MMC channel (used by the Libertas WLAN mudule) without link to power regulator. This causes the SDIO module to fail being detected.
<torez> eballetbo, ok, explains why it can't be loaded and is not instantiated at boot time
<eballetbo> WIFI/BT (MMC2) requires link to power regulator to be detected, otherwise the SDIO card on mmc2 is not detected and the libertas_sdio driver is not loaded at boot time.
<eballetbo> This should be solved with https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/333911/ , set CONFIG_REGULATOR_DUMMY is only a workaround.
<lool> eballetbo: I'm not sure we merged 00cd6e6ad383061b7111f7cff3d0f84b73d3c0c7 though
<torez> eballetbo, oh great, patch to fix is there...tnx
<eballetbo> lool: on my ubuntu git tree is merged (Ubuntu-2.6.32-23.40)
<eballetbo> torez: I wll backport and send the patch if it works
<torez> eballetbo, I was just doing that too  :-)
<eballetbo> torez: have you tested wifi with CONFIG_REGULATOR_DUMMY, is working ?
<torez> eballetbo, yes, that works
<lool> eballetbo: 2.6.32??
<lool> torez, eballetbo: AIUI, Wifi was broken in Linaro 10.11 images; is that what we're discussing, or are we discussing that it was broken upstream?
<torez> eballetbo, wifi also worked in older linaro kernel without CONFIG_REGULATOR_DUMMY
<lool> (Ubuntu shipped 2.6.35 in 10.10, not .32)
<eballetbo> lool: sorry Ubuntu-2.6.35-23.40
<lool> Right, so I see 00cd6e6ad383061b7111f7cff3d0f84b73d3c0c7 in the master branch of ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git; "UBUNTU: ARM: igepv2: Remove VMMC2 regulator", and I see it in the linaro branch indeed
<lool> it didn't make it to Linaro 2.6.35, how confusing
<lool> eballetbo: Probably the right explanation then indeed, thanks!  I had passed that patch to scottb yesterday actually, since he mentioned this wifi issue to me and I saw the patch on lakml
<eballetbo> torez: CONFIG_FIXED_REGULATOR is required, now SDIO card is detected (mmc1: new SDIO card at address 0001) but the firmware is not loading for me (libertas_sdio: probe of mmc1:0001:1 failed with error -2)
<eballetbo> oops my bad, I haven't the firmware in /lib/firmware, I copied the firmware files and now wifi is working :-)
<torez> eballetbo, sorry, was in a meeting...cool  :-)
<aksh1> hi using rootstock how to create image for lubuntu or gnome xfce4
<aksh1> eithr of this any desktop environment
<aksh1> i have downloaded rootstock
<cwillu_at_work> aksh1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<aksh1> cwillu_at_work, thanks
<cwillu_at_work> aksh1, spend a _little_ effort googling next time :p
<aksh1> cwillu_at_work, in arm is there edubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> aksh1, read the page
<aksh1> cwillu_at_work, yes before getting this itself i started all luduntu xubuntu filesystem creatiopn\
<cwillu_at_work> --seed just wants a list of packages
<cwillu_at_work> there's nothing special about them
<aksh1> cwillu_at_work, thanks, is there any arm gui emulaor
<aksh1> i mean to test some .c apps want to test in emulator
<cwillu_at_work> what part of "spend a little effort googling" didn't you understand? :p
<aksh1> gui
<aksh1> cwillu_at_work, i did something scratchbox and other commanline tools i got
<aksh1> but expecting exact which one
<aksh1> got confused
<aksh1> cwillu_at_work, one more basic doubt... rootstock now fetching alot .deb and creating filesystem will these .deb can be stored on local system
<aksh1> so that next time i need not to connect repository
<persia> aksh1, You'll need to have some local cache manager.  apt-cacher is often recommended, and approx got recent mention on planet.
<aksh1> persia, is it possible to use apt-cacher with rootstock
<persia> You'd need to set the debootstrap-mirror to point at the cache, or otherwise set up the proxy, but beyond that, I can't imagine why not.
<persia> But as I haven't used rootstock since before it had a working GUI, I'm maybe not the best person to ask :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-19
<hrw> morning
 * ogra twiddles thumbs watching lightspark build
<ogra> gah
<ogra> the linker fails
<ogra> :(
<hrw> linking qt took so far 1.5GB of memory and still linking
<ogra> heh, but it doesnt fail for you at least
 * ogra curses intel centric code
<hrw> ogra: with 10GB of swap it should not
<ogra> armv7l/Debian/lib/liblightspark.so.0.4.4: undefined reference to `fastYUV420ChannelsToYUV0Buffer_SSE2Unaligned'
<ogra> armv7l/Debian/lib/liblightspark.so.0.4.4: undefined reference to `fastYUV420ChannelsToYUV0Buffer_SSE2Aligned'
<ogra> silly !
<hrw> auch
 * hrw -> off
<rsalveti> hrw: I was only able to pass the linking part with 1gb of swap
<ogra> rsalveti, static no-neon change for QT re-uploaded
<ogra> waiting for approval
<ogra> (just FYI)
<rsalveti> ogra: cool, thanks
<RobotGuy> We've got Pico Node running on a Beagle-xM with Ubuntu 10.10 now. :)
<ogra> congrats
<rsalveti> ogra: what is the package version? will push the same one with with neon on the ppa
<rsalveti> cool :-)
<RobotGuy> Thanks. :)
<ogra> rsalveti, ubuntu4.1 again
<ScottK> rsalveti: Once it's there, would you please point me at it, I know some people that will definitely want it.
<ogra> i hope it doesnt clash with anything, please wait until i have confirmation
<rsalveti> ScottK: sure
<RobotGuy> Ubuntu is proving way more stable and nice than Angstrom, especially for networking.
<rsalveti> ogra: ok
<ScottK> ogra: Since it was source accepted the version number is used.  You'll have to bump it.
<ogra> slangasek said he removed 4.1 from proposed but i'm not sure that removes everything
<RobotGuy> I also have two different wireless dongles working with Beagle and Ubuntu. :)
<ogra> ScottK, hmm, k
 * ogra hasnt seen any wireless dongles that dont work on ubuntu 
<RobotGuy> ogra: Cool. :) Ubuntu is very wireless friendly. :)
<ogra> we try our best :)
<RobotGuy> I think moving to Ubuntu for Pico Node was the best choice. :)
<RobotGuy> We are working on getting a 2.6.36 kernel up on it now.
<rsalveti> shouldn't be that hard, as maverick's 2.6.35 is quite similar with upstream
<RobotGuy> We have a problem with an undefined symbol.
<ogra> rsalveti, so ubuntu4.2 it is (and uploaded, waiting for approval)
<rsalveti> ogra: ok, that will be accepted
<rsalveti> thanks
<RobotGuy> When I put a beagleboard on my robot, it will have WiFi. :)
<ogra> you will even be able to run a unity robot with it *g*
<RobotGuy> Unity robot??
<RobotGuy> My robot is W.A.L.T.E.R.
<RobotGuy> Right now, I am focused on Pico Node though, and getting it completed.
<ogra> hmm, so it needs that for lightspark to build we need some assembler guy to re-write the SSE asm stuff for arm
<ogra> to bad
<hrw> ogra: since ubuntu uses .35 kernel I do not see such neither
<hrw> ogra: lucid ignored one of my wifi dongles
<ogra> bad dongle :P
<ogra> i just said i havent seen any that doesnt work ... doesnt mean that there arent any
<hrw> very good dongle ;D
<ogra> :)
<hrw> 80211n one
<ogra> well, all i have and all my friends have did work :)
<ogra> but then i dont buy exotic HW
<hrw> ;)
<hrw> it was cheapest 802.11n usb dongle
<hrw> worked fine with my x86 machines
 * ogra goes for food
<Neko_> hey guys if I have a kernel with built-in modules like pata and then replace it with a kernel with pata as a module how do I force initramfs-tools to include that module if it cannot detect it
<Neko_> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules should suffice right?
<cwillu_at_work> Neko_, it should, although initramfs.conf -> MODULES=most should take care of it to, I'd expect
<ben_kludged> eureka    pretty simple install maverick on beagle  did the aptitude install for the full gui but then had to aptitude install for the x11vnc   cannot start the x11vnc any ideas?
<cwillu_at_work> Warning:  cwillu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, including warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose.  Do not consume cwillu.  If injested, contact a kernel developer immediately.  Not suitable for children under the age of 24.  May cause addiction.  May cause insanity.  May cause slight tingling in the fingertips when exposed to sunlight.
<ogra> if modules.dep is properly generated it should just be pulled in
<Neko_> cwillu_at_work, modules=most doesn't seem to cover it and I can't work out where it gets this list
<cwillu_at_work> modules.dep as ogra said
<cwillu_at_work> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules should suffice, it's just nice to have things working properly
<cwillu_at_work> (and by nice, I mean very nearly vital :p)
<Neko_> modules.dep doesn't really tell anything to initramfs-tools though does it?
<Neko_> like "I actually need this to boot"
<Neko_> it will just pull in the ones the ones you list are dependent on too
<Neko_> how would it know from modules.dep that pata_fsl is required to boot from pata
<cwillu_at_work> that's what the "most" is for though
<Neko_> how does it tell what to not put in
<Neko_> is there a list of modules pointless to have in initramfs which it culls out so most != everything?
<dmart> dunno - I guess everything except storage and filesystem-related drivers are not useful in there
<dmart> You could try booting with rdinit=/bin/sh and see what modules actually end up loaded in the initramfs environment
<ogra> you might have toi add the module in question to hook_functions, some module sets are hardcoded in there
<ogra> i.e. network card drivers definitely are
<ogra> have a look at the auto_add_modules() function in there
<cwillu_at_work> at which point you might just want to add the damn module to the modules file :p
<ogra> well, if the module sits in a proper kernel dir it will get auto copied
<ogra> i guess its another of these broken platform modules
<cwillu_at_work> I'm trying to remember if pata is the deprecated one
<ogra> that dont live in the right kernel subdir
<ogra> it should live under kernel/drivers/ata
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., isn't it unified with scsi now?
<ogra> then it should live in kernel/drivers/scsi
<ogra> or if its more generic it shoudl live in kernel/drivers/block
 * cwillu_at_work waits for his home machine to answer the phone
<cwillu_at_work> using ide on that one, it'll know :p
<cwillu_at_work> ... pick up the syn
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, dynip fail
 * cwillu_at_work retries the ip from his webserver
<cwillu_at_work> there we go
<ogra> oh, there is also kernel/drivers/ide :)
<ogra> that might be very old pata
<cwillu_at_work> that's the one that's deprecated
<ogra> yep
<cwillu_at_work> Neko_, which module are you looking for again?
<ogra> well, initramfs-tools cpoies it nontheless
<ogra> *copies
<cwillu_at_work> Neko_, there's no "pata" module
<cwillu_at_work> not sure there ever was
<cwillu_at_work> just a bunch of device specific pata_*.ko
<cwillu_at_work> pata_fsl
<ogra> i guess thats what he means
<cwillu_at_work> I don't have that driver
<ogra> likely living ion some odd platform subdir
<ogra> instead of a kernel subsystem dir
<cwillu_at_work> I checked the whole modules folder
<ogra> you dont have his kernel :)
<cwillu_at_work> and I'm not looking at an arm machine
<cwillu_at_work> (what arm machines have ide on them, that actually work with recent ubuntu?)
<ogra> that too, but he likely uses a special fsl kernel as usual
<ogra> none
<ogra> dove has SATA
<cwillu_at_work> Neko_, quit using non-existing hardware
<ogra> we dont support FSL anymore, but i think their latest babbage boards have a plain PATA port
<ogra> so theye might also use pata_fsl
<ogra> but i cant tell, since we dont support it anymore :)
<ogra> (the releases of FSL babbage we supported didnt have PATA)
<hrw> pata_fsl is in 2.6.31-fsl tree
<hrw> and it is using libata
<ogra> well, the auestion is where the module lives
<ogra> *question
<ogra> must be a path that initramfs-tools copies
<ogra> else its left out
<hrw> ./drivers/ata/pata_fsl.o
<ogra> and initramfs tools only cares for proper kernel subsystem dirs
<ogra> kernel/drivers/ata is copied with MODULES=most
<Neko_> okay
<ogra> boot with brak=premount
<Neko_> lemme get back with steev and see if he can get some debug
<ogra> *break=premount
<ogra> that will drop you into the initramfs shell so you can inspect
<Neko_> ok
<ogra> if it really lives in that dir, i would suspect it gets copied but doesnt load
<Neko_> that is the effect we're assuming
<ogra> right
<Neko_> but before we think, why doesn't it load, I wanted to make sure it wasn't just not there
<ogra> same thing as with your audio modules i suspect
<Neko_> well I modularized those only yesterday otherwise they were built-in
<ogra>         ata)
<ogra>                 copy_modules_dir kernel/drivers/ata
<ogra>         ;;
<ogra> thats from hook-functions
<ogra> one part thats run for MODULES=most
<ogra> it means it recursively copies all .ko files below that dir
<Neko_> yeah I see it I just don't "believe" it :)
<ogra> well, it works :)
<hrw> ogra: there were rumours that natty wants to get rid of initrd
<ogra> hrw, huh ?
<ogra> i doubt that
<ogra> since lucid you *can* boot without initrd
<ogra> but only if you dont use a certain set of packages
<rsalveti> hrw: hehe, you were dreaming probably ;-)
<suihkulokki> i guess they might want to get rid of current initrd generation scripts
<rsalveti> I know you don't like it :-)
<ogra> well, initrd is supposed to be switched to upstart completely
<ogra> so yeah, the scripts will heavily change
<hrw> I just hope that natty will still allow to boot without initrd
<ogra> but as long as we offer dm-raid or lvm or encryption for any disk stuff, initrd will not be dropped
<hrw> sure, but for toys like ac100/efikasb you usually do not do that
<ogra> oh, and mountall
<ogra> fsck need mountall from initrd before the rootfs is mounted RW
<ogra> that would have to be changed
<GrueMaster> ogra: wrt the qa testing of the daily images, I hadn't tested them because I didn't see them.  They are being posted at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/current instead of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/ (i,e. not in /ports).  My mirror scripts didn't see the change, nor did my browser.
<GrueMaster> I do check daily.
<hrw> have a nice weekend
<ogra> GrueMaster, hmm, that might be due to persia's quest of letting ports die
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/current/ has the right images though
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Well, if this is permanent, I'll need to update my mirror scripts.
<ogra> no idea if thats permanent or even how they got there
<GrueMaster> Nice for people to tell me.
<GrueMaster> hrmm.
<ogra> but i'd suspect its due to some cdimage reorganization
<ogra> there was a BOF for it at UDS
<GrueMaster> Also, only omap4 images.
<GrueMaster> Yea, I kind of missed UDS.
<ogra> yes
<ogra> the schedule was online :P
<ogra> we dont have omap3 kernels yet
<ogra> so no omap3 images either
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra> and i dont expect them before A2
<persia> Yeah, but I failed to publish the announcement about the change.  I'll get that done in the next 48 hours (have to fix a couple scripts along the way)
<GrueMaster> What's the hold up?  Ubuntu vs Linaro kernel?
<ogra> GrueMaster, right, see the ML discussion
<ogra> waiting for a statement from kernel and security teams
<ogra> if it is clear we dont get any support we will build omap3 but only as unofficial images
<GrueMaster> That shouldn't stop us from building dailies for testing.  They're unsupported anyways.
<GrueMaster> The rest is paperwork.
<ogra> we dont have a kernel
<ogra> i cant build images without one :P
<GrueMaster> Can't use the existing maverick kernel?
<ogra> its gone
<persia> The documentation for adding kernels is supposed to be published before Alpha-1, but there may not be time to actually use that documentation before then to make a kernel.
<GrueMaster> Huh?  How so?  It is a release package in main.  It shouldn't be gone.
<persia> GrueMaster, The "linux" source package no longer provides that binary package.  It's not uncommon for the set of binary packages to change between releases.  Oh, and "main" doesn't mean anything :)
<ogra> it is built from linux
<ogra> linux doesnt build that flavour in natty
<ogra> we need to move the linaro kernel to main
<ogra> which i wont do until the discussion has settled
<GrueMaster> Ok, I (kind of) get it.
<ogra> building with universe kernel will put a lot of extra work on us which i'd like to justify first
<ogra> i.e. by security and kernel team refusing to take the support
<persia> Why?  It's a two-line change, and if care is taken with the seeds, doesn't otherwise affect the image.
<persia> Should be independent of who offers to maintain the kernel.
<persia> (or the timing of that offer)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> two line change ?
<ogra> we need a universe mirror on antimony for that
<ogra> and way more than two lines
<persia> Isn't that already present for building Xubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Studio, and Mythbuntu?
<ogra> not that i know of
<persia> How do those get built then?  I thought it was the same infrastructure.
<ogra> in any case i wont bother for omap3 until thats sorted
<GrueMaster> We don't currently build those for arm.  They may exist for other arch's.
<GrueMaster> But I do agree that we shouldn't hold up test image builds for paperwork that can get sorted over time.
<persia> Which one is antimony again?  I thought that was separate from the livefs builders.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-20
<Sp0tter> does ubuntu work on the arm based Cherrypal computers?
<hrw|conf> Sp0tter: no, it will not
<hrw|conf> Sp0tter: too old cpu in cherrypal
<GrueMaster> ogra: there?
<Sp0tter> hrw|conf: thanks for the info
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-21
<GrueMaster> Wow.  Maverick text looks ugly when displayed on a 52" LCD in 1920x1280 and sitting two feet from the screen.
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  It's coming up at 1920x568.  Will have to investigate later.  Probly something with thisolder TV.
<zumbi_> which is the mailing list associated to this channel? I can't find any ubuntu-arm list
<GrueMaster> zumbi_: Not sure that one has been created yet.  persia???
<Stewart10utledge> quit
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-14
<suihkulokki> oneiric firefox, when being compiled on a machine with linux 3.0 kernel, will fail to compile with:
<suihkulokki> ../coreconf/config.mk:71: ../coreconf/Linux3.0.mk: No such file or directory
<suihkulokki> fun :)
<ogra_> oh, could you file a bug, our buildds all use old kernels
<ogra_> (yet)
<suihkulokki> looking at it right now
<ogra_> we have some pandas but that are currently all assigned to armhf porting iirc
<ogra_> so trhey havent seen any higher level builds like desktop packages yet
<ogra_> it is expected that we drop all but panda soon though
<punxos> Hi
<punxos> How can "remove" a jump to a tag in a macro ??I to change this code --> http://pastebin.com/CrkXZZJK (tag already defined obvius)
<dmart> punxos: what are you trying to do exactly?  I don't understand from your code
<punxos> this code is inside a macro, so I can't create a tag because the compiler fail due to tag is redefined
<brendand> is it still correct to dd the 11.10 pandaboard image to the SD card? or is a different method used now?
<ogra_> brendand, neither the images nor the method to write tham changed
<ogra_> *them
<ogra_> its the same as 11.04
<brendand> ogra_ - ok, thanks
<dmart> punxos: so, where you say "tag", you mean "label
<dmart> punxos: Is this as assembler macro, or are you working with C inline assembler?
<punxos> assembler macro
<punxos> dmart: I found the solution: add $ to label
<punxos> thx anyway
<dmart> punxos: "dollar local labels" don't work on arm -- though if you have some code where they do appear to work, I'd like to see it
<dmart> 1$
<dmart> ->
<dmart> Error: junk at end of line, first unrecognized character is `1'
<punxos> dmart: beq $label
<punxos> $label: some code
<punxos> dmart: sorry not work :(
<dmart> $ is allowed in symbol names on arm -- you haven't really solved the problem there; you just have a different label name when you ass $
<punxos> I dint' do enough checks
<punxos> yes yes
<punxos> sorry
<ogra_> .oO( arm is a british company, try a pound sign instead of a dollar one ;) )
<punxos> xD
<punxos> dmart: this example code-> http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.kui0100a/armasm_cegceijg.htm
 * dmart doesn't know if UTF-8 is allows in symbol names for £ :P
<ogra_> hehe
<punxos> :D
<dmart> punxos: are you working with the ARM RVCT assembler (armasm) or GNU as?  The syntax for macros is completely different; the example is for armasm
<punxos> arm-none-eabi-
<dmart> OK, so GNU as then
<dmart> punxos: porting that example to GNU as might look something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738238/
<punxos> dmart: thanks
<dmart> But I suspect that doesn't quite solve your problem.  Can you paste your actual source code so I can see what you're trying to do?
<punxos> yes 1 sec
<punxos> dmart:
<punxos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738241/
<punxos> just update a register if r0 is 0
<punxos> dmart: but this macro is inside other macro due to that your example not work
<Neko> hello ubuntu guys!
<Neko> does anyone know of a particular brand/model of SD card that actually supports erase/secure erase?
<gildean> yes, a drill will securely erase any sd-card
<gildean> the bigger the drillbit the better
<Neko> not useful :D
<dmart> punxos: in this case, you could avoid the branch using conditional assembly
<punxos> mm I dont' know how
<punxos> a short sample please ?
<dmart> punxos: here are some examples of things you can do:
<dmart> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738263/
<dmart> The GNU assembler documentation is a bit vague about some acpects of macros, but it is worth reading
<dmart> http://sourceware.org/binutils/docs-2.21/as/Macro.html#Macro
<punxos> dmart: oooo thanks very much ! great job
<dmart> hope it helps
<punxos> yes it's perfect :)
<punxos> works perfectly
<dmart> which approach did you choose?
<punxos> beq 1f
<punxos> 1:
<punxos> it's more visual for me
<dmart> That's a good simple solution, and works in a lot of cases.  If your code is performance-critical, you might still want to use conditional instructions; though it really depends on how reliably that branch can be predicted (and the sophistication of branch prediction on the CPU(s) you're targeting)
<robclark> note that if you are building thumb2 (or you want to support thumb2) then see IT instruction instead..
<antoniodariush> Hi
<antoniodariush> I have a beagleboard, can I install ubuntu on it ?
<antoniodariush> well i guess so :)
<ogra_> antoniodariush, depends what version of beagle and which flavour of ubuntu
<antoniodariush> I have a project but running on nanonote so i need to cross compile and use toolchains everytime to compile the software
<ogra_> (you cant easily run ubuntu-desktop on a beagle C4 ... not enough ram, but it will run ubuntu-server fine for example)
<antoniodariush> as long I can avoid cross compilation I am fine with any flavour of ubuntu
<ogra_> right, use -server for this
<antoniodariush> I have a beagleboard-xM
<antoniodariush> ok i'll have a look thanks
<ogra_> even with Xm you want -server unless you actually want to run and use desktop apps ... if its for compiling, -server is the best chouce to not waste resources
<ogra_> *choice
<antoniodariush> yeh that's true
<punxos> dmart: thanks for the info
<dmart> punxos: no problem -- glad it was helpful
<punxos> If a irq is raised when the user is in destination instruction jump. if you do "subs pc.lr,#4" maybe is not true (if the las jump was done). Any can explain me that ?
<slangasek> ogra_, NCommander: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-arm-p-optional-initrd had work items, and now it doesn't - what's the story there? :)
<ogra_> slangasek, NCommander just blindly pasted notes in, while i'm working on the spec atm
<ogra_> (I'm the drafter, ask him why he blindly pastes stuff without talking to me)
<ogra_> slangasek, apw, tim and me had another long session in the hallway later, actually looking at code ... the kernel side changed a bit
<ogra_> so i'm rewriting the stuff atm
<slangasek> hmm
<ogra_> slangasek, i'll finish it by tomorrow, do you want any specific person assigned to the foundations WIs ?
<ogra_> ro should i  just put the team in and leave it to you
<ogra_> *or
<slangasek> the latter is fine
<slangasek> many of these are probably taken by me personally
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ smiles seeing libpam-sshauth in the archive 
<punxos> Hi
<int_ua> Was there an answer to the OMAP3 question? Was it dropped for 12.04?
<ogra_> no, it wasnt
<ogra_> (what was the question though ?)
<GrueMaster> int_ua: The only real question is whether or not to declare no-support for ubuntu-desktop on omap3 based systems with <512M memory.  Currently, running ubuntu-desktop on a Beagle C4 is extremely painful due to swappiness.
<GrueMaster> It takes me over an hour to do any release testing on it alone (other platforms can be smoke tested in 20 minutes).
<int_ua> GrueMaster: I'm running Ubuntu Core on the N900 from class 6 microSD and I wouldn't say that swappiness is a serious problem.
<GrueMaster> Ubuntu-core is not Ubuntu-Desktop (with unity-2d, etc).
<int_ua> GrueMaster: are there daily releases of the Core?
<GrueMaster> Only when core packages change afaik.
<GrueMaster> We may have scaled back image building to 3/week due to armHF bring up.
<int_ua> Where are they published? There are no ARM: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<GrueMaster> looks like daily/20111112 is the most recent for armel.  We'll need to make sure that they don't get deleted.
<int_ua> GrueMaster: I don't really care getting it _daily_. I care about their existing :)
<GrueMaster> Yes, agreed.
<GrueMaster> infinity: ^^^
<GrueMaster> Any comments?
<infinity> Hrm.  Curious.
<infinity> May be an accidental oops from the cdimage cutover.
<infinity> Or something.
<int_ua> P.S. I've posted a question also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78875/was-omap3-support-dropped-for-12-04
<infinity> Although, I see armel on the 12th.
<GrueMaster> int_ua: omap3 will not be dropped.
<infinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/20111112/
<int_ua> 20111112 is the last daily armel on every palce
<int_ua> *place
<GrueMaster> We went over the question of omap3.
<int_ua> GrueMaster: Thanks :)
<GrueMaster> I will still be actively testing on beagleXM (512M), and am looking to get ubuntu-desktop running on the Nook Color this cycle.
<infinity> int_ua: So it is.  We need to hunt that down, thanks.
<GrueMaster> I would guess possible pool-churn (again).
<infinity> GrueMaster: No.
<infinity> GrueMaster: There aren't even failed build attempts.
<infinity> GrueMaster: I'll look into it.
<GrueMaster> hrm.  That is odd.
<infinity> And more curiously, there are builds on the livefs builders...
<GrueMaster> cdimage full (again)?
<infinity> no.
<infinity> New machine.
<infinity> Also, ubuntu-server built.
<infinity> And ubuntu.
<infinity> Nevermind my claims that nothing was building.
<infinity> Looks like only core is missing.  And logs are missing, but that's a different issue entirely.
<infinity> Oh!
<infinity> annonaceae is dead.
<infinity> I think.
<int_ua> infinity: kubuntu-netbook and kubuntu-mobile are missing too
<infinity> int_ua: kubuntu-netbook is dead.
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  That is a beagleXM buildd.
<infinity> int_ua: kubuntu-mobile is half there.
<infinity> int_ua: (basically, all omap3, mx5, and the -core images are missing, because their buildd went kaput)
<int_ua> infinity: s/kubuntu-netbook/kubuntu/
<GrueMaster> All the *ceae buildds are beagleXMs from linaro iirc.
 * infinity chases up with IS now.
<infinity> Okay, annonaceaeaaeaaeee fixed.  Dailies should look more normal tomorrow.
<GrueMaster> heh
<int_ua> Thanks a lot :)
<int_ua> Is Annonaceae a server name?)
<GrueMaster> No, it is one of many buildds in our pool.  It is a beagleXM platform.
<GrueMaster> We build the entire armel pool (arch=armel/armhf) on actual hardware.
<infinity> int_ua: "server" is a pretty liberal use of the word, but it's a hostname, yes.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-15
<punxos> Hi
<hrw> I do wonder will we have arm64 with multilib for armel/armhf
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> scary thought
<hrw> I have worse one ;)
<hrw> arm64 or arm64sf or arm64hf?
<ogra_> i guess that depends what we choose as default for precise
<ogra_> and dont expect an arm64 arch at all this release
<hrw> I do not
<ogra_> we will likely have 32bit userspace
<ogra_> and a 64bit kernel
<hrw> I do not expect arm64 before q/r
<ogra_> as of el or hf, we will only decide by feature freeze
<lilstevie> wait there is a 64bit arm proc?
<ogra_> no
<hrw> lilstevie: arm announced it ~2 weeks ago
<lilstevie> thats what I thought
<lilstevie> ah
<ogra_> thats why we dont care about that arch yet
<lilstevie> I missed the announcement
<hrw> lilstevie: so far only fpga implementations
<ogra_> there will be
<lilstevie> I see
<lilstevie> I really want a T3 in my hands
 * ogra_ just wants a 4U calxeda box 
<lilstevie> the 4+1 concept is rather clever
<ogra_> thats just ~300 cores and 300GB RAM
<lilstevie> lol wow
<ogra_> (and 300 SATA ports)
<lilstevie> thats a lot of drives
<ogra_> one per core
<lilstevie> yeah figured
<hrw> ogra_: but you want some of storage modules in this 4U too?
<lilstevie> 1GB ram 1 SATA per core
<ogra_> hrw, i have a spare cabinet, they can go into a second box :P
<lilstevie> heh
<dmart> hrw, ogra_: I think hard-float will be mandatory for AArch64.  So there might just be an aarch64 ABI, which is completely separate from arm*.  32-bit binaries should be able to live under a 64-bit kernel using multiarch.  But this is all way in the future
<lilstevie> I hate messy hacks for kernel drivers :/
<ogra_> with that setup i could make the raspberry pi people happy :) rebuild the whole archive in 1day :)
<ogra_> dmart, yeah, and we still dont have hf yet
<lilstevie> raspberry pi is not armv7?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> v5 afaik
<lilstevie> ew
<dmart> ogra_: Don't they just use Debian armel for now?  Given the limited capabilities of the device, that seems reasonable
<ogra_> yes, i hope they do, though there was discussion about fedora as well
<ogra_> not sure what they decided on as their default
 * ogra_ has plenaty of personal flame mails from raspberry people ranting about ubuntu not going back to v5
<dmart> They should rant at the rpi folks for not choosing a v7 CPU ;)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> well, i was the one who answered in the bug that asks for supporting the raspberry
<ogra_> telling that it would take plenty of resources and that they are free to offer these to canonical for maintining a v5 community port ....
<hrw> pi is armv6
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, not much better though ... from an ubuntu POV
<hrw> aye
<lilstevie> all of those plug devices should use better CPUs really
<ogra_> well, the next guruplug will be v7 i heard
<dmart> I still think that the subset of software in Ubuntu which will actually work on this board is also in Debian anyway.  The rpi folks could hopefully create suitable Debian images as a community effort on their side
<ogra_> thats what i always suggest
<ogra_> what happened to the linaro idea to make the archive easily recompilable for lower level arches ?
<ogra_> was that dropped ?
<dmart> ogra_: Well, really we want to be able to recompile for _newer_ arches (like armhf).  In practice, I think that's being done the old-fashioned way, though we do have quite a lot of cross-buildable packages, and cross-building support is gradually improving with multiarch etc.  Linaro focuses on current and future stuff, so pre-v7 not likely ever to be a priority.
<ogra_> ah, i thought the idea behind it was to help customers that want pre-v7
<lilstevie> hf would be nice
<ogra_> hf is in the works
<ogra_> autobuilds should start some time this week
<ogra_> the question is if it will be ready for precise
<dmart> ogra_: That's not an explicit goal, though mutiarch should make this a bit easier
<ogra_> we will decide that by FF
<lilstevie> fair enough
<lilstevie> I tried mer on the TF which is hf
<lilstevie> perf is really orders better
<dmart> ogra_: Presumably, mutiarch should allow armhf and armel binaries to be co-installable?  I think that was the idea.  We should only rely on this for multiverse etc. though -- the core system should really stick to one ABI, otherwise we end up with a lot of duplicate libraries etc.
<ogra_> dmart, i'm not sure4 that works atm
<ogra_> infinity could tell though, but iirc there were issues with multiarch last i heard
<dmart> I think it's still a work in progress, but my understanding was that it's _supposed_ to work, at least in the precise timescale.  I'm not involved in that though, so I could be wrong
<ogra_> well, hf was *supposed* to be ready during the oeniric timeframe :P
<ogra_> so much about timeframes :)
<lilstevie> heh
<dmart> oh, right.   I said I could be wrong ;)
<lilstevie> yeah I thought there was some soft/hard abi incompatibilities
<lilstevie> and that it was all or nothing
<ogra_> well, multiarch was supposed to solve it
<ogra_> but rather on a theoretical level yet
<suihkulokki> multiarch works, but there is a snatch in that both armel and armhf use /lib/ld-linux.so.3 as dynamic linker
<suihkulokki> but people (eg infinity and sledge) are fixing that
<ogra_> yeah, that was it
<ogra_> suihkulokki, well, not sure ... he might skip that part to finally get the pressure off to actually *have* hf at all
<ogra_> it has to happen real soon, else we'll not be able to make precise
<dmart> Ah, I remember that one
<dmart> Changing the ld.so path does require absolutely everything to get rebuilt though :(
<ogra_> right
<suihkulokki> naah, that's just buildd time
<ogra_> which we dont have at all
<ogra_> given that we put double load on them already
<lilstevie> I should set my trimslice up to do more building for me
<ogra_> heh
<dmart> Actually, we just need a tool to poke something else in the DT_INTERP field of existing binaries...
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: got a sec?
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: kinda
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: ok, I was trying to boot ubuntu via the chroot method now we have a local exploit thanks to you guys
<shadeslayer> ( thanks a ton for that! )
<shadeslayer> The problem is that the script has a modprobe ext2 command which is failing
<shadeslayer> modprobe: chdir(/lib/modules): No such file or directory << Any ideas where I can find that?
<lilstevie> I have no idea about chroot
<shadeslayer> alright, thanks anyways :)
<lilstevie> I don't like/support/work on or condone the use of chrooted environments
<lilstevie> :p
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: yeah, well, seeing how I can't flash ubuntu natively yet, this is a workaround ;)
<lilstevie> heh yeah
<lilstevie> well you could loop mount :p
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'll have a go at that after dinner
<shadeslayer> I also get : chroot: can't execute '/bin/bash': No such file or directory .. weird
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: I don't think the stock kernel has loopback support
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: you can flash a custom kernel though
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: uh, custom kernel or custom ROM?
<shadeslayer> I've never flashed a custom kernel before ...
<lilstevie> both
<lilstevie> key is don't flash both at once
<lilstevie> flashing both at once == brickable chance
<shadeslayer> ah ok, Is there a well documented wiki or something for this out there? I'll read up on it before I do something nasty
<lilstevie> not really
<lilstevie> these are the nasty hacks
<shadeslayer> hehe ^^
<lilstevie> I am working on building an apk to do the nasty hacks in a sane way
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: any progress on the miniloader situation that you guys had a couple of weeks earlier?
<lilstevie> nop
<shadeslayer> oh fooey ... so no native ubuntu for the next couple of weeks then
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: so whats this new APK that you're making? :)
<lilstevie> using some really ugly hacks to install ubuntu
<shadeslayer> natively or chroot?
<lilstevie> natively
 * lilstevie would never chroot
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: <3
<shadeslayer> alright then, I'll wait it out for your app
<pnphi> hello
<pnphi> join now
<pnphi> alo
<pnphi> alo
<int_ua> pnphi: who are you talking to?
<pnphi> hi all
<pnphi> please..help me..
<int_ua> :)
<pnphi> how to building image ubuntu for ARM,step by step.
<int_ua> pnphi: what is your target device?
<pnphi> Beagleboard
<int_ua> pnphi: Did you try preinstalled images?
<int_ua> pnphi: Did you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Beagle ?
<pnphi> the link...this is install ubuntu on ARM
<GrueMaster> Exactly what the beagleboard is running.
<pnphi> how to create image ubuntu on ARM
<GrueMaster> Download the preinstalled image, flash to SD, boot.
<GrueMaster> What exactly are you trying to do?
<pnphi> i can install ubuntu on ARM
<pnphi> but i want to ... how create this image
<pnphi> i'm know english very bad....i'm come from Vietnamess
<GrueMaster> infinity: Care to explain how we build images?
<pnphi> step by step ... create image ubuntu for ARM
<GrueMaster> pnphi: Unfortunately, other team members are very busy with getting 12.04 started, but the short answer is we have a series of scripts that build the images from scratch on an arm platform, then bundle them up into a single pre-installed image for users.  I don't have the specifics on the process.
<GrueMaster> If you are looking to create your own image, I would recommend starting with our ubuntu-core images on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core for more info).
<pnphi> oh i understan
<GrueMaster> It is essentially a stripped down chroot envirnment that you can install packages into.  It has just enough functionality to do apt-get install.
<int_ua> pnphi: It looks like you need just to install it, not to build. Am i right?
<pnphi> no no...i need how to create this image...i can install this image
<pnphi> from ubuntu source...how to create image for ARM... ?
<GrueMaster> From source?  You mean recompile each package and build an image from there?  Way beyond the scope of this channel.
<pnphi> the same
<pnphi> i'm mad with this problem
<pnphi> join nơ
<pnphi> join now
<GrueMaster> Why do you want to create an image from source?  Why not just use our images?
<pnphi> my graduation project
<pnphi> I do not have to create images for business
<GrueMaster> In that case, part of your education should be learning the steps needed to build packages, and with those packages, build an image.  Asking someone for these steps doesn't teach you how to do it.  There are plenty of books and reading material online that describe how to create debian/ubuntu packages, images, etc.  I recommend more study time.
<pnphi> in my school, teachers did not teach me, so I came here
<GrueMaster> What type of class?  Document writing or programming.  If programming, they should fire your teachers.
<pnphi> My school is not good
<pnphi> so i come here
<pnphi> i can create a package
<pnphi> i can create a package for ARM
<pnphi> my school don't has any teacher who pro about this problem
<pnphi> so i come here...i need the help
<pnphi> I write not good english so please ignore
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately, we really do not have the time/resources to help with that level of complexity on this channel.  Which is why I recommend searching the internet for documentation (I know there is good material out there, I just don't have any links handy).
<pnphi> can you give me the Document ? ?
<pnphi> i need only
<pnphi> please
<ogra_> there is no single document for this
<ogra_> if you really want to build ubuntu from source i would start with learning how to set up a buildd ...
<pnphi> i know...this is very large
<GrueMaster> You can start here:  https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+image+building&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<GrueMaster> Tons of links.
<ogra_> once you have the archive compiled (in a few months) you can read up about live-build and debian-cd
<pnphi> oh my god
<pnphi> i need specific....please
<GrueMaster> We have over a dozen systems building packages constantly.  Which is why I said this is no easy undertaking.
<pnphi> i know
<GrueMaster> several packages take hours/days to build on better hardware than a beagleboard.
<ogra_> if you really want to build from scratch i would recommend another distro
<ogra_> ubuntu is not designed for this
<gildean> or how about: https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock
<GrueMaster> The kernel is around 12 hours to build.  LibreOffice is 3 days.
<ogra_> have a look at angstrom
<ogra_> gildean, that doesnt compile any packages
<pnphi> what is distro ?
<ogra_> (and is unmaintained)
<gildean> nope, i didn't read enough to know that's necessary
<ogra_> pnphi, ubuntu is a distro (distribution) of software ...
<ogra_> angstrom is a distro that you can easily build from source and it works fine on the beagleboard
<pnphi> but my project need ubuntu for ARM on beagle
<ogra_> http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/
<pnphi> i will die.....
<gildean> i wonder wether the å is supposed to be pronounced as an o or as an a in that name
<ogra_> eeengstrreeem :)
<gildean> ongström
<ogra_> it think its more like Ä
<gildean> if it's supposed to be a swedish o, then it's more like an o
<pnphi_> join now
<gildean> good for you
<pnphi_> huhu not good
<pnphi_> i don't know ...i begin where ? ?
<gildean> imho ogras idea about switching your project to ångström makes a lot of sense
<gildean> http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/building-angstrom
<pnphi_> please sent for me any document about how to create image ubuntu for ARM
<pnphi_> thank you so much
<pnphi_> thanks all
<gildean> if you read any of the answers before, it was clearly stated that building everything from scratch with ubuntu is a huge undertaking
<gildean> especially if you're doing it alone
<ogra_> on a beagle
<gildean> on a single beagle
<ogra_> right
<pnphi_> i have time
<ogra_> how long ?
<pnphi_> i have 7 mouth
<pnphi_> or more
<pnphi_> i have 7 mounths
<pnphi_> or more
<pnphi_> and my group have 2 members
<pnphi_> and 2 teachers
<gildean> do you really want to build *everything* from scratch?
<gildean> i mean, ubuntu is basically the distro that was made so you wouldn't have to build anything
<pnphi_> yes,,i want from source of ubuntu ...so i will create image for ARM
<gildean> yes, but you can create an image without building any packages?
<gildean> if you want to build everything, distros like gentoo or ångström would fit your need much better
<pnphi_> i understand
<pnphi_> maybe...this problem is very hard for me
<gildean> at what level?
<pnphi_> i don't understand ?
<pnphi_> this is hard because i don't know beging at where
<ogra_> learn about ho to set up a buildd
<ogra_> *how
<pnphi_> step by step ? ?
<pnphi_> can you help me ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> we dont do such stuff
<ogra_> we use the existing infrastructure of ubuntu
<ogra_> we upload source packages to launchpad where a buildd builds them
<pnphi_> clearer? ?
<ogra_> if you want to recompile everything from source setting up a buildd is your first setp you need to so
<ogra_> *do
<ogra_> find documentation on the internet about how to set up a buildd
<pnphi_> ok
<pnphi_> and what else ?
<ogra_> well, that will keep you busys for a few months
<pnphi_> no problem
<ogra_> if you have set up the buildd you take the ubuntu source packages from ports.ubuntu.com and upload them to your buildd
<ogra_> since the only b uildd hardware you have currently is a beaglebaord that will take very very long
<pnphi_> oh my go
<pnphi_> god
<ogra_> once you have done this, you can read about how to use live-build which is what we use to create a root filesystem from the .deb packages
<pnphi_> can you share your document for me ?
<ogra_> there is no document
<ogra_> search on google
<pnphi_> ok
<ogra_> learn about buildds first
<ogra_> set one up on your beagle
<ogra_> upload the packages
<ogra_> if you are done, feel free to come back
<pnphi_> ok
<pnphi_> oh i have a ques...
<pnphi_> apt-get  source -d package ... i will have a source package
<ogra_> yes
<pnphi_> where is dep of pack ?
<pnphi_> dependency
<suihkulokki> is there a bug# for chromium-browser not building on arm?
<pnphi_> where is dependency of package ?
<ogra_> suihkulokki, ask micahg in #ubuntu-devel or -desktop
<ogra_> he maintains it and should know about it
<infinity> suihkulokki: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ doesn't show any bugs tagged FTBFS.
<ogra_> pnphi_, probably you should first read the debian new maintainer guide (google it), it will teach you about how packages work
<ogra_> infinity, it failed since two releases or so
<ogra_> if tehre is a bug its very old
<pnphi_> ok
<infinity> ogra_: Sure, but if it's correctly tagged, the scripts will pick it up.  Or, so I understand it anyway.
<ogra_> ah, well ...
<ogra_> i doubt its tagged anyhow :P
 * suihkulokki grunts
<ogra_> but micah knows about the issues with this package and seeks help
<pnphi_> Building the Ubuntu BeagleBoard Kernel
<pnphi_> thank you so much
<pnphi_> i go to sleep...in VietNam,,,now 2h48m AM
<pnphi_> bye all
<pnphi_> have a good day
<pnphi_> thanks all
<int_ua> apachelogger: Did you have problem with 2.6.35 kernel booting with u-boot when you was working on it for the N900?
<int_ua> I just tried 3.1.0-2 and it behaves as other: just shuts down after startup without showing anything. I remember you've said something about initramfs, but the 2.6.35 boots with just mkimage and none of the other kernels I've tried do.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-16
<pnphi> join now
<pnphi_> join
<punxos> Hi
<punxos> What kind of pages uses linux in arm ? 4KB , 1KB ?
<Tuffeuffe> Hi, I'm a fresh owner of a PandaBoard, and I was happy the other day to hear that ubuntu-omap-extras for 11.10 was released. After installing it however, the picture jerks strangely at full screen. Smaller sizes works.
<Tuffeuffe> Has anybody experienced the same problem?
<Tuffeuffe> I'm trying to run a 1080 mkv file from an external hard drive
<robclark> Tuffeuffe, which player, and do you know what format video the mkv contains?
<Tuffeuffe> totem, and let me check the video format..
<Tuffeuffe> I also tried to play a video from the apple trailer webpage, but that one didn't even start
<robclark> does sound like something is not right..
<robclark> note, you might need totem-firefox plugin to watch stuff from apple trailer webpage..  not sure if that is installed by default or not..
<robclark> if you download a local copy, totem should play it fine
<Tuffeuffe> Ok, true. I can try that
<Tuffeuffe> The codec of the video is H264, and it seems the resolution is 1408 x 816. Can that cause a problem?
<robclark> in theory, that should be fine
<robclark> other thing to check.. it may be the case that your user is not in the (I think?) 'video' group.. so doesn't get permission to open the dev files needed for hw accel decode?
<robclark> maybe run totem from cmdline and pastebin the output?
<Tuffeuffe> Ok, sure
<Tuffeuffe> The only thing it says is "assert: cache_check() (=1) !== 0 at MemMgr_Free(memmgr.c:830)
<Tuffeuffe> "
<Tuffeuffe> My user is Administrator, so I guess that means I should have access also to the video group?
<Tuffeuffe> Actually the problem seems even more deep... If I try to play a real 1080 file I either get seg fault or the framerate is about 0.1 fps (one frame every 10 seconds)
<martyn> Ow
<Tuffeuffe> I think I will put this one on a mail group somewhere... Thanks anyway!
<MarcN> I have a dreamplug running jaunty and trying to upgrade to karmic.  Seeing libc6 error with 'Illegal instruction'.  Anyone see this before?
<ogra_> that wont work
<ogra_> (it is expected behavior, from karmic on we only support armv7)
<ogra_> actually update-manager has a check for that and will pop up an error if you try to upgrade
<MarcN> I've had the system off for a while and the jaunty repos are gone.  Didn't have update-manager installed.
<ogra_> well, there is no support in ubuntu for anything pre-armv7
<ogra_> that was only in jaunty because we initially just rebuilt debian without any changes to get the first archive up
<MarcN> So I'm out of luck running any ubuntu on a dreamplug?
<ogra_> on that CPU at least
<ogra_> (i heard there will be new guru/dreamplugs that will have v7 CPUs)
<MarcN> ogra_, hmm, debian an option?
<ogra_> generally on an old dremplug i would rather recommend debian
<ogra_> yes !
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> debian is perfect for this
<MarcN> ogra_, it had ubuntu/jaunty pre-installed and hadn't bothered to re-install.  They had some kernel modules and startup scripts n random places like ~root/ , so it wasn't stock.
<ogra_> yep
<MarcN> ogra_, debian it is.  Thanks.
<ogra_> good luck :)
<MarcN> ogra_, I've installed on a sheevaplug.  How hard could it be? :-)
<ogra_> heh, true
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-17
<punxos> Hi
<ogra_> ppisati, here probably :)
<ogra_> ppisati, we were trying to build live images again and discovered that we seem to be missing some squashfs options
<ogra_> XATTR, and two compression options to be precise
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> i'm doing a sync between master and omap4 kernels
<ogra_> so it would help to have them on as we do on x86
<ppisati> ok
<ogra_> (its still not 100% clear that this is what causes out live images to not work, but its one difference we need to solve)
<ogra_> *our
<ppisati> the skew between master kernels and omap4 is really big
<ppisati> i'l narrow it down as mush as possible
<ogra_> thats sad
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> thanks for that !
<ogra_> :)
<ppisati> it has been like this since the inception of omap4 kernel
<ppisati> we alwasy followed more the vanilla kernel that the ubuntu cfg
<ogra_> well, we never used live images so it went unnoticed
<ppisati> but it's gonna be fixed
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> could be
<ogra_> awesome !
<xruud> I'm trying 11.04 on BeagleBoard MX. I got it to uncompress the image, but then the system restarts and says "Errors were found while checking the disk for /"
<xruud> I can "Press F to attempt fix, Ignore, Skip and M for Manual recovery" System does not respond to keypresses though...
 * ppisati ponders: BTW, that reminds me i'm waiting for the new XM rev C to show up...
<xruud> ppisati: mine says rev C, are there multiple rev C's?
<ppisati> xruud: nope, juts one rev c model
<ppisati> xruud: but there are some bugs that seem to show up on rev c only
<ppisati> xruud: but not tours
<ppisati> *yours
<ppisati> (too difficult to type today...)
<xruud> Do you have any clue what my problem could be caused by?
<xruud> I fixed my drive by inserting the sd into my laptop, then running fsck. But atm I only see ubuntu startup screen, no go on anything I can do. 10 min. waiting already.
<wobmar3> hi
<wobmar3> is there a good howto to compile some programs for the pandaboard with a armv7 on a ubuntu-machine?
<wobmar3> sorry for my bad english
<GrueMaster> wobmar3: Are you looking to cross-compile from an x86 or compile directly on the panda?
<wobmar3> GrueMaster: ah sorry, i want to crosscompile. my host system is ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<GrueMaster> I think Linaro.org has some documentation on this.
<wobmar3> thx
<wobmar3> ah ok
<wobmar3> i found some tutorials but it doesnt work
<GrueMaster> You can also ask in #linaro.
<wobmar3> thx for the nice help
<wobmar3> ill try it and come back ;D
<wobmar3> thx
<wobmar3> cu
<MarcN> ogra_, Thanks for the tip yesterday.  My dreamplug is happily running debian-arm now.
<ogra_> awesome !
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-3.0.0-1207-omap4_3.0.0-1207.13_armel.deb
<ppisati> if anyone want to try it out
<ppisati> janimo: ^^^
<janimo> ppisati, thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-18
<tanB> Hey Guys, Anyone got audio sound card fully working on Ubuntu 11.04 Pandaboard... SDP 4430 does not show up as a device on the sound manager, even though /proc/asound/cards lists it as an available card. However, applications cant use it. I am running kernel 2.6.38-1209-omap4
<roaksoax> hi guys
<roaksoax> I'm trying to pxe boot a pandboard
<roaksoax> and I keep getting this error
<roaksoax> Loading: EHCI timed out on TD - token=0x8008d80
<roaksoax> after pxe get
<roaksoax> any ideas?
<roaksoax> better log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741781/
<GrueMaster> roaksoax: Let me look.  I have it running fine here with u-boot-linaro-omap4-panda 2011.09.6-0ubuntu1
<GrueMaster> Not sure what version of u-boot you are running.
<roaksoax> GrueMaster: false alarm :) seemeed to be some network issue after all
<GrueMaster> roaksoax: Great.
<rbasak> NCommander: there was talk of a power meter, but I can't figure out which session it was in. Should power consideration be a part of ubuntu-arm-p-server-benchmark-and-performance?
<ogra_> ndec, is there a call today ? (i was guessing not since it is bi-weeklyand we skipped last week)
<SidH_> Where is the date/time configuration picked up from?
<SidH_> Its reset every few minutes
<ogra_> not here
<ogra_> usually there is an ntpdate call on network interface bringup, else it uses the RTC (or whatever it gets withour RTC battery which likely is the epoch)
<ndec> ogra_: hi. as you might have guessed .. no ;-)
<ogra_> heh, yeah :)
<ndec> i didn't want to mess up again with moving the biweeklies... so we will have a call next week ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, thats what my calendar says as well
<GrueMaster> ndec: ogra_ Be aware that a lot of us in the US will be out this time next week for family holidays (Thanksgiving is Thursday, followed by Black Friday).
<ogra_> heh, black friday ?
<ogra_> you celebrate that ?
<ndec> GrueMaster: ok.
<ndec> we will make a call with non US folks then ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> europe cabbal :)
<GrueMaster> heh.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Black Friday is when many US citizens (not me) remove any semblence of intelligence and slam the major stores like Walmart in search of the greatest deal ever on crap they really don't need.
<ogra_> oh, i thought it was related to stock exchange issues
<compuwizard123> hello i just received a pandaboard and installed 11.10 on it. the bluetooth is not working correctly. when I run `hcitool dev` it doesn't list a bluetooth device. I have install ubuntu-omap4-extras as well. when I run 'sudo hciconfig' the BD address for hci0 is 00:00:00:00:00:00.
<compuwizard123> this bug here seems to be related but I haven't found any information anywhere else https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-linaro-omap/+bug/789095
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789095 in linaro-ubuntu "Bluetooth does not work on PandaBoard" [Medium,Confirmed]
<compuwizard123> is there anyone here who has experienced this before or knows how to fix it?
<prpplague> ndec: ping
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-19
<tgall_foo> doko: around ?
<An-iSociaL> any work on tegra2?
 * phh is looking at ac100
<phh> not really, since it's mostly working.
<GrueMaster> We have AC100 images.
<An-iSociaL> hmm
<An-iSociaL> well im actually attempting to get it to work on a motorola xoom
<An-iSociaL> custom compiled kernel, it boots, screen goes black, nothing more
<phh> ok so your problem is not related to ubuntu at all
<An-iSociaL> sits at a login screen if i disable gdm
<phh> ah, not.
<An-iSociaL> well, its ubuntu im using
<An-iSociaL> slightly not but slightly so
<phh> well just "black screen" sounds like a kernel bug.
<An-iSociaL> just generally asking, any help would be appreciated but not expected
<phh> you could activate usb gadget serial or ethernet
<An-iSociaL> yea doesnt seem to initialize video so im betting i missing something in the config
<phh> so you can ssh/getty to it
<An-iSociaL> i actually managed to get adbd installed onto it
<An-iSociaL> so, before i broke it harder trying to fix, i was able to adb into it
<An-iSociaL> is there a config for the ac100 kernel youre using i could compare against?
<An-iSociaL> that might actually be just what i need
<infinity> An-iSociaL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ac100/2.6.38-1002.1
<An-iSociaL> nice, thanks infinity
<infinity> An-iSociaL: That's the current source we're using for ac100.  The config's buried in there somewhere.
<An-iSociaL> theres actually quite a few
<An-iSociaL> well, useful, there's no way for me to determine which config youre actually using though
<An-iSociaL> there is the ac100 config in the debian folder
<An-iSociaL> im currently using the drivers from chromium os
<An-iSociaL> guess i got some options
<infinity> So are we.  Ish.
<infinity> Well, some.
<infinity> Not sure if it's a full config, but most of the glue seems to be in linux-ac100-2.6.38/debian.linaro/config/config.common.ubuntu
<infinity> I could boot my ac100 and pull the actual config.
<An-iSociaL> this may do it
<An-iSociaL> ill need to recompile n rebuild the initfs
<An-iSociaL> take me a minute or 10
 * An-iSociaL yawns
<An-iSociaL> still compiling
<lilstevie> An-iSociaL: please look at what LIV2 did for getting debian booting on the xoom
<lilstevie> you need a kernel patch to the framebuffer
<An-iSociaL> i did that first
<An-iSociaL> same problem
<lilstevie> are you sure you did it right then :)
<An-iSociaL> lol kinda hard to mess up
<lilstevie> no I mean because I do know that ubuntu will load on the xoom
<An-iSociaL> which one though
<lilstevie> we just never really persued it, cause LIV2 is a debian fanboi and I don't have one
<An-iSociaL> ive done his tutorial like 3 times, a copy of his twice and around in circles trying to find others
<An-iSociaL> even came across those lame chroot vpn client ones
<An-iSociaL> (didnt do them)
<An-iSociaL> ok just ran the patch on some newer code
<An-iSociaL> bunch of fail
<An-iSociaL> looks like most of it was rejected
<An-iSociaL> 15.9kb in the rejected file and the original is 17.4
<An-iSociaL> dont think it did anything
<An-iSociaL> been messin with this for 3 days now
<An-iSociaL> totally sick of it
<An-iSociaL> ok i cant compare these
<An-iSociaL> like everything is enabled
<An-iSociaL> and half is broken
<An-iSociaL> oh well
 * An-iSociaL joins #debian-arm
<punxos> hi
<punxos> Hi
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-20
<rcxking> hi, could someone please help me with installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook on a beagleboard c4?
<rcxking> does anyone know how to get ubuntu running on a beagleboard?
<rcxking> I read the wiki online
<rcxking> and I burned the image on an SD card, but I don't know what partitions I need on the SD card
<xruud> BeagleBoard xM rev C board I have will start ok with the supplied demo. But all Ubuntu I tried so far (11.10, 11.04 and 10.10) do not start USB (or at least my kbrd and mouse are not working) I can't find this as a common problem. Anybody here who can hint me in the right direction?
<azert> hello there
<azert> anyone there ??
<xruud> Not many
<azert> hello
<azert> anyone allready test windows 8 on arm pc ?
<azert> coz ubuntu not working properly
<azert> helloo anyone there ?
<xruud> I have the same problem on the rev c
<xruud> Cannot get ubuntu to power the usb. Right from boot I should add. The demo image DOES power up the USB, but ubuntu pre-installed images will not
<azert> tell me windows 8 suport well arm device ?
<azert> comparing ubutnu ?
<xruud> I doubt it, but asking that in #ubuntu-arm is probably not right
<azert> well
<azert> flash support on arm based ubuntu pc ?
<xruud> sorry man, I can't help you
<azert> are you using arm based ubuntu ?
<azert> anyoen there ?
<xruud> yes, I am
<xruud> but I don't get passed the config screen on a xm rev c board, do you?
<azert> config screen ..?
<xruud> yes, you load image onto the sd, then power up the bb. It uncompresses adn then reboots. It takes about 5 minutes, but then a gui starts to configure ubuntu (language selection first)
<xruud> My bb has no power on the usb, from start, so I cannot get passed that screen'
<xruud> The demo installation DOES power the USB, so it isn't broken...
<mtrx> Hello all, i have an trouble with geting packages by apt-ged on karmic, im running it in chroot on android smartphone, apt-get result 404 when i'm trying to update packages list. Long time ago its work normal and now i cant instal eg. tightvncserver or other packages.
<mtrx> anyone know any mirror to packages for karmic? (armv6)
<mtrx> Is there anyone who know why are the packages for karmic deleted?
<StevenK> Because Karmic is out of support.
<StevenK> It is now on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<mtrx> this is not working
<mtrx> apt-get install tightvncserver > package not found
<StevenK> What does your sources.list say?
<mtrx> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com karmic main uniwerse
<mtrx> something is wrong, on old-releases i cant fond arm ports
<mtrx> Err http://old-releases.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages   404  Not Found
<mtrx> apt is trying to use other folders organisation than is on old-relases, is there any idea how to fix that?
<mtrx> anybody here?
<nascentmind> Hi. I am trying to understand AXI protocol and I am not able to understand a 'beat' in a bus transfer. Can somebody explain what a beat is?
<nascentmind> anybody?
<mtrx> i tkink there is nobody who can help us
<nascentmind> :(
<An-iSociaL> fascinating, really
<mtrx> is there any method to fix corupted directory list in apt for old-releases.ubuntu.com? ports.ubuntu.com had other dir structure
<An-iSociaL> still trying to compile a kernel to use for tegra2 drivers
<An-iSociaL> currently xorg just stalls out using 100% cpu
<An-iSociaL> reconfigured and recompiled about 50 times already
<An-iSociaL> nevermind
<An-iSociaL> ill try debian
<xruud> Might anyone be interested: I've asked a question the last few days. This is what I did to finally get ubuntu (11.10) working on beagleboard xm rev c: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Oneiric_11.10
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-12
<ptl> and here I am!! \o/
<ptl> hey guys
<ptl> and gals
<ptl> anyone been using Ubuntu on CuBox?
<ptl> ok... what about on raspberry pi?
<ptl> UG802 maybe?
<ptl> ok, so what about Nexus7? anyone?
<ngharo> n7.  works good
<ptl> gotta get mine in one week tho]
<ptl> so far I've only ubuntu running on CuBox
<ptl> UG802 will get by here any day
<lilstevie> ptl, from the topic "If you have a Pi, try #raspbian ! "
<ngharo> workin on minimal ubuntu build process for n7
<ptl> lilstevie: I was just trying to start a thread. I don't have a raspberry pi...
<ngharo> live-build rox, just a lot of docs to read
<lilstevie> "start a thread"?
<ptl> isn't the build process already in place at canonical?
<ngharo> i couldnt find configs or anything re: build process other than how to create the images
<ptl> ah...
<ngharo> which is fairly trivial
<ptl> will you make it public? homepage and such
<lilstevie> ptl, canonical does not support the cpu architecture that the raspberry pi uses
<ngharo> https://github.com/ngharo/ubuntu-nexus7-minimal-livebuild here's the repo.  I'll be fleshing it out more on tuesday
<ptl> lilstevie: isn't the kernel unifying the ARM architectures right now?
<ngharo> this will dump out a tarball, which you'd need to massage a bit for n7
 * ngharo is going to tweak makefile to do the massaging soon
<ptl> ngharo: thanks. It will not have any use to me now, until I get my hands on the Nexus7. Do you think it might work in other devices?
<ptl> like, not tablets
<lilstevie> ptl, that doesn't matter, even once the kernel unification is done, the raspberry pi is a different cpu architecture to what canonical support
<ngharo> yeah probably, it should work on any armhf arch device
<ptl> humm... do you know if canonical supports the Marvell Armada?
<ngharo> just would need to remove the n7 packages from the config
<ptl> that's what my cubox uses
<lilstevie> ptl, ubuntu-arm is built on armv7+ with hardfloat support. the raspberry pi is armv6
<ptl> armv7l
<ptl> ah
<ptl> I never got the gist of these ARM types and variants
<ptl> I'll wait for my second CuBox and maybe make it a highly available cluster using drbd
<lilstevie> ptl, the difference is the evolution of the processor, they work differently, mostly they are backwards compatible, but older versions cannot run stuff for newer versions due to lacking support for the instructions
<ptl> lilstevie: that's why I did not buy a Pi! :) CuBox, yeah. I thought about buying a D2plug but it was too expensive
<lilstevie> there are many reasons not to buy a pi
<lilstevie> armv6 is just one of them
<ptl> does the ubuntu on nexus 7 supports multi-touch?
<lilstevie> afaik it is limited
<lilstevie> on the tf201 I get multitouch, but how it can be used is still fairly limited
<ptl> what is a tf201?
<ptl> ah
<ptl> transformer prime
<ptl> did you install ubuntu on it?
<lilstevie> yes
<ptl> how it works compared to the one in nexus7? better? worse? or more or less of the same?
<lilstevie> I don't have a nexus 7
<ptl> thought you had
<ptl> ngharo: you have a "configure" script but no config.ac / Makefile.am ?
<ptl> *configure.ac
<dholbach> good morning
<hrw> ptl: configure.ac may also reside in separate subdir
<ogra_> hrw, so that missing dri support seems to be quite an issue in the armsoc driver, any idea how to get around that ? (see the build log)
<hrw> ogra_: plan to work on it after vacations
<hrw> looks like configure(.ac) needs fixing
<hrw> I was supposed to be on streets of Palamos enjoying last sun. instead sitting with laptop in a building ':D
<ogra_> well, even if i force DRI=yes in there ist doesnt build any armsoc_dri.so (which it looks for according to Xorg.0.log)
<ogra_> oh. get out then !
<hrw> ogra_: first have to reply to interesting email
<hrw> ogra_: chromium os also lacks dri driver
<hrw> ogra_: can you check is there dri driver for omap boards?
<ogra_> do you have the same message in your Xorg.0.log there ?
<ogra_> there is a dri2 one but that doesnt land in the search path the driver uses
<ogra_> also did you note that there is a link in the source to ../xf68-driver-omap or so ?
<hrw> armsoc is a continuation/fork of omap/armsoc one
<ogra_> yep, i know
<ogra_> i was just wondering if anything from that link is used during build
<brendand> anyone else notice that network-manager-applet doesn't work properly on the first boot of the nexus 7?
<ogra-cb_> brendand, yep, we need a rebot after setting the hostname, there is a bug open somewheer iirc
<ogra-cb_> *reboot
<kulve> is there a way to flash a bigger rootfs to nexus 7 with fastboot? Everything bigger than ~700M seems to just hang the fastboot (I guess it doesn't fit to memory or something)
<ogra-cb_> kulve, there is the -S option buut it is slightly unreliable which is why we stopped using it
<kulve> ogra-cb_: -S option to what..?
<ogra-cb_> ffastboot flash
<kulve> hmm.. Is that documented somewhere? "fastboot --help" doesn't show it
<ogra-cb_> it does here
<ogra-cb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1352881/
<ogra-cb_> see the last line
<kulve> ah, true. I was checking in a different Android env assuming that it would the the same..
<kulve> do you happen to know what that does in practice..? I don't understand what the word "sparse" means in that context..
<ogra-cb_> it chops file it flashes into pieces of the size you define and re-assembles it during write
<ogra-cb_> so you can define chunks that fit in ram
<kulve> ogra-cb_: thanks. Sounds exactly what I need (even if it wouldn't work 100%). I somehow thought that the option was for something else
<ogra-cb_> marvin24, hmm, do you remember if we pulled zram separately into the ac100 tree ?
<ogra-cb_> i'm looking at 3.4 mainline atm (for chromebook) and zram has a depends: X86 in Kconfig here
<marvin24> ogra-cb_: no, I cherry picked it
<ogra-cb_> ah
<ogra-cb_> thx
<marvin24> in 3.4, it was disabled for !x86
<marvin24> which was fixed in 3.5 or 3.6 or so
<ogra-cb_> right, just dropping the dep breaks it
<marvin24> ogra-cb_: nivdia made a new kernel release
<marvin24> this has nothing to do with the video drivers
<marvin24> just a kernel service release
<ogra-cb_> yeap, i know but i assume the drivers will follow
<ogra-cb_> since they are currentlly heavily broken
<xnox> ogra_: ogra-cb: looking at bug 771736 what exactly does it need in the initramfs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771736 in nilfs-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "please include nilfs2 in hook-functions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771736
<xnox> the gc daemon?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> there was an initramfs snippet already somewhere
<ogra_> also the module needs to be pulled into the initrd
<ogra_> i dont think we have that yet
<xnox> I see the snippet to pull module, don't see one for any daemons....
<ogra_> xnox, i can imagine that cleanerd cant be restarted safely once it runs, so it is omitted for the initrd
<ogra_> (indeed stateful re-exec in upstart should fix that)
<xnox> ok. let me try stuff then.
<ogra_> stuff is good :)
 * ogra_ tries more coffee-stuff 
<lilstevie> lol
 * xnox remembers about the cheese and toast stuff
<ogra_> victorp, !
<victorp> ogra_, !?
<brendand> heh, with that 'Disable "glx"' tweak the shaded keyboard comes up fairly quickly
<ogra_> well, it eats one of your CPUs then though
<ogra_> software rendering doesnt come for free sadly :)
<brendand> ogra_, oh right. it *is* only sw rendering
<brendand> ogra_, what needs to happen for hw rendering?
<ogra_> brendand, i assume onboard needs to use gles instead of gl functions
<ogra_> havent looked much at the code yet
<brendand> ogra_ - oh it's onboards problem specifically?
<ogra_> well, its a prob of app using plain GL instead of the GLES subset
<ogra_> if you use any GL functions that arent in the GLES subset it will try to use SW renerind
<diablotin> Hello
<diablotin> Someone in there ?
<ogra-cb> no, just 165 people idling here
<ogra-cb> :)
<diablotin> Great !
<diablotin> I'm looking for information about Ubuntu for Android
<diablotin> I've bought the PadFone from Asus and I would love to have ubuntu running on it when docked !
<tassadar> ogra-cb: you've said that I really should not flash different boot image on my nexus7 every time I wanna switch android<->ubuntu, because of the mmc load
<tassadar> but the /data partition must get several times higher io load, no? Is the boot partition somehow different?
<ogra-cb> tassadar, flashing means you always write to the same place (i.e. dd), there is no filesystem layer
<ogra-cb> while using a rootfs you have an additional layer that cares for wear levelling
<ogra-cb> diablotin, i dont think there are any public versions of U4A yet, its still being worked on
<diablotin> ogra-cb: even an alpha ? beta ?
<ogra-cb> nothing public i know of
<diablotin> But is U4A gonna be downloadable or we'll have to buy it with the phone ?
<diablotin> Ok
<tassadar> hmm, right, thanks
<tassadar> datasheet of kingston emmc memory chips (the ones used in nexus 7) says that these chips have static wear-leveling
<ogra-cb> all MMCs have that
<ogra-cb> robclark, do you happen to know anything about the armsoc driver ?
 * ogra-cb wonders what to do to make it not complain about dri.h not being compilable
<tassadar> and "the internet" tells me that eMMC is NAND chip with controller, which handles the wear leveling and bad block management, among other things
<tassadar> does dd bypass that?
<ogra-cb> no, its HW, nothing you can bypass
<robclark> ogra-cb, well, armsoc was branched off the omap driver.. I think hrw made some patches to fwd port it to latest xorg..
<ogra-cb> right
<ogra-cb> and ir works quite well hwen copzing the GLES/EGL and mali libs
<tassadar> so it is not using the same cell over and over again, and each cell should endure 1k-3k overwrites
<ogra-cb> but it still complains about dri.h during build and i.e. unity doesnt seem to be accelerated
<tassadar> that gives me the impression it is not that bad
<ogra-cb> it will shorten the lifetime of the MMC nontheless and its really dangerous, i wouldnt use flashing if i dont have to
<ogra-cb> if you crash in the middle your device turns into a brick and you have to completely reinstall
<tassadar> yeah, I'd like to use the kexec, but I can't get it working by myself - it is simply too low-level
<tassadar> I tried applying the kexec-hardboot patches, but I've got stuck on reseting of the CPU via watchdog
<tassadar> the patches were made for different CPU, and well, there is no datasheet for tegra 3 available
<ogra-cb> robclark, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122595562/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.xf86-video-armsoc_0.4.0-0ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz see the dri.h complaint ? i can force DRI=on but dont get different results in behavior of the binary
<janimo> ogra_, so what is the best method to put up a notice at package install and have it ignored at image build time? I remember debconf notice (or note?) being discouraged
<ogra-cb> well, note is discouraged, but probably the best you can use
<ogra-cb> have a look at the sun java package
<robclark> ogra-cb, hmm, /usr/include/xorg/dri.h looks like dri1 stuff.. I suspect armsoc shouldn't be looking for that
<ogra-cb> janimo, during all aem image builds we export FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=true ... so only show the note/message/whatever if thats not set
<robclark> hmm, that said, xf86-video-omap does too..  I'm not entirely sure why you see that issue but I don't.. maybe try building xf86-video-omap the same way?
<ogra-cb> robclark, ah, awesome, so i can just rip that out
<ogra-cb> thst the info i was missing :)
<robclark> I think so..  at least that is what I'd try first
<ogra-cb> well, it already works fine for es2gears or glmark ... its just unity thats very slow
<ogra-cb> though hrw doesnt use the alternatives system, might be that the current driver ends up with a mishmash of mesa and mali
<hrw> hi
<robclark> yeah, sounds a bit like it
<hrw> ogra-cb: I have crhomium-opengles package which handle egl for mesa stuff
<ogra-cb> hrw, oh !
<hrw> but it requires binaries
<hrw> and I do not think that libmali* has license for re-distribution
<ogra-cb> the loibs we manually copy i guess
<ogra-cb> yeah
 * ogra-cb was fearing that
<hrw> ogra-cb: http://tygrysek.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/ubuntu/chromebook/
<hrw> ogra-cb: fetch tar.xz, add libmali and build
 * ogra-cb will try that later today
<hrw> ogra-cb: cgpt, kernel signing and kernel is what left on my list
<hrw> I gave up on xf86-input-cmt - too many deps
<ogra-cb> and really no need for it
<hrw> yep
<ogra-cb> i have my touchpad working exactly as on cros here
<ogra-cb> it feels a bit delayed in reaction, but i blame X here or unity
<ogra-cb> but two finger scrolling, two three and four finger taps etc, all work
<ogra-cb> janimo, bug 1068182 was just pointed out to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068182 in linux-ac100 (Ubuntu) "Regression: several kernel modules now missing in 12.10 3.1.0-6-ac100 kernel compared to 12.04 3.0.27-1 kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068182
<hrw> checking whether to include DRI support... checking for /usr/include/xorg/dri.h... yes
<hrw> checking for /usr/include/xorg/dristruct.h... yes
<hrw> checking whether to include DRI support...
<ogra-cb> nice
<hrw> autoconf suxx
<ogra-cb> heh, ++
<hrw> and headers which no longer include required headers suxx too
<hrw> dri.h requires 1, dristruct.h 4
<hrw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353543/
<hrw> thats whole configure.ac patch
<kulve> how do I create a sparse file system image suitable for fastboot flash -S?
<ogra-cb> kulve, you use make_ext4fs
<hrw> bye
<ogra-cb> kulve, from android-tools-fsutils (in raring)
<kulve> ah, thanks. Was just about to ask
<xnox> kulve: it's also available in a ppa for quantal and precise
<xnox> in the install ppa owned by ~ubuntu-nexus7
<ogra-cb> ah, right, forgot the ppa
<xnox> ;)
 * xnox blogged about it on ubuntu-planet surely everyone saw it =)
 * ogra-cb did, but forgot about the ppa nontheless :)
<kulve> weird. I have debian stable, so I took the package from debian unstable and recompiled. But for some reason that doesn't have -fsutils, even though the ubuntu version with the exact same version number does..
<ogra-cb> the ubuntu package has an ubuntu1 version
<ogra-cb> that means it carries one change change thats not in debian
<ogra-cb> guess which one :)
<ogra-cb> -change
<kulve> no man page.. Is -l for the whole rootfs size? Like 13GB or something like that?
<ogra-cb> yeah
<ogra-cb> ypu want -l and -s iirc
<xnox> kulve: I did forward the debdiff to debian bug 692851
<ubot2> Debian bug 692851 in android-tools "android-tools: please package the rest of the fs tools" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/692851
<xnox> you can recompile with that patch.....
<kulve> I already compiled the ubuntu version. I guess  debian wants also man pages always? Maybe that's why make_ext4fs was removed from the packaging?
<ogra-cb> fastboot doesnt have a manpage either
<kulve> so it seems
<ogra-cb> while thats a bug i dont think it is a blocker anzmore
<xnox> kulve: the point is there is no upstream build system, and makefiles were written for "interesting" tools at the time (fastboot). Now that it's possible to fasboot flash ubuntu/debian, the fsutils became "interesting" so I wrote a few more makefiles to compile them.
<xnox> kulve: so just ongoing evolution of packaging bits of android tools git forest.
<kulve> I didn't even know that there are such things outside android until yesterday
<kulve> hmm.. fastboot taking 100% and 600MB of memory (and increasing)
<ogra-cb> are you sure your device is in flash mode and properly connected and detectet ?
<kulve> at leaste "fastboot erase userdata" worked..
<kulve> still more questions. What should the last parameter "directory" actually contain? At least is doesn't seem to like having a /dev in there..
<prpplague> http://newscenter.ti.com/2012-11-12-New-OMAP-5-processor-based-modules-spur-easier-faster-industrial-designs
<kulve> I figured out why the fastboot went into a leaking busyloop (or something else weird). I forgot the "M" after "-S 256"..
<ogra-cb> great, now seem that on miniITX boards please so we finally build arm desktop PCs
<ogra-cb> s/seem/sell/
<xnox> Calling hook nilfs
<xnox> Adding module /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/fs/nilfs2/nilfs2.ko
<xnox> are the raring panda images working?
<xnox> I guess I need to add partman-nilfs to complete the circle.
<xnox> then the next question will be "will it fit" in the panda/ac100/nexus initramfs.
<xnox> and whether it is built....
<ogra-cb> xnox, panda has no restrictions
<ogra-cb> only fastboot based bootloaders do
<ogra-cb> and iirc it did fit into ac100 last time i tried
<ogra-cb> nexus shouldnt differ much
<xnox> ogra-cb: good.
<xnox> are the raring panda images working? Will try to do partman-nilfs module for the installer.
<ogra-cb> i havent tried one yet
<xnox> ok =) I will tomorrow.
<ogra-cb> i usually started that with A1 preparation
<ogra-cb> i guess i have to make up some personal schedule now :)
<xnox> lol. well x86 desktop are borked because of secure-boot, but colin fixed it, so tomorrow should be better =)
<xnox> "opt-in milestones"
<ogra-cb> heh, yeah
<xnox> technically this is second week since UDS, such that we should have a fully working set by thursday.....
<ogra-cb> well, i doubt i can do it wrt nexus until thu
<ogra-cb> still no kernel
<xnox> which is interesting since kernels don't need much review to go through.
<xnox> and we just had ppc kernel whizz through....
<kulve> Any hints why my nexus fails to mount the fs that create with "sudo make_ext4fs -s -l 4G rootfs.img build/" and flash with sudo fastboot flash -S 256M userdata rootfs.img"?
<ogra-cb> xnox, well, the nexus kernel sits in the queue longer, i watched the ppc one go bz whiule reloading the queue page over the weekend
<kulve> kernel just tells that it failed to mount it as ext2/3/4/etc, shows the list of the partitions and reboots after 10sec
<ogra-cb> *by
<ogra-cb> kulve, sounds like your initrd isnt used
 * ogra-cb needs to try something ... brb
<kulve> ogra-cb: yeah, I'm trying to manage without it. It did manage to create "normal" ext4 and mount that, but it had the space limitation
<ogra-cb> hrw, wow, that touchpad snippet helps a lot !!
<hrw> ogra-cb: xorg.conf one?
<hrw> ogra-cb: thanks should go to ojn not me
<ogra-cb> it makes it so much more sensitive
<ogra-cb> [    24.541] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/armsoc_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/armsoc_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<ogra-cb> [    24.541] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<ogra-cb> hrw, from your Xorg log
<ogra-cb> so i guess ripping out dri1 completely is actually needed
<janimo> ogra_, can you give me the exact config diff you use to talk to cbc_multi? When I switched the android out and also made things modular the kernel did not build - the same cable_somthing error you saw too
<hrw> ogra_: fun is that it looks that dri1 is not even used in code - only in configure
<ogra-cb> ogra@chromebook:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p|grep supported
<ogra-cb> Unity supported:          yes
<ogra-cb> ogra@chromebook:~$ grep rendering .xsession-errors
<ogra-cb> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<ogra-cb> i dont get that
<ogra-cb> it works fine on the nexus
<rsalveti> ogra-cb: what is the return core from /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test ?
<rsalveti> hm, but by the message the limitation is inside compiz
<rsalveti> lack of extension?
<rsalveti> remember that this is a different driver :-)
<rsalveti> so different kind of fun
<opus_> hey guys, any support for the AMLOGIC 8726M?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-13
<xnox> ogra_: ogra-cb_ : raring-desktop-armhf+omap4.img is 22MB small. Some how I have little faith in it...
<ming_lei> looks it is very slow to install ubuntu on nexus 7 in China
<ming_lei> could I download the images and then update them manually?
<mfisch> ming_lei: what part of the image do you want to update?  the latest installer only has 1 fix that would require a new install
<ming_lei> mfisch, it is the 1st install for me
<ming_lei> mfisch, looks rootfs.img is very large
<mfisch> ming_lei: ah ok
<mfisch> ming_lei: yes it's quite large
<mfisch> ming_lei: let me get you a URL
<ming_lei> mfisch, I am wondering why it is not transfered by compressed file
<mfisch> ming_lei: a .img file is compressed
<mfisch> ming_lei: http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-r/nexus7/
<ming_lei> mfisch, ok, thanks
<ming_lei> mfisch, could you let me know how I can update the image manually?
<mfisch> ming_lei: put the files into ~/Downloads/UbuntuNexus7
<mfisch> I don't know what you mean by manually, sorry
<mfisch> Do you mean update an installed image or install a new image?
<ming_lei> I mean how I can update the downloaded image to nexus 7
<ming_lei> still use the original installer?
<mfisch> ming_lei: yes
<mfisch> ming_lei: if you put the files in the right place it will say "Do you want to use the images you already downloaded?"
<mfisch> or something similar
<ming_lei> mfisch,  got it, thanks for your help
<mfisch> ming_lei: I think you also need to download the "Usage Notice" file and put it in the same folder
<ming_lei> mfisch, ok,  btw, looks zenity always consume 100% cpu,
<mfisch> ming_lei: yep, I saw the bug
<mfisch> and I confirmed it
<mfisch> ming_lei: it makes my laptop fan run pretty wild
<ming_lei> mfisch, same with me, so I can't afford with long time update
<mfisch> ming_lei: it will be much faster once you've downloaded it
<ming_lei> mfisch, yeah, that is just what I want, thank you
<mfisch> ming_lei: once the files are copied it will take 10 mins or so for the tablet to unpack and lay-down the filesystem
<ming_lei> mfisch, another question, could the 8G image work well on 16G tablet?
<mfisch> ming_lei: yes, it will work fine, but you will have some lost space
<mfisch> ming_lei: the image is only 30-40MB larger for a 16G tablet
<ming_lei> mfisch, but looks installer doesn't support 16G image for me
<mfisch> what is it doing?
<ming_lei> mfisch, remember that it can't continue if 16G is chosen
<ming_lei> mfisch,  I am downloading the 16G image
<ming_lei> mfisch, once it is ready, first I will try 16G again
<ming_lei> mfisch, install successfully with 16G image
<mfisch> ming_lei: great
<ming_lei> mfisch, but don't know how to use it
<ming_lei> mfisch, looks left click doesn't work
<mfisch> ming_lei: please read all the known issues before filing any bugs
<ming_lei> mfisch, I know
<ming_lei> mfisch, so could you introduce me some usage tricks?
<mfisch> the biggest issue is that sometimes the left click (button1) gets stuck down
<mfisch> ming_lei: what do you plan on doing with the device?
<ming_lei> mfisch, I want to test some basic function, such as, terminal operation, camera function, ....
<mfisch> camera does not work
 * mfisch goes to bed
<dholbach> good morning
<brendand> oh no, my desktop no longer comes up after reboot on the nexus 7
<brendand> has anyone seen with recent nexus 7 image that the desktop doesn't come up on reboot?
<ptl> anyone using ubuntu ARM with Trim Slice devices?
<xranby> ptl: yes
<xranby> ptl: for best experience use the installers provided by trimslice
<xranby> brendand: are you able to login remotely to your nexus 7 using ssh?
<brendand> xranby, oh yes. and also onboard and the keyring prompt appear. but no unity
<brendand> xranby, i can see the little onboard overlay icon
<brendand> xranby, worth noting that i made the tegra config change mentioned in ubuntu-devel. after that i changed it back and it still doesn't come up though
<xranby> brendand: do you recall if you did any software update before the reboot?
<brendand> xranby, i don't recall doing any update
<xranby> brendand: there was a similar bug some month ago.. do you screen look like A) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122315170/Screenshot%20from%202012-11-07%2021%3A51%3A10.jpg  or B) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122269430/nexus_ubuntu_desktop.jpg  ?
<xranby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1065638
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065638 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Unity panels don't display visuals" [Critical,Confirmed]
<brendand> xranby, nothing i can say is exactly the same
<xranby> brendand: unfortunally i cant help you further..  hopefully someone more familiar with this bug can help you triage the issue
<xranby> to check if it is the same root issue
<brendand> xranby, i'm trying to get a screenshot now
<xranby> thank you
<xranby> brendand: if in doubt add a new bugreport on launchpad
<brendand> xranby, of course
<dholbach> achiang, I collated the nexus7 kernel docs into Nexus7/Kernel (there were 3 separate pages) - hope that was in your interest too
<ogra_> janimo, ^^^
<dholbach> [ogra] watchdog: enabled.
<dholbach> :-P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> *woof*
<janimo> dholbach, looks good thanks :)
<dholbach> perfect - I'll go through the docs once more now and send a summary of open questions later on
<ogra-cb_> janimo, did you nag infinity again about the kernel ? it stil sits in NEW
<janimo> ogra-cb_, no
<janimo> ogra-cb_, regarding the LICENSE prompting
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<janimo> I see it needs an accept, it is not a simple note
<janimo> the original android installer expectes you to type I ACCEPT
<janimo> so more than a simple debconf note I think. I am looking at some debian fw package to copy bits from
<ogra-cb_> right, just steal from the sun java package
<janimo> PITA anyway
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<ogra-cb_> i would have loved to avoid that
<xranby> can we use the multitouch sensor to record a facepalm of the tablet against the users face to use as an "I Accept"
<xranby> ?
<xranby> (kidding)
<ogra-cb_> haha
<ogra-cb_> i dont know if it has a "forehead pressure" property
<xranby> maybe that this function is only integrated in the nexus 4
<ogra-cb_> with NFC to read your mind while facepalming indeed
<xranby> phones usually have a way to disable touch input when in close proximity to the speakers head and ear
<ogra-cb_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoMp9gWNDzQ
<ogra-cb_> prior art, you wont make money with it
<xnox> janimo: slangasek did say that it should be the binary debconf question, not note.
<xranby> as long as m python comply with gpl  we should be fine
<ogra-cb_> heh
<xnox> janimo: mscorefonts has similar yes/no prompt.
<ogra-cb_> oh, indeed
 * ogra-cb_ always only remembers java
<ogra-cb_> the java prompt seems to have some special setup that requires you to scroll down completely first
<xnox> ogra-cb_: not sure if you saw my earlier ping, but the armhf+omap4 images are 22MB small.
<ogra-cb_> unless that changed, i havent used sun java in years :)
<xnox> (raring daily)
<ogra-cb_> xnox, yeah, saw that
<ogra-cb_> there are issues with the livefs builder it seems
<janimo> xnox, you're right thanks
<xnox> is it because livefs pandas are still in a sad state?!
<xnox> janimo: no problem =)
 * xnox really really really wants images =))))))
<ogra-cb_> i'll look into it
<xnox> yes please =)
<ogra-cb_> but i fear thats lamont or infinity land
<xnox> ogra-cb_: bribe them with bamboo =)
<ogra-cb_> ogra@nusakan:~$ w3m celbalrai.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD
<ogra-cb_> w3m: Can't load celbalrai.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD.
<ogra-cb_> definitely lamont or infinity land
<ogra-cb_> the builder is down
<Laney> celbalrai has been quite sad lately
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<ogra-cb_> i guess we should replace the HW
<ogra-cb_> it had some weird gzip errors too in the last builds that failed
<xnox> bug 1078253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1078253 in Ubuntu CD Images "raring daily images are only 22MB small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078253
<xnox> just filed for tracking =)
<ogra-cb> rsalveti, any idea how i can easily find out what these missing bits are ?
<ogra-cb> according to the xorg log and es2_info all should be fine now, running es2gears i get diagonal stripes on the upper half of the screen now though
<ogra-cb> and while i forced compiz to not use sw rendering, it still feels very slow
<ogra-cb> using chromium-browser --use-gl=egl, and going to the webgl testpage, i get a slightly garbeled screen (still good enough to close the browser tab, but there is distortion) and:
<ogra-cb> [3242:3242:1362695730:ERROR:gl_surface.cc(83)] Not implemented reached in virtual bool gfx::GLSurface::Resize(const gfx::Size&)
<rsalveti> ogra-cb: are you using the same x11 driver and kernel from chrome-os?
<rsalveti> I suppose the libs are the same
<rsalveti> check with glmark2-es2 as well
<ogra-cb> i use the armsoc driver that is supposed to work with mali 604
<ogra-cb> glmark as well as es2gears run perfect in openbox
<rsalveti> but is it the same driver as used by chrome-os?
<rsalveti> that's weird
<ogra-cb> i guess that compiz does some auto-fallback for some functions or so
<rsalveti> or it's just slow :-)
<ogra-cb> so i get it mixed with SW rendering
<ogra-cb> well, but why do i get the disgonal stripes etc
<ogra-cb> all gles apps runs just fine in openbox, just not under compiz
<ogra-cb> so something seems to get in the way
<rsalveti> compiz is the compositor, so it'll mess  up with your desktop
<ogra-cb> sure
<ogra-cb> it doesnt on omap or nvidia though
<rsalveti> it's the final one to render the composed texture, and that might be the issue
<rsalveti> might be because it's trying the sw fallback with this driver
<ogra-cb> well, you can force it not to by exporting LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=0
<ogra-cb> which i do atm
<ogra-cb> else it automatically falls back to llvmpipe
<rsalveti> urgh
<ogra-cb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355581/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355582/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355583/
<rsalveti> were you able to find why it falls back?
<ogra-cb> es2_info, Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors
<ogra-cb> oh, and i have to disable glx in xorg.conf else it tries to use dri1 stuff
<rsalveti> [   476.038] (II) ARMSOC(0): Soft EXA mode
<ogra-cb> oh!
<ogra-cb> i missed the Soft in there
<ogra-cb> (armsoc is just a renamed omap btw)
<rsalveti> I know :-)
<rsalveti> ogra-cb: do you know if that's the x11 driver used by chrome-os?
<rsalveti> I'd be surprised
<rsalveti> this is not for 'production' :-)
<ogra-cb> not sure what source the cros driver uses
<ogra-cb> the binary is for abi12 so i cant use it
<ogra-cb> (we skipped 12 completely in ubuntu)
<ogra-cb> presscise is 11 and quantal+raring are 13
<ogra-cb> i dont get why es2_info works flawless though
<ogra-cb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355604/ has my xorg.conf btw
<ogra-cb> if i leave glx enabled in there it tries to load /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/armsoc_dri.so which i dont have
<ogra-cb> i dont really get why it searches for that at all
<rsalveti> hm, guess you only need:
<rsalveti>     Identifier "DefaultDevice"
<rsalveti> 	Driver          "armsoc"
<rsalveti> I think even for panda it tries the glx mode when loading the x11 driver
<rsalveti> which is fine if you don't have
<xnox> ogra-cb: sent f2fs pull&build request to the kernel team to bake a tasty kernel for: i386, amd64 and arm's (ac100, panda, nexus7)
<ogra-cb> xnox, i dont understand
<xnox> ogra-cb: samsung released f2fs - filesystem for flash storage, which is suppose to be awesome and so much better than ext4.
 * xnox will be playing with it
<ogra-cb> rsalveti, k, i was just worried by the warning in the log
<xnox> and supposedly better than nilfs2
<rsalveti> that's fine :-)
<ogra-cb> xnox, oh, f2fs
<xnox> yeap =)
<rsalveti> well, it should be better
<rsalveti> not much better :-)
<rsalveti> there's no magic there
<ogra-cb> lest me change that and restart X
 * ogra-cb drops the whole module section
<ogra-cb> [  3091.835] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/armsoc_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/armsoc_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<ogra-cb> [  3091.835] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<ogra-cb> [  3091.835] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<ogra-cb> [  3091.869] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
<ogra-cb> and that didnt change:
<ogra-cb> [  3091.768] (II) ARMSOC(0): Soft EXA mode
<ogra-cb> http://www.embedded.rs/products/ti-omap5430-pico-itx-sbc
<shPikachu> hi ppl
<shPikachu> im trying to cross-compile zlib
<shPikachu> im using sb2
<shPikachu> when i run : sb2 ./configure --prefix=/opt/gtkfb --shared
<ogra-cb> sb ?
<shPikachu> scratchbox 2
<shPikachu> /lib/ld-linux.so.3: No such file or directory
<ogra-cb> anh, better ask in a debina channel then
<ogra-cb> *debian
<shPikachu> ok thanks
<ogra-cb> there should also be linaro docs how to do cross compiling with multiarch so that you dont need to use hacks like scratchbox
<shPikachu> i see
<shPikachu> ill check multiarch
<shPikachu> thanks
<cwayne> mfisch: ping
<mfisch> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> mfisch: would you wanna have a quick triage meeting later to get some of these undecided bugs some importance?
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> cwayne: can we do it now?
<mfisch> cwayne: on IRC
<cwayne> mfisch: sure
<cwayne> mfisch: first one: bug 960357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 944653 in Compiz Core "duplicate for #960357 compiz crashed on startup with SIGSEGV in strstr() from GLScreen::GLScreen()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944653
<cwayne> oops bug 960537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960537 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash search box doesn't unhide Onboard on-screen keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960537
<brendand> cwayne, public vote?
<cwayne> brendand: you can participate if you'd like, i don't think we're gonna wait around for votes though :)
<brendand> cwayne, sure. i vote High
<brendand> cwayne, easier to get a tiebreak with 3 people :)
<cwayne> brendand: 1 sec, otp currently
<brendand> cwayne, maybe medium given that it's recommended to use the nexus7 with a mouse and keyboard
<mfisch> cwayne: please join #ubuntu-bugs
<mfisch> cwayne: actually we can finish this first
<cwayne> mfisch: mind if i run and grab some lunch real quick first?
<mfisch> cwayne: sure, I'll be at lunch in 1 hour, we can do it after
<cwayne> mfisch: +1
<kulve> ogra-cb: it seems that I can't fastboot flash a filesystem in two pieces, i.e. -S 512M works but -S 256M doesn't
<kulve> maybe the fastboot on the device doesn't understand having data in pieces?
<ogra-cb> i must admit i never tried anything below 512M
<ogra-cb> but others (mfisch, cwayne) saw corruption using that option
<ogra-cb> which made us choose to not use it
<kulve> I would guess that it flash the first 256M in the start of the partition and then the latter 256M again in the start of the partition and thus it will be a mess. Or something like that
<mfisch> In my final testing I saw a 30% failure rate
<mfisch> the failure was immediate, not corruption over time
<mfisch> the tablet couldn't unpack and install the rootfs
<kulve> ok. That might be what I'm seeing. I'll try 10 times in a row then ;)
<cwayne> ogra-cb: ping
<ogra-cb> cwayne, hey
<cwayne> ogra-cb: hey, making a metapackage for stuff we use to test on nexus7, any requests?
<ogra-cb> well, most of my stiff will fail pretty significantly if it breaks (tarball installer, image builds) ...
<ogra-cb> i doubt for that stuff we need any tests, and beyond that the usual suspects, iotop, powertop etc
<cwayne> ah, iotop is a good one
<ogra-cb> dunno if we want to stress the MMC, i guess thats not a good idea for a common package ... else something like bonnie++
<KC9SJQ> Howdy all, I'm having a bit of trouble.
<KC9SJQ> I want a preinstalled ubuntu image for my panda, like I did for ubuntu 11.04 and 12.04, however, they don't seem to exist for the most recent ubuntu.
<KC9SJQ> Are these delayed? Are they not being made anymore?
<infinity> KC9SJQ: The latter.  We stopped doing preinstalled images, as the user experience was, frankly, pretty lousy.
<infinity> KC9SJQ: (The installation experience was nice, but then you were stuck with a system running from SD, so... Not ideal)
<KC9SJQ> Then, is there a tutorial on how to install the proper image on a panda? AFAIK, they must boot from the SD card.
<infinity> Yes, we still boot from SD, but expect you to be installing to a USB storage device (a hard drive, ideally)
<infinity> No tutorial needed, really.  Plug in USB storage, write install media to SD card, boot.
<KC9SJQ> And when done, I just leave the SD out of the machine?
<infinity> No, you'll need to keep the SD in, as that's where the bootloader lives.
<KC9SJQ> ah, okay
<KC9SJQ> And the installer sets up the mapping properly?
<infinity> Yep.
 * xnox did update omap4 install wiki with bullet points
<KC9SJQ> xnox: which wiki exactly?
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<xnox> the installation instructions for arm
<xnox> it's linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<xnox> which all other websites link to. as that is the "arm" landing page.
<xnox> it's not great but good enough.
<xnox> also 12.10 release notes explain the arm situation.
<KC9SJQ> Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it.
<KC9SJQ> Does anyone know if I can set the wifi adaptor in the panda into master or ap mode?
<KC9SJQ> Or more importantly, are there instructions on how to set it up?
<infinity> Never tried using it as an AP, but if the driver supports it, installing hostapd would likely make it Just Work.
<KC9SJQ> Now, that is the part that seems to confuse me. I attempted the isntructions here  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router) last time, but apparently hostapd replaces editing the internal /etc/network/interfaces
<infinity> KC9SJQ: The new world order of hostapd/ifupdown integration is generally a lot less fiddly.
<infinity> KC9SJQ: Here's a config (minus a bunch of local stuff that's not relevant) from my precise router: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356710/
<infinity> KC9SJQ: The key being the "hostapd /path/to/conf" bit that replaces having to fiddle with wireless-* stuff in interfaces only to see hostapd redo it differently half a second later. :P
<KC9SJQ> What is in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf? Is that mostly the default?
<infinity> It's basically the default, modulo setting up a password, setting interface=wlan0 and, in my case, bridge=br0
<infinity> The last bit likely less relevant on a Panda, where you're probably not setting up a bridge.
<infinity> (As such, your /etc/network/interface bits would be under "wlan0" instead of "br0" too)
<infinity> ... and obviously wouldn't have the bridge_* bits.
<KC9SJQ> Yeah, I won't be bridging, only serving.
<KC9SJQ> Allright, I'm backing up my data drive now. Tomorrow that should be done, and I'll install ubuntu to the hd.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-14
<dholbach> good morning
<[mbm]> yep.
<hrw> [A
<hrw> morning
<angs> I have "Linux ubuntu 2 3.2.0-23-omap #36-Ubuntu Tue Apr 10 20:24:21 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux",  I am following the instruction here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 and I am typing the wpa_supplicant command and get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357684/
<angs> does anyone know that if I should anything to use wpa_supplicant on my board?
<angs> *I should download anything
<brendand> angs, well apt-get install wpasupplicant
<angs> brendand: thanks, I was trying wpa_supplicant to install it:)
<ogra-cb_> angs, seriously, thats nearly 7 years old ...
<ogra-cb_> angs, http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<ogra-cb_> use that one, wpa got lors easier over the years
<ogra-cb_> *lots
<angs> ogra-cb: I have been using linux for 5 months, thank you for the documentation :)
<orik> Who woulda thought dist-upgrade would have been a bad idea on my chromebook ;_;
<ogra-cb_> it isnt on mine
 * ogra-cb_ runs raring happily over here 
<hrw> my chromebook is fine with raring
<orik> how did you guys get to raring?
<hrw> orik: I did precise -> raring in one run
<ogra-cb> i used the proper upgrade methid via do-release-upgrade though
<orik> ahhhh
<hrw> apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade for me
<ogra-cb> thats what i did for quantal to raring
<orik> I was doing upgrade-manager -d
<orik> and I was going to stop at 12.10 inbetween
<ogra-cb> precise quantal i did via do-release-upgrade
<orik> but never booted after 12.10
<ogra-cb> yeah, update-manager is the same as do-release-upgrade
<orik> I want to modify Jay Lee's script to use my own tarball but I can't find the rootfs I want >.<
<ogra-cb> oh, i know what it is, you need to disable the plymouth jobs in /etc/init/
<orik> hrw: will that take me straight to 13.04? I'm going to try again here shortly
<ogra-cb> reboot into chromes developer mode, mount the ubuntu partition and put .override files in place for all plymouth jobs you find in /etc/init/
<ogra-cb> the console=none option the bootloader sets makes plymouth hardlock the device on boot
 * ogra-cb just remembered he had to do that
<orik> ogra-cb; man I wish I understood half of what you just said
<orik> so I boot in dev mode, go to chrosh and then into shell, mount the ubuntu partition, and then I do *something* to *somefiles* in /etc/init/
<ogra-cb> echo manual|sudo tee -a /etc/init/plymouth.override
<ogra-cb> thats what you need to do
<orik> man that makes me wish I hadn't already blown ubuntu off this thing xD
<ogra-cb> or just echo "manual" >/ubuntu-mountpoint/etc/init/plymouth.override
<ogra-cb> not sure if you are actually root in the chros shell
<orik> you can always also just press ctrl-alt-f2 to get into shell
<ogra-cb> do the same for every file you find in /ubuntu-mountpint/etc/init/ whith plymouth in their name
<orik> I'm glad this channel is logged so I can check back later xD
<hrw> ogra-cb: thx
<hrw> ogra-cb: you know that you can change kernel cmdline too?
<ogra-cb> hrw, console_none is set by the bootloader
<ogra-cb> *console=none
<hrw> ogra-cb: and then 'console=tty1' by kernel
<hrw> I have kernel messages on my chromebook
<ogra-cb> err, its actually console=
<ogra-cb> right, plymouth picks the first console- option though
<ogra-cb> and cant haldle an empty value for it
<ogra-cb> the kernel is fine here, its plymouths fault trying to attach to a non existing tty
<ogra-cb> which actually locks yous device hard
<ogra-cb> *your
<orik> hrw; did you have to go through this or did you have another work around?
<orik> or is this issue have to do with trying to boot 12.10
<hrw> I think I had to handle plymouth in some way
<ogra-cb> ogra@chromebook:~/packages$ ls /etc/init/*.override
<ogra-cb> /etc/init/plymouth-log.override  /etc/init/plymouth-splash.override  /etc/init/plymouth-stop.override  /etc/init/plymouth-upstart-bridge.override  /etc/init/plymouth.override
<orik> :D thank's for putting up with me guys
<orik> later down the road I'm going to play around with the Chrubuntu script and have it put on a debian root fs or something
<orik> I'll be back on in ~2 hours on 12.04 and 2 hours later on 13.04
 * ogra-cb hopes you mean 12.10
<ogra-cb> ;)
<orik> can I not apt-get update, dist-upgrade to 13.0?
<orik> or just update-manager -d twice?
<orik> 13.04*
<ogra-cb> update-manager didnt know about 13.04 last week when i tried it
<ogra-cb> and you shouldnt skip releases on upgrading
<ogra-cb> we dont test that, it could break heavily
<orik> alright
<orik> sounds good
<orik> so, I'm writing out the steps I'm going to take before I disconnect here
<orik> what's the syntax for the tee command?
<orik> the only examples I find have to do with the output of another command
<orik> so, if I wanted to rename /dev/mmcblk0/etc/init/plymouth as /dev/mmcblk0/etc/init/plymouth.overide
<orik> would mv work?
<orik> time to go break things; thansk for the help again
<orik> hrw pulled off precise to raring so I'll try it, and if I break things too bad I can try again slower
<orik> so hrw; is xserver 13 going to run at all before I patch my driver after i update to 13.04?
<hrw> orik: you compiled chromium armsoc driver under precise?
<orik> not yet; let me look into that
<orik> I just finished testing glmark2
<orik> got a 5!
<hrw> 112 iirc was my result from glmark2-es2
<orik> I'm grabbing es2 and running it again, I want a good before and after picture
<orik> are there any large performance increases from 12.04 to 13.04 on ARM bases systems? I figured there would be with the push to get the Nexus 7 running
<orik> but if I can just patch this driver in 12.04 I might leave it at that
<ogra-cb> 13.04 is still very young
<ogra-cb> the release will surely see a lot of preformance improvements
<orik> I like to romantacize myself as a "Bleeding Edge" sorta guy but deep down I'm not
<orik> through glmark2-es2 I got 4
<ogra-cb> well, with 13.04 ubuntu follows a new dev model that should result in a lot less breakage during development releases
<ogra-cb> so it shouldnt be to harmfule to live on the edge anymore
<orik> thats good to hear
<ogra-cb> btw, jut mv'ing the upstart jobs wont help
<ogra-cb> the .override file needs to only contain one line: manual
<orik> Oh
<orik> so the... whatever it is
<orik> looks for plymouth
<ogra-cb> .override tells upstart "use this file instead of the job"
<orik> goes Hey, There's an overide, lets use that instead
<orik> very cool.
<ogra-cb> if you just mv the .override is exactly the same as the job file was
<orik> I was under the impression that you were renaming it to .override as to make it so the original file would not be found
<orik> sorta like a .ini.backup or something
<ogra-cb> so> echo "manual"| sudo tee -a /path/to/override/file
<orik> mmmm that makes more sense
<orik> hrw: do you think it would make more sense for me to upgrade to 13.04 then use your .deb for the patch or to manually patch it first
<ogra-cb> slangasek, i was actually taking a brief look at the plymouth issue and came up with something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357935/ ... not sure how accurate that is, my C is a bit rusty (it should avoid using console=none and an empty console=)
<hrw> orik: any way you like
<orik> I'm going to try to patch it first so I can say I learned something
<orik> rather than just taking all the scraps off the table :P
<ogra-cb> orik, alternatively send beer to hrw to make him upload the package to 13.04
<hrw> orik: package cgpt and kernel signing tools
<orik> get rid of that ugly start screen?
<hrw> ogra-cb: need to add /dev/mali stuff and number fix
<ogra-cb> that would be lovely
<ogra-cb> yeah
<hrw> orik: there are two options for 'ugly start screen'
<hrw> 1. flash developer firmware of chromium os
<ogra-cb> i dont find the start screen ugly though, i could live with it if i had not to start at it for 30sec every time i boot
<hrw> 2. flash u-boot instead of u-boot+vboot combo
<hrw> ogra-cb: no one told you about "ctrl-d" shortcut?
<ogra-cb> s/atart/stare/
<orik> I'll consider whoever does that a brave man
<ogra-cb> hrw, lol, nope
<hrw> ogra-cb: HAHA!!!!
<lilstevie> orik, why?
<hrw> ogra-cb: ctrl-u boots from SD
<ogra-cb> hrw, thx !!
<hrw> you made my day ;)
<ogra-cb> and you mine :)
<orik> hahahaha
 * hrw -> food etc
<ogra-cb> that was really annoying me, i tried things like esc indeed
<orik> lilstevie: this is my only working computer right now, and I'd hate to see someone brick their machine trying to flash a different bootloader onto it
<ogra-cb> but not any modifier key combos
<hrw> ogra-cb: read all posts by ojn on his google+ stream
<lilstevie> orik, the first 2MB of spi are ReadOnly, within that 2MB there is a fair bit of "brick recovery" stuff
<orik> I heard these samsung micro ssd's have pretty good throughput so booting off of them won't suck
<lilstevie> orik, by that I mean depending on whether you are trying to boot recovery mode or normal it loads a different u-boot from the SPI
<lilstevie> at least that is what we have discovered
 * ogra-cb waits for really small but really fast USB sticks to show up
<orik> O:
<ogra-cb> (USB 3.0 i mean)
<orik> you can't boot from 3.0
<orik> :'c
<ogra-cb> that should be on par with a sata disk
<ogra-cb> sure you can
<ogra-cb> your kernel cant live on usb
<ogra-cb> your rootfs can
<lilstevie> orik, by "you can't boot" you mean the kernel can't :p
<ogra-cb> and thats all that counts
<lilstevie> I am still really undecided about the chromebook
<orik> ogra-cb: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/11/a-ssd-in-your-pocket.html
<ogra-cb> its really awersome
<orik> lilstevie: whatcha mean?
<ogra-cb> i just with GLES would work fully
<ogra-cb> *wish
<lilstevie> orik, I mean, I don't know if I want one or not
<gildean> but you can create a ramdisk to preload the kernel first and then boot from that?
<orik> if I were you
<orik> I'd just
<orik> buy one from best buy or someplace with a
<orik> like
<orik> month long return policy
<orik> use it
<orik> if you don't like it
<orik> return it
<ogra-cb> orik, i wait for something about 1/10th of that size, but yeah
<lilstevie> orik, you are assuming I am in the states
<ogra-cb> something that doesnt stick out of the case so much
<orik> I am, I am :/
<orik> but if you grab them out of the states
<lilstevie> orik, I would have to import the chromebook
<orik> you get a fucked keyboard
<orik> rumors say you do
<orik> or uh
<ogra-cb> lilstevie, how about uk ?
<ogra-cb> i ordered mine there
<lilstevie> ogra-cb, tbh both the UK and US are as equally difficult to order from
<lilstevie> land downunder and all that crap
<lilstevie> :p
<ogra-cb> oh, yeah
<ogra-cb> dont you also need an upside down kbd layout ? :P
<lilstevie> :p
<orik> :P
<orik> hey can I just uh
<orik> update to 12.04
<orik> i mean 12.10
<orik> and then start messing with the Plymouth files
<ogra-cb> sure
<orik> before I even reboot
<orik> sudo nautilus and throw in new ones
<ogra-cb> well, mess with them at anty point you like
<orik> so I can use that easymode graphical interface
<ogra-cb> its just that the cb doesnt use an initrd so if you screw up you have to go back into cros and fix it from there
<ogra-cb> instead of having a chance to fix it from an initrd prompt
<orik> am I changing things in /etc/init/ or etc/init.d/
<lilstevie> well if nothing else comes out of my night, I am glad to finally have volume control :D
<ogra-cb> orik, /etc/init
<orik> alright, this will be take two of upgrading to 12.10
<orik> I wish there was a website that collected glmark2 benchmarks, so you could compare systems
<xranby> orik: have you tested phoronix?
<orik> do they have more than just news?
<orik> like, do they have a database going?
<orik> OH; it's a test suite...
<xranby> all their news is generated using http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<orik> very cool.
<orik> I'll run it after getting graphics drivers
<orik> I feel like running it now would be a bit to painful
<orik> can I upgrade to 12.10 and then to 13.04 without rebooting inbetween?
<xranby> orik: linaro is also working on something   for their validation runs https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-graphics-dashboard/+spec/linaro-graphics-dashboard-glmark2
<orik> can't wait
<orik> :D
<janimo> infinity, along with the kernel, we also need a firmware package for the nexus7. It's currently in the staging PPA, in case you prefer a review before it enters the NEW queue.
<janimo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/staging/?field.series_filter=raring
<janimo> ogra-cb, you may want to take a look if you're curious and have time
<janimo> infinity, it is separate as it needs to present the license agreement to the user before installing
<ogra_> janimo, looks fine to me, only FW for eth wlan chip for now ?
<ogra_> *the
<janimo> wlan and BT right?
<ogra_> well, there is other stuff we might want to add over time
<janimo> ogra-cb, the same we had in the patched PPA for 12.10
<ogra_> for a start its fine i guess
<janimo> sure, we can add more latee
<ogra_> right
<morphis> janimo: it's now finally decided that ubuntu can redistribute the firmware for wifi/bt for the nexus7?
<janimo> morphis, it can redistribute I think if it pops up the license agreement as seen in that ppa
<janimo> I would not say finally decided about anything involving binary blobs :(
<morphis> ok
<janimo> but current thinking is we're fine if we show the same text the .sh installers from google show
<morphis> janimo: ok, will take this for discussion over to webos-ports :)
<janimo> morphis, I honestly do not think Google or any of the partners would care at all if we or webos just distributed without any legalese, but at least Canonical needs to do this properly for image's sake if not else
<janimo> with all the GPL infringers putting out binary blobs it would be weird of them to start minding about license issues :)
<morphis> janimo: yes, but it's better to try to play well (as much as possible) to not cause any harm later
<janimo> s/harm/extra work/ I'd say
<morphis> janimo: yeah
<morphis> janimo: at least you only have to deal with the wifi/bt bits we need to use the graphic bits too ...
<ogra_> they are freely distributable
<janimo> morphis, we also ship the tegra drivers but those are not firmware
<ogra_> with aproper license
<morphis> ogra_: for the nexus7 they are
<ogra_> well, for tegra2 and tegra3
<morphis> ogra_: but over at webos-ports with the galaxy nexus we have a completely different situation :)
<janimo> morphis, the LICENSE agreement needs to be popped up only for the 5 or so binaries that can be downloaded from Google
<ogra_> PVR has a usable license as well
<ogra_> we ship PVR preinstalled on pandaboard images
<morphis> ogra_: you want to know the whole story?
<janimo> morphis, he does
<ogra_> surely
<ndec_> ogra_: PVR preinstalled, really?
<morphis> ogra_: ok, let me summarize: in openwebos the central rendering process is the LunaSysMgr; no X11 or something like this
<morphis> we are limited to a 3.0.x kernel
<morphis> recent PVR drivers like you ship with ubuntu for the pandoboard needs omapdrm
<morphis> 3.0.x does not have omapdrm
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> ndec_, yes,m since unity-2d was dropped
<morphis> furthermore it has different omap code used for android devices
<morphis> not what is in mainline ...
<ogra_> why are you limited to that ancient kernel ?
<ndec_> ogra_: hmm... i missed that. in which archives are you pushing the pvr package, then?
<morphis> ogra_: that is what google provides with Android
<ogra_> ah, crap, i thought all android would at least be at 3.1 already
<morphis> no
<janimo> where would the fun be then?
<morphis> nexus7/10 has already a 3.4 kernel
<morphis> :)
<janimo> morphis, nexus7 3.4 kernel?
<morphis> I heard something like this
<morphis> with the recent android update 3.4 afaik
<janimo> nexus10 maybe
<ogra_> we'Re still on 3.1
<morphis> s/3.4/4.2/
<janimo> that would be nice
<ogra_> a little ahead of time though
<janimo> the 4.2 OTA should come any hour now
<morphis> anyway, just merging in 3.1 causes too much merge conflicts to resolve :)
<janimo> https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/tegra/ this still only has 3.1
<morphis> so we're using directly android graphic drivers
<janimo> and this is the tree we work from
<ogra_> morphis, ouch, painful
<janimo> maybe the nexus10 being a completely different SoC is on 3.4
<morphis> with a approach called libhybris which allows you to use bionic-linked libs
<morphis> ogra_: yes, but it works ....
<morphis> just a compositing solution is missing
<ogra_> morphis, we had other PVR drivers n earlier releases in ubuntu, with a little digging you might be able to find something that works with 3.0
<morphis> ogra_: I searched already through the archive but didn't found something usable or working
<morphis> we're now on the way implementing some compositing mechanism on top of libhybris so more than one process is able to use acceleration ...
<morphis> ogra_: but if you have a direct reference to a pvr driver which does not need omapdrm I would be very happy :)
<ogra_> all before 12.04 shouldnt need it
<ogra_> but they need a huge set of kernel patches instead
<ogra_> for DSS
<morphis> hm
<ogra_> there is also the TI PPA
<morphis> yes, I know it
<morphis> that was one of the places I was looking at
<morphis> huge set of kernel patches should be problematic as well as they will not apply cleanly on an android kernel ...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> will surely need work, but somehow it appears cleaner than using libhybris for the whole graphics stack
<morphis> ogra_: but it depends on the effort you need to get this implemented
 * ogra_ isnt a big fan of cludge libs
<morphis> I love clean solutions as well but with a limited life time of devices and only less time to do some work in spare free time there is often no way around using workarounds like libhybris
<ogra_> well, both solutions require to write code
<ogra_> or at least adjust code
<morphis> yes
<ogra_> writing a compositor from scratch might be as much work as adjusting the patches
<morphis> ogra_: but are the pvr drivers not related to x11 only?
<morphis> as far as I remember for example the pvrctrl binary wasn't part of the later versions of the driver
<morphis> the init sequences was then directly implemented in the xorg driver
<ogra_> with omapdrm, yes
<morphis> ok
<morphis> but we would still missing the compositor, right?
<ogra_> it uses XRENDER so you get composite from X
<ogra_> or does webos not use X ?
<morphis> it does not
<morphis> thats one of the important problems
<morphis> on the legacy HP devices they had two or three framebuffers
<morphis> on the Galaxy Nexus we're limited to one
<ogra_> ah, yeah, thats dfifferent indeed
<ogra_> i wasnt aware webos doesnt use X
<morphis> ok
<morphis> ogra_: if you want to see some code: https://github.com/morphis/libhybris/commit/08057ebbef3f62d4ab370d2622fce52acc266b66
<cwayne> sfeole: im not sure, i dont think my panda board ever turned display off
<sfeole> cwayne: ahhh that would be a good test
<sfeole> cwayne: def something i can do today
<cwayne> sfeole: awesome
<sfeole> cwayne: on precise / quantal x86 the display does indeed turn off when rhythmbox is playing audio (radio / mp3)
<ogra_> mpte that the panda has issues with DPMS
<ogra_> *note
<cwayne> sfeole: so that's correct
<cwayne> perhaps this is a nexus bug then
<sfeole> cwayne and sfeole are speaking about bug# 1071213
<ogra_> (you might end up with a green screen on the panda and have to switch to console and back to get X back)
<cwayne> lol sfeole refers to himself in the third person
<sfeole> ;P
<orik> I ended up getting to 13.04, and I was logging in, but it couldn't launch Ubuntu Sesion
<orik> I realized I didn't install any other desktop or window managers to update the driver
<orik> so I get to start from the top again hahaha
<infinity> janimo: Ew.
<achiang> infinity: is that related to our nexus7 kernel? :)
<janimo> achiang, related to my person I think :)
<achiang> janimo: that i can't help with ;)
<janimo> infinity, really. I am open to suggestions, and if it is any consolation I did not enjoy making this packages more than you enjoy reviewing them :)
<infinity> janimo: That was specifically for the firmware with the license agreement.  I'm looking at both today, though.
<janimo> infinity, thanks. I tried using the minimum amount of debconf boilerplate
<janimo> I would not mind a bit if someone wrote a dh helper that picked up a debian/package.LICENSE.SHOW file and DTRT generating all debconf machinery
<ogra-cb> janimo, oh, you missed to add a skip option we can use during image build
<janimo> ogra-cb, ah indeed
<janimo> still is there no more obvious envvar than FLASH_KERNEL to suggest we are on a builder?
<ogra-cb> something should check for FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP
<infinity> Hrm?
<infinity> No.
<ogra-cb> well, thats definitely the most reliable one we have atm
<janimo> ogra-cb, or cannot the live builder silence all debconf somehow?
<ogra-cb> it defaults to noninteractive
<ogra-cb> on which your preinst would fail
<janimo> ah and the default is false here
<infinity> If you need to skip it, you preseed the agreement.
<ogra-cb> hmm, k
<infinity> No need for magic here, the magic already exists. :P
<janimo> infinity, but we still need a package change ?
<ogra-cb> yeah, but means livecd-rrotfs hackery
<ogra-cb> *rootfs
<janimo> ogra-cb, can you pont me to a similar one? (or day I say upload a fix to the ppa? ) :)
<infinity> That said, if we can't install this for users without them agreeing to said agreement, how does automating it in an image build end up in a sane state? :P
<infinity> janimo: No need for a packaging change, this is the whole point of debconf.
<ogra-cb> infinity, usb/creator will show the saem license
<janimo> infinity, hurray then
<ogra-cb> infinity, thats debconf thing is just for users installing the package standalone
<ogra-cb> *that
<slangasek> ogra-cb: well, I don't know about your plymouth patch yet, but I see that add_consoles_from_file() is clearly never used because it's broken and never terminates :P
<[mbm]> couldn't the kernel just use a hardcoded commandline, avoiding this whole console=none thing?
<slangasek> ogra-cb: hnngh, I keep reading other bits of the plymouth code for context and finding bugs; command_line_get_string_after_prefix also fails if you have a command line of 'bogus_console=foo console=none'
<slangasek> ogra-cb: can you clarify the intent of the patch?  I don't think it does what you want, but I'm not entirely sure what you want
<Lavvy> Is there any ubuntu openstack image for arm? Or any project for that now?
<Lavvy> Any kind responce please
<infinity> Lavvy: Define "openstack image".  Most of the openstack bits exist on ARM (except for the ones that can't, like the nova compute backends for Xen and KVM), but there's no specific image built including those packages by default.  Easily installed on ubuntu-server, however, just as with x86.
<orik> I'm about to try to patch my video driver; wish me luck
<ogra-cb> slangasek, well, avoidingthat plymoputh tries to open /dev/none if there is a console=none set and at the same time skipping to the next console= option if it is either "none" or unset
<slangasek> ogra-cb: ok... but why would we ever pass either console= or console=none?  What's the intended meaning of those commandline options (and what's interpreting it)?
<ogra-cb> ogra@chromebook:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<ogra-cb> cros_secure console= console=tty1 debug verbose root=/dev/mmcblk0p7 rootwait rw
<ogra-cb> ubuntu@nexus7-roccos:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<ogra-cb> tegra_wdt.heartbeat=30 tegraid=30.1.3.0.0 mem=1022M@2048M android.commchip=0 vmalloc=128M androidboot.serialno=015d2109ce281010 video=tegrafb no_console_suspend=1 console=none debug_uartport=hsport usbcore.old_scheme_first=1 lp0_vec=8192@0xbddf9000 tegra_fbmem=8195200@0xabe01000 core_edp_mv=0 audio_codec=rt5640 board_info=f41:a00:1:44:2 tegraboot=sdmmc gpt gpt_sector=14934015 androidboot.bootloader=3.34 root=/dev/mmcblk0p9 ro console=tty1 fb
<ogra-cb> con=rotate:1 quiet splash
<slangasek> that's not "why" :)
<ogra-cb> slangasek, the android bootloaders set such crap ... and it is hardcoded
<slangasek> ah
<ogra-cb> the nexus options *we* set start at root= for example
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so the only issue I see with your patch is a memory leak
<ogra-cb> should i have freed console ?
<ogra-cb> o see though that debian has 0.8.5 and i know that i read somewhere that console handling woudl eb better there
<infinity> Are interpreted languages making you soft? :)
<slangasek> yes, you want to free(console) and you don't need to set console=NULL
<infinity> Or, rather, garbage-collected languages.
<ogra-cb> lazy for sure :)
<slangasek> yeah, we should look at updating to the new version
<slangasek> not via Debian though, the packaging is disjoint
<slangasek> and a merge is hell
<ogra-cb> not sure it actually does what it shoudl (only using the very last console= it finds)
<slangasek> so we should look at pulling the new upstream version, and then worry about a packaging sync separately
<ogra-cb> but i have some hope it is at least slightly better
<slangasek> why should it use only the very last console=?  it should use *all* the options for console=
<slangasek> that's why specifying console= multiple times is supported
<ogra-cb> well, the last console= is what the userspace uses
<slangasek> what userspace?
<ogra-cb> at least if you use two of them
<ogra-cb> first console then does kernel output, once the kernel switches to userspace it also switched to the second defined console
<ogra-cb> at least thats how it works when i use swerial consoles for kernel messages and tty for userspace (initrd etc)
<slangasek> I'm entirely certain those are not the defined semantics
<slangasek> maybe the additional consoles are unavailable for driver reasons prior to initramfs
<slangasek> but the intended meaning is surely not "use this one for kernel and that one for userspace"
<infinity> The intended meaning is "use all of the ones that you can get at".
<ogra-cb> well, if only one is set it will be used alll the way, if i define two there is a switch after the kernel hands over to init
<infinity> Which ends up looking a lot like "use the serial one until you have a framebuffer, then use both".
<ogra-cb> i actually never tried with three
<ogra-cb> in any case it gains us nothing if there are two options to use the first one due to that handover
<ogra-cb> no userspace, no plymouth
<infinity> Well, unless I specify them in reverse order from what you expected. ;)
<LisaNori> Now that the nexus 7 can have a SIM, is there any chance of getting a nexus 7 Linux working over cellular?
<ogra-cb> LisaNori, it might work out of the box, depending on the modem thats used
<ogra-cb> infinity, how would i do that ?
<infinity> ogra-cb: I'm just saying that I could specify console= more than once, and the last one could be serial.
<ogra-cb> the kernel will still use the first one for kernel messages
<infinity> ogra-cb: Since I'm assuming this patch is generic, not nexus-specific or something.
<ogra-cb> oh, sure
<LisaNori> ogra-cb, nice thought, but I think you'd have to be able to program the cell chip, at least with APN information.
<ogra-cb> still i dont want to use the first one at all if there is nore than one defined
<ogra-cb> LisaNori, well, all 3G capable machines i own all worked out of the box after inserting a SIM and picking my provider in network-manager
<ogra-cb> but i might just be lucky that my modems are known already
<marvin24_> ogra-cb: srwarren just noted that l4t r16r2 is released
<ogra-cb> yay
<infinity> marvin24_: With all the silly linking issues fixed?  *hopeful look*
 * ogra-cb is pretty sure these are fixed, they were quite embarrased by that bug
<LisaNori> hmm. interesting.  I'm thinking I'll have to grab a "nexus 7 mobile" and try it.  I really want a small mobile tablet linux and cell data capability.  :)
<marvin24_> driver date is from nov 20th
<marvin24_> but I'm on 3.7rc4 now, so can't test
<marvin24_> and I'm too lazy to reboot ;-)
<ogra-cb> i'll take care and update the packages accordingly
 * ogra-cb vanishes into the evening again
<[mbm]> ogra-cb: why take the options from the bootloader if they're so mangled? seems like it'd be easier to have the kernel ignore them and just use another string
<[mbm]> most of the embedded kernels have a force option for doing jist that
<slangasek> [mbm]: the kernel is already handling them fine, it's plymouth that's failing to handle them correctly
<[mbm]> slangasek: I suppose, just that the whole console=none console=.;. is kind of broken
<slangasek> yes, it's a goofy thing for the bootloader to be setting; but it should still be handled correctly when it happens, and not handling it correctly is a bug in plymouth
<doko> \o/  http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-cvs/2012-11/msg00455.html  \o/
<ubot2> gcc.gnu.org bug 2012 in c "ICE when compiling the current cvs gcc as cross-compiler to mingw32" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<doko> wrong channel ...
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-15
<wookey> doko: is that the multiarch patch finally in upstream?
<doko> wookey, just x86
<wookey> hmm, it's arch-specific?
<doko> sure
<wookey> doko: gcc-4.7 needs http://gcc.gnu.org/viewcvs?view=revision&revision=192504 in order to build gcrypt. It's not in 4.7.2-4 where the patch is taken from a few days earlier
<wookey> Do you want to update the aarch64 patch generally (I expect there are other ICE fixes)
<wookey> Or shall I file a bug with just that fix in a patch?
<doko> wookey, please check raring-proposed
<wookey> ah right
<doko> and yes, I think I'll just use the linaro branch for debian too
<wookey> I think that makes sense at this stage
<doko> makes my life easier
<wookey> probably makes everyone's life easier
<wookey> doko: OK. yes fix is in 4.7.2-5ubuntu7 from raring-proposed
<wookey> I'll file a debian bug to track it until it's fixed there
<doko> cool. please could could you prepare aarch64 cross packages for raring based on hrw's armhf cross packages?
<doko> nahh
<wookey> yes. I should do that. But I want to build a toolchain for Debian first so we at least have something there before I get called off 'distro work'
<wookey> I think hrw plans to upload an arm64-cross-toolchain-base before he escapes at the end of the month so we should get an automagic build in raring
<doko_> wookey, now changed in the vcs
<Guest94180> oh yes
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<ruslan_> hello! Can anybody help me with Lucid 10.04 LTS for freescale?
<hrw> ruslan_: can you elaborate?
<hrw> chromebook works fine as mobile terminal - waiting at car service while they change tires in my car
<xranby> ruslan_: which board are you using? the babbage, the quickstart ?
<ruslan_> quickstart
<xranby> ruslan_: do you have 10.04 running?
<ruslan_> yes
<xranby> is it working?
<ruslan_> yes
<xranby> ok, can you specify what you need help with?
<ruslan_> I needed to get working USB-serial and 3G USB-modem, I downloaded git kernel version from freescale  and added such support, but..
<xranby> ruslan_: USB serial is most likely already included
<xranby> ruslan_: 3G USB-modem can be tricky because if you update the kernel then you will loose GPU hardware acceleration
<xranby> ruslan_: freescale have not been able to release the sourcecode for the GPU driver
<xranby> ruslan_: the GPU is an araneo created originally by BitBoys and AMD
<ruslan_> I downloaded kernel source from FREESCALE GIt
<xranby> ruslan_: so Freescale themself do not own the sourcecode for the GPU
<xranby> and thus it is not included in the Freescale git
<xranby> and this servely limits out ability to update the kernel for the board
<ruslan_> but graphics works well and demo videos too. I used the simular to existed kernel version 2.6.35.3, so existed version was 2.6.35.3-xxxx
<xranby> ruslan_: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/medfield-krait-smartphone-mobile-soc,3117-7.html
<orik> do you guys know of anything better than Gnash for Flash support on Arm?
<xranby> ruslan_: is your 3G USB-modem supported by this 2.6.35.3 kernel?
<xranby> orik: no,    you may experiment by switching renderer in gnash
<orik> interesting... okay :)
<hrw> ruslan_: so check does kernel see your modem first
<orik> xranby: I thought this might also work as a solution :P http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-run-chromeos-in-ubuntu
<hrw> orik: you can do same with arm one
<hrw> orik: or similar at least
<orik> I really wouldn't mind if someone brought Aura out of the sandbox
<orik> It grew on me fast
<ruslan_> I tryed several models: huavei e1550, huawei e620 and Simcom2516E, all of them are defined by the system and they are in the list of ttyUSB devices, so NetworkManager suggests to me edit connection. I created it, tryed to connect, but network manager drops the connection with message:"You disconnected from GSM network"''
<orik> ruslan_: What device do you have?
<hrw> I do not have experience with usb modems other then cellphones (which just works)
<ruslan_> All mentioned above, but it had better to get work with Simcom 2615e
<orik> would uh; sacrificing graphical support in order to gain networking be an option?
<orik> :P
<ruslan_> no I need to work graphics too
<ruslan_> I don't know how to let any usb modem to establish the connection to the network
<xranby> ruslan_: have you specified your providers APN?
<ruslan_> yes
<ruslan_> APN, username,password too
<ruslan_> NM-applet drops the connection immediately when i try to connect
<xranby> ruslan_: you may try use http://www.sakis3g.org/     to help setup the modem
<orik_> oh man
<orik_> xranby I had just found that
<orik_> from archbang forums xD
<ruslan_> I visited there, but it is not clear how to use it
<xranby> its a one file script
<orik_> http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_installation; http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_UI
<orik_> do you feel comfortable around the command line?
<ruslan_> orik_, ok
<ruslan_> ok, orik_, I do
<orik_> ahh okay
<orik_> so basically, just plug in the modem
<orik_> run the script
<orik_> wait for it to figure things out and ask you things
<orik_> if that doesnt work we can try troubleshooting with Sakis3g
<ruslan_> orik_,what version of the script is suitable for armv7?
<orik_> either All architects - Binary free version or All architects - Binary free version's source
<xranby> ruslan_: you can use the armv4t & armv5t version   its compatible with the 10.04 LTS system armel
<orik_> but you should really ask xranby or someone else about building on your arm device; sometime's I've had trouble building arm packages on my pi-
<orik_> disregard; use armv4t/5t
<orik_> p.s. if it segfaults you might need Usb-ModemSwitch
<ruslan_> i have usb-modeswitch. I downloaded version for arm4, unpacked pacckage  and run, but nothing happend
<orik_> how long has it been since you ran?
<orik_> did you chmod it?
<ruslan_> i forgot about interractive option)
<orik_> anything?
<ruslan_> i get failed to coonect message
<orik_> ._.
<ruslan_> does sakis3g use wvdial?
<ruslan_> i even don't know what to do, all modems are defined by sakis3g but noone can connect to the network, i always get message that "failed to connect"
<orik> netsplit :/
<ruslan_> if sakis3g uses wvdial the reason is clear
<ruslan_> there is such command "netsplit :/"
<ruslan_> there is no such command "netsplit :/"
<orik> Hahahaha
<orik> you cheer me up ruslan
<orik> I disconnected for a moment
<orik> is what I meant to say
<ruslan_> ubuntu terminal dives me such info
<orik> hrw: is this what I'm supposed to do with your with your tarball? http://www.x.org/wiki/CompileXserverManually
<hrw> orik: use https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/my-own-packages ppa
<orik> It relies on 1.13.0
<orik> can I update to that without bricking my system? :P
<hrw> orik: as long as you have raring it will work
<orik> hrw: Okay, so last night I installed ubuntu three times. The first time I got the Plymouth issue didn't know what to do with it
<orik> the second time I got to 12.10 but I couldnt launch unity and had yet to install another interface
<orik> if I just like, install openbox-session or something
<orik> then get to 13.04, then apply the patch
<orik> that should all work I hope ;_;
<hrw> orik: do you read what is written on that channel in last days?
<hrw> orik: ogra already gave solution for plymouth
<hrw> and I do not care about unity - I use xfce
<orik> yeah I ended up fixing plymouth
<orik> I don't care too much for unity either; I like Openbox and tint2
<orik> okay, I think I can make this happen
<orik> I think I asked this yesterday, but I'll ask again. What's the best way to get from 12.04 to 13.04?
<hrw> orik: scroll -24h and read
<ruslan_> orik, may the problem be connected with networkmanager/modemmanager or policykit for them?
<orik> O: I'm not too sure
<orik> hrw: I figured out how to change my sources from precise to raring; silly me. Thank's for your help.
<hrw> ogra_: armsoc uploaded into raring
<ogra-cb_> yay, thanks
<ogra-cb_> hrw, how anout a kernel, do we know where the source is ?
<ogra-cb_> *about
<hrw> ogra-cb_: sure
<ogra-cb_> so someone should package it i guess
<hrw> http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromiumos/third_party/kernel.git;a=summary iirc
<hrw> ogra-cb_: I heard that you already did that
<ogra-cb_> lol
<ogra-cb_> liars
<ogra-cb_> dont belive them
<ogra-cb_> once i understood the bootloader i will probably do it
<suihkulokki> s/package it/mainline it/ :P
<ogra-cb_> nah, i dont touch kwernel code apart from rolling packages
<ogra-cb_> thats up to someone else
<hrw> ogra-cb_: you need vboot stuff: http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromiumos/platform/vboot_reference.git;a=summary
<ogra-cb_> right, still i want to dig into the bootloasder and fully understand how to replace it etc
<ogra-cb_> so we could possibly have ubuntu images ;)
<ogra-cb_> plain ones
<hrw> ;)
<orik> some days I just wish everyone would use bios
<ogra-cb_> eek
 * ogra-cb_ is so happy we are not boud to such crap on arm
<hrw> orik: and we will have to wait 10s on each boot?
<ogra-cb_> heh, if only
<ogra-cb_> often it is so much more
<hrw> when I got rid of Award bios on alix.1c in favour of coreboot it booted to getty in shorter time then bios itself took
<ogra-cb_> hehe, yeah
<hrw> and this was not optimal build as I had coreboot->seabios->grub->linux
 * ogra-cb_ wouldnt mind having grub on arm thouhg
<ogra-cb_> but a BIOS ?!? nah, please dont
<hrw> on my desktop it is sick. bios -> sata controller rom finding devices -> grub
<orik> I've always sorta lived in uh
<hrw> and I disabled one controller
<orik> tech poverty
<orik> but uh; Bios seems, to me at least
<orik> better than UEFI
<hrw> orik: you can get arm board boot in 1-2s
<orik> coreboot sounds interesting though
<hrw> orik: from power on to getty or gdm
<orik> O:
<hrw> there are tricks for it ;)
<ogra-cb_> well, i would say 5 sec for gdm/lightdm
<ogra-cb_> bringing up X has some penalty
<ogra-cb_> anyway, back to other stuff
<orik> So I swapped all mentions of precise with raring; and now I'm dist-upgrading... if I run your .deb before I reboot, can I skip the whole "Unity 3D is not supported" thing?
<ruslan_> Is anybody here who can help with modem or somebody who knows anybody which can help?
<ogra-cb_> hrw, so looking at the ram consumption on my chromebook after 1.5 days uptime, i see the irqbalance daemon eat 25% of my ram, do you see the same ?
<kulve> ruslan_: generelly is better to ask the actual question instead of something vague
<hrw> ogra-cb_: I do not run irqbalance
<ogra-cb_> i wonder if we miss kernel features here
<ogra-cb_> hrw, well, ubuntu does by default
<hrw> ogra-cb_: I started with linaro-alip image so I do not have many of 'ubuntu has it' probably
<hrw> ogra-cb_: I have ubuntu-minimal installed but rather no other ubuntu-*
<ogra-cb_> ah, it is in -standard
<ogra-cb_> an i think it is used by default on all ubuntu SMP installs
<ogra-cb_> k, setting ONESHOT=1 will not keep it running after it balanced the IRQ allocation once
<ogra-cb_> way better
<ogra-cb_> heh, seems we're not the only ones with BT issues on the nexus
<ogra-cb_> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39633
<ruslan_> The problem is: i have running tis device on this distro. According to my project i have to let work on it 3g modem, that doesn't suppoty by stock kerenl. I recompiled the kernel to support it. And now I see the devices as modems in my system, but networkmanager, doesn't establish connection when i create it: NM-applet fails with the mistake:"failed to connect to GSM network"
<ruslan_> may be anybody knows where i can get the distro that fully makes device Freescale iMx53 Quick Start Board workable
<orik> so I managed to log into 13.04,
<ruslan_> standard distro is not a good idea
<orik> and I have no desktop or window manager O:
<orik> can't open a terminal so I gotta mount /dev/mmcblk0 from chrome and fix that
<ruslan_> no, my company develops software not suitable for android, linux only
<ruslan_> chrome os is not suitable
<ogra_> orik, ctrl-alt+t
<ogra_> that will open a terminal
<ogra_> orik, did you see my last comment ?
<ogra_> <ogra_> orik, ctrl-alt+t
<ogra_> <ogra_> that will open a terminal
<ogra_> no need to go back to cros
<orik> even without gnome or anything?
<ogra_> well, unity and compiz are running even though teher is nothing displayed
<orik> all I get is a mouse and then the top right is connected to wifi
<ogra_> so your key combo will still be respected
<orik> I hope they are
<orik> okay, let me swap back into ubuntu
<ogra_> your GLES setup doesnt seem to work at all though, thats why you only get the desktop
<orik> I was getting lots of uh
<orik> cannot find locals
<orik> durring the upgrade to 13.04
<ogra_> fix that ;)
<ogra_>  /etc/default/locale has the defaults ... set it there and then run locale-gen for the respective locale
<orik> just got out of ubuntu
<orik> so, crlt-alt-t
<orik> did nothing
<orik> I also noticed that the animation for Wifi Connected has no transpancy or blur,
<orik> and when mashing buttons I pressed crlt-alt-f2 or something that got me into a terminal
<orik> nautilus is also went poof from upgrading to 13.04
<kulve> make_ext4fs seems to make my /home/username directory owned by root, is there a way to prevent that?
<ogra_> kulve, how would it do that if you dont run the app as root ?
<achiang> ssweeny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1070760 for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070760 in ubuntu-nexus7 "1st time running onboard with default theme is painfully slow" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ssweeny> achiang, ack
<kulve> ogra_: I did run it as root
<ogra_> well, don't then ;)
<kulve> hmm.. I thought I got errors when running as normal user, but I tried to reproduce and now it succeeds.. So thanks, I'll try to flash that :)
<kulve> no, I just made a mistake now. Ofc it will fail when not run as root as there are directories in a rootfs that are not readable by the normal user
<kulve> so it must be run as root
<kulve> I am creating an image of a full blown rootfs directory
<shPikachu> hi ppl.i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 image using the quickstart guide in omappedia
<shPikachu> http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Pre-built_Binaries_Guide
<shPikachu> to my pandaboard ES.it seems to boot, but there is no image on the DVI-D port
<shPikachu> in the serial console i got OK  Starting kernel ...  Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<shPikachu> i accidentally pressed print scr key , and when i checked the SD there was print screen of ubuntu installation. So i guess the problem is my display. Im using the dvi-d port
<shPikachu> btw. im using a pandaboard
<ogra-cb_> did you try the other port yet ?
<shPikachu> i dont have any device that uses hdmi
<shPikachu> my monitor is just dvi-d
<ogra-cb_> doesnt matter
<ogra-cb_> try the other port
<shPikachu> ok
<shPikachu> it worked
<shPikachu> i feel stupid
<shPikachu> xD
<ogra-cb_> dvi is just a subset of hdmi, both ports function the same wrt graphics (hdmi just adds some lockdown capabilities and sound)
<shPikachu> thanks
<flightscope> davidm
<davidm> hello flightscope
<flightscope> PRIVMSG davidm Hello David
<davidm> nope that went public
 * infinity giggles.
<davidm> flightscope, you can't use private messages unless you join freenode (I think)
<davidm> infinity, is that correct?
<infinity> davidm: Depends on your own settings with nickserv.  If you're registered, you can opt to receive messages from unregistered users (though most don't)
<davidm> Ah OK was unsure
<flightscope> I am rusty on IRC.... its been a long time
<davidm> no problem it will come back fast
<flightscope> We are going to use VAR-SOM-OM44 that uses TI OMAP4460 it seems
<davidm> Nice
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-16
<shPikachu> hi ppl
<shPikachu> i want to install ubuntu 12.10 to a SD card for using it in my pandaboard
<shPikachu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<shPikachu> can i install it to a SD instead of a flash drive?
<shPikachu> i mean, usb drive
<TheMuso> shPikachu: So you want to install to a USB flash drive correct?
<shPikachu> no, to the same SD card where the image is
<shPikachu> its possible?
<infinity> It's not supported, though it's technically possible.
<TheMuso> Its much better to run from a USB connected rotery disk.
<infinity> Indeed.
<infinity> Much, much better.
<TheMuso> And IMO a notebook drive is sufficient, since USB disk transfer still requires some CPU, so you're going to max out and get the best possible transfers, but my understanding could be incorrect WRT USB and CPU usage.
<shPikachu> i cant to that in this project since its an embedded system
<shPikachu> :(
<shPikachu> i looked for a preinstalled 12.10
<shPikachu> but i didnt find it
<TheMuso> There isn't one.
<shPikachu> ow
<TheMuso> There is for 12.04 though IIRC.
<shPikachu> i tested that one but it doesnt have some graphics driver
<shPikachu> and i wasnt able to install it , though, because of "broken dependencies"
<shPikachu> the package is : PowerVR SGX540
<shPikachu> if anybody knows how to make the driver work in 12.04 ill be thankful
<TheMuso> I think 12.10 has the prv-omap4 package, which is what you want. You don't need to use any panda/TI PPAs, again IIRC>
<shPikachu> whats IIRC i dont know
<shPikachu> :)
<lilstevie> if I recall correctly
<shPikachu> TheMuso : how would you install 12.10 for arm into a SD card?
<TheMuso> shPikachu: I wouldn't.
<shPikachu> :(
<shPikachu> heh
<shPikachu> ok thanks for your help
<TheMuso> shPikachu: You could run a netboot image.
<TheMuso> shPikachu: That would use a text-mode debian-installer to boot and install voer the network, and would thenwhipe and install your system to the Sd card that way.
<shPikachu> ill check for that then
<shPikachu> thank you
<shPikachu> :)
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> No problem.
<dholbach> good morning
<[mbm]> not yet.
<evilmoo> hello
<evilmoo> what would it take to rebuild ubuntu to support ARMv5?
<xranby> evilmoo: the quickest way is to install debian
<suihkulokki> evilmoo: you could just install debian and save the effort
 * suihkulokki notices some echoes in the chamber
<infinity> evilmoo: Also, you might want to try Debian.
<evilmoo> if I didn't want to go the debian route, how would I do it?
<xranby> evilmoo:it takes 20+ armv5 machines running 24h/7 for at least 2 months to get anywhere near a rebuild of ubuntu
<infinity> evilmoo: If you really, really, really wanted to fork Ubuntu for armv5, I can let you in on a little secret, that all of main for quantal/armel was rebuilt for v5t.
<infinity> evilmoo: So, that would be a good starting point.
<evilmoo> infinity: that's a good secret to know. thank you
<xranby> infinity: really! thats great news :)
<infinity> evilmoo: That said, we're dropping armel entirely in raring as we speak, so going forward, we'll only support armhf.
<xranby> infinity: i thought armel was about to get dropped
<infinity> xranby: It was.  Note that I said "in quantal". :P
<infinity> quantal/armel/main is pure v5t.
<infinity> Which one could use to bootstrap something else, I suppose.
<infinity> But yeah, going forward, we're only doing armhf (which is v7-only) and, of course, arm64.
<lilstevie> I'm looking forward to arm64
<infinity> Me too.
<infinity> I'm looking forward to wiping the slate clean.
<lilstevie> hopefully the inconsistencies will clean slate
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> same reason
<lilstevie> er
<lilstevie> s/will clean/will disappear with a clean/
<infinity> And, with any luck, Arnd ruling with an iron fist and refusing to let people splinter platform support.
<evilmoo> just as long as we don't get all new shiny inconsistencies
<lilstevie> infinity, yeah, I saw that document recently, certainly will be a welcomed change
<lilstevie> infinity, my biggest concern is the next step with device trees
<infinity> lilstevie: There's a lot of pressure from various directions for $hardware_detection_method_of_the_day to work fairly well on armv8 server platforms, at least.  It's when someone decides we need 64-bit tablets and phones and starts diverging into sketchy places again that I'll worry.
<infinity> lilstevie: And, to be fair, that's always been an issue in x86-land too, except for the part where 99.9% of the x86 kit we care about it desktops/laptops/servers, and most people compltely ignore x86 embedded that lacks standard BIOS/ACPI/etc.
<infinity> s/about it/about is/
<lilstevie> infinity, yeah, it is more with UEFI pushing ACPI and everyone else pushing FDT
<lilstevie> infinity, this is true, I myself am guilty of forgetting about x86 embedded
<infinity> lilstevie: ACPI and FDT can coexist quite happily, even in the kernel.
<lilstevie> infinity, that is good to know
<infinity> But yeah.  Never will there be a perfect compile-once-detect-everywhere solution, so long as people like to do crazy things.
<infinity> The hope is that, like in the x86 world, the 99% follow some sane standards, and the 1% that don't are happy not being able to run general-purpose OSes.
<infinity> (There's plenty of embedded x86 kit that runs Linux, but you'd never be able to boot a generic distro kernel on it)
<lilstevie> I've never really even heard of them
<infinity> You're a lucky man. ;)
<lilstevie> the only embedded x86 that comes to mind is medfield cellphones
<infinity> But hey, they still sell i386s in volume.
<infinity> And they're VERY low power now. :P
<lilstevie> heh
<infinity> And by i386, I mean 80386, not the arch.
<lilstevie> I figured
<infinity> I should probably sleep some day.
<lilstevie> nah
<lilstevie> sleep is for the weak :p
<suihkulokki> I don't remember i386 being currently sold, but Vortex86 which is i486 compatible is still being sold at least
<lilstevie> My biggest hope though is for arm64 is better performance, kernel compiles are down to about 20min on my tegra3, would love  to see just a bit faster
<hrw> suihkulokki: vortex... please...
<hrw> suihkulokki: I have vortex86sx somewhere... and you had to remind me that ;(
<lilstevie> lol
<hrw> linux needs fpu emulator compiled in to boot
<suihkulokki> hrw: yes I have to remind people about that when someone complains arm is bad ;)
<hrw> vortex86sx is not even debian compatible (req own kernel)
<wookey> some shoniy arm64 status: http://people.linaro.org/~wookey/buildd/quantal-arm64/sbuild-ma/status-bootstrap.html
<wookey> there is some stuff that 'worked for me' so I need to check what's up, but it's a reasonable summary of current status
<achiang> ogra-cb: janimo: mfisch: cwayne: ssweeny: will you be able to attend the nexus7 meeting in 12 minutes?
<ssweeny> achiang, yes
<janimo> achiang, I am there
<cwayne> achiang: its irc right?
<achiang> yep, #ubuntu-meeting
<janimo> cwayne, #ubuntu-meeting
<cwayne> thanks, im in
<ogra_> indeed
<achiang> cool, be prepared to give a 1-line summary of what you are working on when i call on you. :)
<brendand> achiang, what's the line on bug reports which have nothing to do with the nexus 7 but are filed in that project?
<cwayne> brendand: we link them to an upstream
<cwayne> if its seen on nexus7, then it has something to do with nexus 7
<brendand> cwayne, !
<cwayne> brendand: ?
<brendand> cwayne, so for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/421660
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 421660 in ubuntu-nexus7 "gksu's and gksudo's modal password prompt prevents OnBoard's virtual keyboard input, causing accessibility issues" [High,Confirmed]
<brendand> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1077743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077743 in ubuntu-nexus7 "gnome-screenshot isn't run via hotkey when menus open" [Low,Confirmed]
<cwayne> brendand: think of this as sort of a '100 papercuts' type of project.  these bugs affect the image on nexus7, and were logged there, so they stay at least linked to the n7
<brendand> cwayne, that's only going to be sustainable if there doesn't get to be a lot of these
<cwayne> brendand: with them affecting n7, it gives us more leverage to go to the upstreams and say 'hey, why hasn't this bug been looked at it 2 years?'
<brendand> cwayne, why wouldn't you do the same thing in the absence of the nexus7?
<brendand> they affect *everything*
<cwayne> because im not trolling around upstream bugs finding ones that havent been touched in 2 years
<dholbach> maybe autologin/multi-user should be added to the FAQ
<cwayne> dholbach: +1, ill take an action to add it
<dholbach> sweet :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> you guys are awesome!
<Snark> my toshiba AC100 is showing signs of weakness (hinges...), so I'm looking around for replacement -- on which devices is it easy to use ubuntu?
<ogra-cb> chromebook :)
<Snark> (I'm thinking about things like the samsung nexus 10, asus transformers...)
<ogra-cb> though its only partitally there yet
<ogra-cb> and indeed the nexus7
<Snark> 16Go is a little short, but if there's an SD port, it's good
<tassadar__> there is 32gb version of nexus 7 now
<dholbach> achiang, the pinning bits are on the wiki now - I'll just double check if they should also live somewhere else
<mfisch> thanks dholbach
<mfisch> achiang: can we get someone working on the rotation issues?
<Snark> tassadar__, 7inch is a bit too small... I'll be mostly reading on that device
<achiang> update on stuck button bug - http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2012-November/034449.html
<achiang> dholbach: awesome!
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day and clean up this place - I'll have guests over in a bit
<dholbach> have a great weekend :)
<achiang> mfisch: alright, let's work on that this in a bit.
<mfisch> dholbach: I hope your spinning some beats for them
<dholbach> mfisch, cooking :)
<dholbach> so, got go go :)
<dholbach> see you
<mfisch> bye
<ogra-cb> ciao dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
 * ogra-cb will be in berlin tomorrow, but as usual likely not manage to visit you 
<ogra-cb> bah, to slow :P
 * mfisch introduced a friend to Berliner Weisse last weekend, he was amazed
<ogra-cb> hehe, yeah, its lovely
<ogra-cb> though rather something for hot summer evenings
<mfisch> wikipedia says uncommon these days in berlin?
<ogra-cb> dunno, i rarely drink in berlin :) dholback or doko would know
<ogra-cb> i still like it at times, but i'm no "berliner"
<mfisch> since the US has no "style" of beer that's been brewed for 1000 years and no Reinheitsgebot we can drink almost anything
<achiang> ich bin ein berliner
<Snark> achiang, s/berliner/Berliner/ if I don't err
<vanhoof> mfisch: we do have Mickeys my man!
<mfisch> achiang had a 40 party once
<mfisch> the challenge is the last 1/3 of the bottle, when it's all warm
<cwayne> mfisch: not if you do it fast enough
<achiang> relevant: http://www.40cozy.com/
<vanhoof> achiang: edward 40 hands?
<vanhoof> ;)
<sfeole> cwayne: taking a look at this FAQ i'm going to start from the top and work my way down
<sfeole> cwayne: transfer the items into AU
<sfeole> theres only a handful of questions on AU that are tagged with nexus7, none of them appear to be duplicates of whats on the FAQ. for the most part, I have not finished going through all the questions yet
<Snark> the latest ARM-based chromebook looks like (1) it isn't out (2) it is only 16Go (3) it doesn't have an SD port
<cwayne> sfeole: make sure you're answering them at the same time
<tassadar__> Snark: yeah, use them clouds :)
<sfeole> cwayne: ack
<tassadar__> Snark: what about the price, is it known yet?
<Snark> tassadar__, eh, no cloud for me!
<Snark> I want my documents right here in my hand
<Snark> since there are quite a few places where I go and don't have much in the way of connection
<tassadar__> not for me either, besides, using cloud with 150mb FUP, which is pretty much standard in our country, is kinda unreal
<ssweeny> achiang, i've confirmed that the onboard snapshot builds for us and startup with ambiance theme is ~6s
<ssweeny> achiang, i'll upload momentarily
<cwayne> ssweeny: \o/ nice!
 * infinity read that as "it takes 6s to start onboard", and hopes he misinterpreted.
<ssweeny> infinity, before this it was 30s
<infinity> Kay.  That doesn't make 6s good. ;)
<ssweeny> that's only first startup from cold boot
<ssweeny> subsequent appearances are < 1s
<ssweeny> still not perfect, but much improved
<ssweeny> hopefully when they release it'll be even faster
<achiang> infinity: it's slow  w/ a certain theme (Ambience). the theme we actually use by default (blackboard) starts in < 1s
<ogra_> iirc it took more than 6sec for me with ambience
<ogra_> and the bad thing is that it draws the window long before any content
<ogra_> Snark, i ordered my chrtomebook from amazon.uk two weeks ago ... no issues with shipping to germany (you have to live with the strange UK kbd indeed)
<ogra_> Snark, my chromebook has an SDHC reader, USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports
<ogra_> and indeed dual core A-15 and 2G of ram
<ogra_> so adding storage is really no prob
<ogra_> and with usb 3.0 you can even have it at close to SATA speed
<ogra_> infinity, we should kick out the pandas and just buy 10 chromebooks
<ogra_> (and 10 USB 3.0 disks)
<ogra_> they even come with builtin UPS !
<infinity> ogra_: Heh.  Please don't suggest it where anyone can take you seriously. :P
<ogra_> heh
<Snark> ogra_, well, I'd rather have an azerty keyboard
<ogra_> crazy french
<ogra_> :)
<Snark> well, french does have quite a few more accents than german, so having them handy is quite a must
<Snark> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/sage-devel/bdWVm4Pt0vc
<Snark> ^^^ apparently it's possible to fry an asus transformer...
<Snark> I'm pretty annoyed by the concept of a computer getting dead because it has too much work... since I'm quite used to giving too much work to my computers
<mfisch> xnox: ping
<xnox> mfisch: hola =)
<mfisch> xnox: achiang says you've updated smem in raring?  did you include smemcap?
<xnox> mfisch: hmm?
<xnox> mfisch: smem? don't think so.... id di upload android-tools-fsutils with many utilities in it.
<mfisch> xnox: okay, nevermind then
<achiang> xnox: i thought you packaged a new version of smem?
<achiang> xnox: or was that hrw?
<achiang> oopsie, janimo
<achiang> :)
<xnox> mfisch: but to answer your question: package smem has: smem & smemcap
<xnox> no worries =)
<mfisch> great
<mfisch> thanks
<tassadar__> ogra_: Is there some reason why there is "/dev/mmcblk0p9" hardcoded in nexus' tarball-installer, instead of using kernel "root" parameter?
<janimo> mfisch, yes smemcap is there
<janimo> that was the main reason for the new upload
<achiang> woo hoo, who can test this today? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.depth-texture-detection-support/+merge/134729
<diwic> if I have this in debian/rules "ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH), armel)" i should remove the entire section, because armel is dropped. Correct?
<infinity> diwic: If it's an Ubuntu-only package, sure.  If you ever intend to also have it in Debian, you might want to keep it.
<diwic> infinity, ack
<Snark> ogra_, http://ograblog.wordpress.com/ <- you didn't blog since long... what about that recent chromebook and ubuntu?
<tassadar__> yaaay, nabootovano z flashky, tak po hodine
<tassadar__> and this is the wrong channel
<tassadar__> sorry
 * Snark was trying to parse that ;-)
<infinity> Snark: Something about booting from a flash drive.
<infinity> My Czech is weak.
<tassadar__> I've just tried booting ubuntu on N7 from flash drive, if you really want to know :)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-17
<Snark> ogra_, will you blog about your arm chromebook? And is it easy to run ubuntu on it? [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM doesn't seem to mention it]
<ogra-cb_> well, i currently just use the chrubuntu insteructions to get to ubuntu and then upgraded to raring, nothing special done yet, but yes i will blog, more bout the nexus though
<ogra-cb_> Snark, if you want blogposts about chromebooks, hrw is your man (and ojn on g+)
<Snark> the nexus 10 doesn't look bad, but 16Go is too small and 32Go is too pricy
<Snark> ogra-cb_, links?
<ogra-cb_> well, i meant the nexus7
<ogra-cb_> there are no current plans for the 10
<Snark> ah, 7'' is too small for my taste -- I mostly read on that device!
<Snark> s/I mostly read/I would mostly read/
 * ogra-cb_ too and its awesome with its 300ppi display
<Snark> (I mostly read on the AC100 which I do have)
<ogra-cb_> graphically the nexus is far advanced over the chromebook, cpu wise the chromebook is stronger
<ogra-cb_> anyway, i need to hit the road, will be back online in the evening i suppose
<Snark> ok, thanks
<Snark> the fact that the chomebook has a keyboard is interesting too... but a tablet with a bluetooth keyboard can be interesting too
<lilstevie> ogra-cb_, hmm I thought the Nexus 10 and the Chromebook were both meant to be Exynos 5250
<marvin24_> any decision if 13.04 will have a multi-soc kernel?
<hrw> Snark: http://gplus.to/hrw and http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/
<lskoder> Hi everybody, i would like install gnu\linux to my tablet, but i'm not very expert about this toys, so somebody can explain me which kind of problems there are to install a arm linux to a tablet?
<Snark> hrw, thanks!
<Snark> hrw, if that thing has an SD port, it could work like the AC100: the system and /home on the internal storage and the documents in an always-in SD-card that would probably be quite neat
<hrw> Snark: it has sd port but half of sd card sticks out
<Snark> hrw, a full half? For the AC100 about 5mm do
<hrw> for chromebook ~half
<Snark> that's probably too much to leave it always inside :-/
<Snark> does there exist a 32Go version?
<hrw> no ;(
<hrw> I am thinking of something like https://www.modmypi.com/shop/raspberry-pi-micro-sd-card-adaptor
<Snark> you're thinking about a hardware mod :-/
<hrw> no
<hrw> its microsd -> sd adapter which should fit in case
<hrw> other option is microsd -> usb adapter which will not stick out too much
<robclark> is there a way to install armel gcc/libc/etc in parallel w/ armhf versions on 12.10?  I need to be able to build some stuff that links against android libdl and blob libs, and at the moment gcc is unhappy about linking armhf bits with non-hardfloat libs..
<hrw> robclark: nope ;(
 * hrw -> out
<robclark> :-(
<robclark> this will be inconvenient..
<RaYmAn> I would imagine it's theoretically possible to make an intermediary armhflib that calls armel libs using assembly
<infinity> robclark: apt-get install gcc-multilib
<infinity> robclark: Then gcc -float-abi=softfp
<Snark> eh, I have a microSD -> SD adaptater already... got it with my phone
<robclark> infinity, ok, that is getting me closer..  still hitting some assert in the newer toolchain (compared to 11.10).. http://www.hastebin.com/lewurakuva.lua
<robclark> maybe I'll just have to build in a chroot..
<infinity> robclark: If that was meant to be a paste, it wasn't. :)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-18
<VarmVaffel> my embedded linux computer kernel crashes every time I insert a USB 3G modem
<VarmVaffel> I've tried with 5 different 3G modems
<VarmVaffel> all with the same result
<VarmVaffel> other USB devices seem to work properly
<VarmVaffel> anyone got any experience with this?
<RaYmAn> no dmesg log or similar?
<VarmVaffel> no, the crash is instantaniously
<VarmVaffel> I've tried adding a few printk's in the USB moddule, but I cannot seem to get it early enough to print something out
<VarmVaffel> before it crashes
<VarmVaffel> I couldn't even light a LED on the board
<VarmVaffel> you would think then it could be something like an overcurrent on the USB port or something, but it doesn't seem like that either
<RaYmAn> just for sanities sake, I'd try it through a powered hub
<VarmVaffel> oh good idea
<VarmVaffel> oh fuck me it actually works
<RaYmAn> a lot of devices seem to fail at usb power stuff, so if the usb devices draws too much, weird ass crashes happen
<VarmVaffel> why haven't I tried this any sooner
<VarmVaffel> jesus christ
<RaYmAn> heh
<VarmVaffel> I can't seriously belive I didn't think of trying that
<VarmVaffel> thanks
<RaYmAn> np :)
<RaYmAn> soo many people had this issue with rpi
<VarmVaffel> right right
<VarmVaffel> well I have to get around this issue
<VarmVaffel> guess I could short out the overcurrent circuit
<VarmVaffel> do you know how pwople came around this issue on the rpi?
<VarmVaffel> did they simply just use the external hub?
<RaYmAn> pretty much
<RaYmAn> rpi people also changed newer revisions so it allows to provide more power
<VarmVaffel> hm alright
<VarmVaffel> yeah the problem with this embedded is that it's actually powered by a single USB cable :p
<VarmVaffel> it does however have a battery, so maybe it's enough with those combined
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-12
<fwibble> i've got a problem with device-mapper on my beaglebone
<fwibble> "Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver"; see http://pastebin.com/tyNxBGCT
<fwibble> does anyone know if the kernel includes the dm module?
<fwibble> or what i can do to fix this?... I would like to use dm-crypt and LVM but no joy
<ogra_> fwibble, talk to whoever created that image ... we dont support the beaglebone in ubuntu officially ... must be a third party image and kernel
<fwibble> thanks - it is third party, i guess the dev forgot to include it when they compiled the kernel
<ogra_> right, talk to him then ...
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-15
<TooLmaN> Hi guys, do you cover Beaglebone Black development as well?
<ogra_> TooLmaN, try #beagle for this
<TooLmaN> ogra_: Thanks, I'm already in that channel.  I'm experimenting with getting usuable RS485 support on Ubuntu ARM.  This will eventually end up on a BBB.
<TooLmaN> ogra_: Thanks, I'm already in that channel.  I'm experimenting with getting usuable RS485 support on Ubuntu ARM.  This will eventually end up on a BBB.
<TooLmaN> strange.  sry for the double post
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-11
<wxl> hey folks. the info on the wiki pages seems outdated. is there still a supported arm port?
<wxl> i'm thinking if ubuntu's still supporting arm, it might be nice to get lubuntu arm images. i was thinking about buying a board and doing testing.
<wxl> specifically, i'm leaning towards a beaglebone black or a riotboard.
<wxl> of the two, i'm a little more excited about the riotboard, especially given the freescale chip. i have a buddy that works for them and i'd like to support them!
<k1l> what is outdated?
<k1l> there should be the same support like it was for 13.10/14.04
<wxl> well the only thing that was mentioned on the Ubuntu/Arm page is 12.04
<wxl> also there's no mention of the i.MX 6
<k1l> beagleboard is supported
<wxl> the original from what i can tell
<wxl> not the black which uses a differnent chip
<k1l> but its not like you put a cd into a arm device and its all fine. most times you need some work
<wxl> please elaborate
<k1l> the driver situation is worse on arm. its not like we have generic or open drivers as fallback. in most cases you need to get the drivers and that can be a showstopper
<wxl> you're referring to the drivers for non-processor components?
<wxl> meh maybe i should just give a shot
<k1l> wxl: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<wxl> well that's promising
<wxl> i guess tl;dr i need to just go hunting :)
<wxl> which is fine
<k1l> dont expect the situation as with a modern laptop, where you just put in a ubuntu.iso and you are fine to go.
<infinity> wxl: Building full lubuntu images isn't worth the effort, as we'd need to build a different one for each target platform just to be able to boot them.
<infinity> wxl: Telling people to use the d-i images and then install lubuntu-desktop as their last step would work much better, and is already supported today.
<wxl> infinity: oh!
<wxl> infinity: by d-i you mean.... netboot?
<infinity> wxl: Right.
<wxl> right.
<infinity> wxl: No guarantees that the generic kernel has all the right options turned on (or builds the DTB) for your platform, but we don't have every board in the world, so the only way we can support everyone is for you to fiddle a bit and let us know what works, and we can fix up our configs to work there.
<wxl> infinity: so is there any likelihood that there WILL be full *ubuntu images for arm?
<infinity> wxl: No, because a "full" image can't be bootable on more than one system, and building 40 of them would be ridiculous.
<infinity> wxl: Welcome to the world of platform differentiation.
<wxl> infinity: this is due to all the different instruction sets and such?
<infinity> wxl: This is why, say, Cyanogen builds images for dozens of targets.  But that's their business, and their userbase, it's not ours, so not worth our time to even try.
<infinity> wxl: No, the instruction sets are the same, or the general userspace wouldn't work.
<infinity> wxl: It's the base platforms being different, needing different early bootloader setups, etc, etc.
<wxl> ic
<infinity> wxl: There's no generic BIOS-like standard on ARM.
<wxl> OH
<wxl> that explains a lot then
<k1l> wxl: just think about we needed own ubuntu iso for every intel or amd cpu  mixed with the intel, amd, nvidia video card setup.
<wxl> yeah that's stupid
<wxl> so the arm world has a lot more work ahead of them if they intend to really take over the processor world
<infinity> wxl: No, they've taken over just fine.
<wxl> infinity: in terms of numbers.
<infinity> wxl: If they want to take over the generic desktop world, sure, but they don't care about that market. :P
<k1l> arm is very different in that way, sadly. thats what i meant with dont expect the typical PC experience with just booting a standard iso
<infinity> wxl: In terms of numbers, they took over the world years ago.
<wxl> well this is very educational
<wxl> thank you btoh for taking the time to explain this all :)
<infinity> wxl: I know people with several ARM devices, and not a single x86 device.  It's a brave new world.
<wxl> well i think i have more arm devices in the house than not :)
<infinity> Exactly.
<infinity> So, they won when you weren't counting.
<k1l> i think we will get some more generic drivers some day. but that takes some time.
<infinity> Like I said, they don't care about the generic desktop/laptop market yet (they might some day).
<wxl> they seem to be edging closer and closer
<infinity> They do care about the server market, but server systems have burned in firmware and device-trees, and can all boot fine with a generic installer.
<infinity> Dev boards don't have such luxuries. :P
<infinity> And zero standardization.
<infinity> Pretty much intentionally, because most dev boards are NOT meant for desktop/server dev, they're meant to emulate phones.
<wxl> right
<infinity> And phones are as differentiated as people.
<wxl> you've hard of the novena i'm assuming?
<infinity> Was that the one from bunnie?
<wxl> https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-laptop
<infinity> Yeah, that's the bunnie one.
<infinity> It's a fun experiment, but crazy overpriced and bulky.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> oh there i see bunnie
<infinity> My laptop usecases pretty much demand that I have to wait for a Lenovo or a Dell to make a decent ARM laptop.
<wxl> i guess the real reason for ubuntu-arm to exist is really to support touch then, no?
<infinity> wxl: And ARM hyperscale servers.
<wxl> oh really?
<infinity> wxl: But our pure desktop use case was always sort of proof-of-concept.  I mean, no normal non-hacker person was going to buy a Pandaboard and use that as their desktop computer.
<wxl> the server subpage was a bit confusing
<infinity> wxl: The server website copy is crap, it's being rewritten, AFAIK.
<wxl> it seemed to suggest there were no current machines for them
<infinity> Yeah, that's a lie. :P
<wxl> hahahahah
<infinity> Every "server" system in the ARM server ecosystem (and there are a few) runs Ubuntu.
<wxl> very cool
<infinity> EIther ships with it, or can be installed post-ship, and is supported.
<infinity> Personally, I'm waiting for Apple to take the plunge and ship an ARM build of MacOS X running on an ARMv8 laptop.
<infinity> Not because I like Apple, or their hardware, or their OS.
<wxl> eheheheh
<infinity> But because hipsters think they're trendsetters.
<wxl> sounds like something they would do
<infinity> And it'll force the hand of the Lenovos of the world to make an ARM PC.
<infinity> Just to show they can.
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaand then threaten intel that they can get the arms cheaper
<infinity> And we're more ready for that than Microsoft is.
<wxl> just so they can forget the whole arm thing once they strongarm their way to a cheaper price
<infinity> wxl: Historically, Apple hasn't switched tech to hold people hostage, they switch tech out of spite.
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> touché
<infinity> wxl: Like, they didn't give Freescale a "scale up clock speed or we switch" ultimatum, Jobs just had a 12yo-style temper tantrum and said "fuck powerpc".
<wxl> yeah
<infinity> Cook seems slightly less, uhm, "passionate" than Jobs, though, so I doubt that sort of thing will happen in the future.
<wxl> yeah but apple's not necessarily all peaches and cream
<infinity> They haven't been either peaches or cream since the Apple ][.
<infinity> That was their last truly open platform.
<infinity> And it all went downhill from there.
<infinity> But meh.
<infinity> They drive the industry a fair bit, I can't complain about that.
<wxl> and hey
<wxl> they ARE unix
<infinity> I just wish Americans weren't so entranced by the idea that "more expensive" means "better".
<infinity> That's not Apple's fault, they just take great advantage ofit.
<wxl> not like most of their clients even know what the "OS" stands for XD
<wxl> i do give them kudos for doing free updates and offering betas within tim's reign
<infinity> MacOSX may be UNIX under the hood, but I find it the most awful unix/unix-like system to actually develop with.
<wxl> oh indeed
<infinity> I honestly don't get people who buy Mac laptop to develop for Linux servers.
<infinity> You basically learn it all twice anywat. :/
<wxl> and honestly they've messed up a lot of the good parts
<wxl> so i went to oscon and was amazed at how many people had macs
<wxl> but i guess it wasn't linuxcon. it was oscon. different thing.
<infinity> They're amazingly common anywhere in *any* elite field in the US.
<infinity> Less common as you travel abroad.
<infinity> But Apple = Status symbol in the US.
<wxl> yeah it's pretty strange that
<infinity> So, if you're a doctor, lawyer, marketing exec and, yes, high profile software developer, you buy a Mac and an iPhone.
<infinity> They're the BMW (or pick your favourite high end car) of the computing world.
<infinity> Honestly, if the keyboards weren't shit, I'd probably own a MacBook Air.  Not for the status, but because they're generally decent.
<infinity> But keyboards are everything for me.
<wxl> i LOVE the magic mouse
<infinity> Which means Lenovo will own my soul until they completely break theirs.
<wxl> which laptop do you have that the keyboard is so fantastic? i've yet to find one i really like.
<infinity> Oh, and the trackpoint.  Becoming so rare these days, but so much more efficient than touchpads.
<wxl> ew no thank you
<wxl> you mean the input nipple?
<infinity> wxl: Pretty much any ThinkPad in the last two decades?
<wxl> yeah i've had a lot of thinkpads
<wxl> they're fine
<infinity> Yes, the "nipple".
<wxl> but i don't LOVE the keyboards
<infinity> Well, love is a bit strong, but it's the natural opposite to HATING the Apple/Samsung flat keyboards that give you RSI in about two minutes.
<wxl> but my work computer has a tactile keyboard so i'm a little spoiled
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> someday when i'm rich i'll get a happy hacking keyboard
<infinity> wxl: My desktop keyboard is a rather expensive mechanical beast that I love dearly, but ThinkPad keyboards are the only thing I can stomach on laptops.
<wxl> yeah mechanical. that was the word i was looking for!
<genii> I'm trying to understand the differences between a normal Linux kernel and the Android kernel. So far it seems mainly the shared memory model (ashmem/pmem) and wakelocks. Is this why when Linux is in a chroot and Android /dev is bind-mounted the chroot can't use any of the devices there?
 * genii goes back to reading http://elinux.org/Android_Kernel_Features and http://www.lindusembedded.com/blog/2010/12/07/android-linux-kernel-additions/
<Riku-san> hello
<Riku-san> I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 on Nexus 7, can someone help me, or will I be met with "that isn't supported" like on #ubuntu ?
<Riku-san> according to the error report it's a problem with Xorg, sometimes touch stops working correctly, it registers taps as hovering over something instead of clicking
<Riku-san> this renders the system next to unusable and I have to use a bluetooth keyboard to open a terminal and reboot
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-12
<genii> Riku-san_: For your issue with Ubuntu on the Nexus 7, #ubuntu-touch channel may yield better results
<Riku-san_> genii: already been there, I never fixed it since "unsupported, use ubuntu touch, oh your device is unsupported"
<Riku-san_> I got Ubuntu Touch installed, but it's hanging
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-13
<UnderSampled> How do I get libc for gcc-arm-none-eabi?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-14
<openglfan> Hi folks. I've got linaro-nano running on qemu.  It's working great except for the network; it seems to resolve hosts correctly but can't go in or out.  (If I ping slashdot.org, it resolves it as 216.34.181.45, but gets 100% packet loss.)
<openglfan> (linaro-lt-vexpress-a9)
<openglfan> ifconfig eth0 shows an address of 10.0.2.15 (correct), and routing table looks good
<openglfan> I just tried it again on a different QEMU (one under windows, one under linux).  Same result.  Weird.
<openglfan> I'm an idiot; oneiric got EOLed
<openglfan> and qemu will only do TCP and UDP standard, so ping doesn't work
<openglfan> n/ma ll
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-16
<EL3> Hi I got a pcduino3. I was wondering if I only can use images from this site http://www.pcduino.com/images-pcduino3/. or if I could use one of these http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<EL3> for a lamp server that is
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-11
<j33p33> HELP!!!
<j33p33> i managed to get a perfect 15.04 setup which i cant upgrade
<j33p33> worked first time, but i had no apps installed
<j33p33> now i cant upgrade for some weird reason
<j33p33> anyone willing to help me out figuring what<s conflicting
<j33p33> and i have a camera issue as well
<j33p33> hardware: orangepi plus
<j33p33> anyone willing to help out with my issue?
<j33p33> willing to wily
<orangepi_> hello
<orangepi_> i have a smart question here.
<orangepi_> is anyone ready?
<orangepi_> do anyone knows how to turn off verbose mode since unbuntu-arm isnt using grub?
<orangepi_> hello?
<orangepi_> hellllllo
<k1l_> !details
<orangepi_> this channel is nearly death or what?
<genii> It has days of inactivity interspersed with hours of frenzy
<k1l_> orangepi_: "hi, i am using ubuntu XX.YY on device <device> and have an issue with <issue>. it brings up that errormessages and logs: pastebin.com/xxxxxx
<k1l_> orangepi_: maybe people are waiting for specific questions?
<orangepi_> kll: well my language pack simply does not want to install properly
<orangepi_> kll: linux ubuntu xenial
<orangepi_> kll: i tried some command lines too.
<orangepi_> kll: and gnome-language-selector
<k1l_> on xenial, there are many alpha state packages now, since its in alpha state
<orangepi_> kll: you want me to pastebin the output?
<orangepi_> kll: it's the same since i installed vivid vervet image.
<orangepi_> kll: it came it english, and since it's arm i dunno, im more used to x86, x64, and PPC
<orangepi_> it's an img which i burn to an emmc
<k1l_> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<orangepi_> no success
<epinky> does the driver for raspberry pi2 supports muticast traffic?
<epinky> support*
<genii> epinky: Now the waiting begins! ... this channel is normally fairly quiet, but if someone knows they will eventually answer.
<k1l_> might ask in a raspberry pi channel about that.
<epinky> k1l_: what is the rpi channel?
<epinky> don't worry I got it #raspberrypi
<k1l_> epinky: fine :)
<epinky> nobody answers there, if this is dristro concerned, maybe you can guide me better
<epinky> k1l_: I know raspberry pi2 uses an SMSC95xx, according to the code http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/net/usb/smsc95xx.c only supports multicast when in promiscuous mode. I need some driver that can do this possible, or maybe another USB I can get easily that supports all multicast operations
<k1l_> epinky: i dont know about rpi2 or multicast traffic.
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-12
<Garibel> Hi everyone, I have an ubuntu 12.04 armel and I'd like to upgrade to a 14.04 armhf, is there anyway to do without reinstalling the whole system?
<ogra_> Garibel, nope
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-14
<JRSS> hello! I recently installed 12.04 on my chromebook and I could use some help.
<JRSS> I am having a couple of issues, it seems as if it didn't install fully.
<k1l_> there is something like chrubuntu for the chromebooks.
<JRSS> can try it... seems pretty empty.
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-15
<odroid> what i should to install for armv7l to change the kernell?
<odroid> am trying to install usb-TV stick, but there are no linux-headers for kernell that am using now
#ubuntu-arm 2017-11-14
<johnjay> is there a way to compile and run code for arm assembly, but on my pc?
<johnjay> I see a binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi and a binutils-arm-linux-gnueabihf in my repos. but the rest is compilers and such
